# Tottenham, Tottenham, no one can stop them! The 09/10 season



## London_Calling (May 27, 2009)

With the Goons surely continuing their trophy-less slide from champions to finalists to semi-finalist to quarter-finalists, a top 3 will likely emerge next season with the detached Goons joining Everton, Villa, Citeh and North London’s finest in the chasing pack.

The good news, of course, is that like in the season we last finished 5th we don’t have European football to juggle. Of the likely chasing pack only Citeh join us in that respect and, as many of us now understand, this becomes particularly important from the beginning of February when yer 2 important games a week kicks in. A couple of starting points:

The squad:
Needs a tease and a light fingering:
Goodnight nurse to: Zokora (else we might be tempted to play him), Rocha, Gilberto, Thudd, possibly Bentley, Dos Santos and Dawson
Sort yoursef auuut!: Bentley, Bale and Pav

Modric:
Help me out, is he a second striker, an attacking midfielder, a rinky-dink link player, a left-side drifter . . . ? Can’t quite see the formation that makes the most of his abilities?

Need: 
A central defender (or two), a defensive midfielder (because we’re poor when Palacious gets suspended or injured – what else?



Looking good; fancy us for 5th. At least.

COYS!


----------



## aylee (May 27, 2009)

Spurs fans.  So deluded, they start two threads about how they're going to be challenging for the Chumps' League next season at once.


----------



## Corax (May 27, 2009)

*Top 4!!!!!!!*


----------



## rennie (May 27, 2009)

What planet have you been living on? Mid-table mediocrity at it's best you are, mid-table mediocrity you shall stay.


----------



## holteman (May 27, 2009)

well after this amazing season i guess you proved us all wrong.. you really are one of the biggest clubs in the prem


----------



## strung out (May 27, 2009)

there's already a spurs thread


----------



## Onket (May 27, 2009)

strung_out said:


> there's already a spurs thread


----------



## Flashman (May 27, 2009)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=290278


----------



## Streathamite (May 27, 2009)

Next season top 4 for sure.....part 274!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cerberus (May 27, 2009)

Fuck me LC this thread's gonna attract the 'haterz' like bees to honey!

The underacheiving Gooners and the overacheiving little Hammers and all the others will have a field day!!

Can't say I share any optimism for a push at the top four - a glance at the last 10 years league positions will confirm that no matter how ropey Man U; Liverpool; Chavski; and Woolwich Arsenal's form may be during certain parts of the season they have the firepower to push on and relentlessly amass points during the last third of any campaign..

I do think not being in the Europa Cup will help - remembering how the 5th placed finishes of recent years were aided by not having to play 2 games per week for most of the season........as did being knocked out of domestic cup competitions early.

Not sure the manager is up to building a side strong enough to compete at the highest level. Not sure his tactical nous can match that of the top 4 bosses either.

Agree with most of the deadwood going - apart from Dawson who I'm sentimental about..

Yes, Modric needs to be accomodated.

Yes, a back up centre half needs to be found.

Not sure Pav is a longterm answer up front either. Am a bit concerned at having to accomodate our pint sized (Keane and Defoe) strikers in the same line up; and Bent needs to go and play at his level again (Championship).

Bentley, Bale, Pav, Thudd, Jenas and any two of our numerous full backs needs to find form from the off in August or risk being transfered.

Who will or should be bought in will be interesting......

Any thoughts?


----------



## tommers (May 27, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> Can I say I share the optimism for a push at the top four?



fixed.



> Any thoughts?



About what?  That you've started with a (presumably ironic) prediction of top 5?  That you've ignored the perfectly good Spurs thread that already exists?  That you've already consigned £30 million worth of striking talent to the scrapheap (I fully expect them to be signed again for £40 million in January 2011)?

You need to narrow the parameters.

Oh, and well done on avoiding European football.  That Levy is one shrewd fucker.


----------



## holteman (May 27, 2009)

any more news on re-signing hoddle and ardiles yet?.....


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 27, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> The underacheiving Gooners and the overacheiving little Hammers and all the others will have a field day!!



What's your basis for saying West ham are 'overachieving'?

Similar attendances, similar turnover, similar fanbase, similar league positions over the last 10 years or so.

Are you basing it all on a league title won nearly 50 years ago?


----------



## Cerberus (May 27, 2009)

Levy is shrewd indeed. All part of the masterplan

£30m on the scrapheap - yep. I do fear seeing them again at some point in the next few years too. In the meantime I just hope we don't end up with Carlton Cole


----------



## London_Calling (May 27, 2009)

Hey Cerberus - I'd agree we certainly don't have the central defenders or even midfield for a 60 game season (as is implied form decent cup runs, including Europe). But for a 46-50 game season - now you're talking!

I'm not comfortable with the strikers either; while Defoe has a history of underachieving at WHL and with Keane, he also has a history of achievement with 'Arry at Portsmouth so . . . Pav, I just don't know about and probably won't form a a view until he's had at least 50 games in England. And Bent, I've never warmed to him, I'm afraid.


----------



## Cerberus (May 27, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> What's your basis for saying West ham are 'overachieving'?
> 
> Similar attendances, similar turnover, similar fanbase, similar league positions over the last 10 years or so.
> 
> Are you basing it all on a league title won nearly 50 years ago?



Yeah

That plus all the other trophies we've won and our continued prescence in the top flight compared to West Ham's yo-yo-ing over the years...

Christ, despite our diminished status as a former big club you lot stalk Spurs threads with so much intensity its enough to make me believe we still matter...........well more than WHU anyway


----------



## holteman (May 27, 2009)

none of you are big clubs compared to the villa.....sad truth im afraid.


----------



## tommers (May 27, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> Christ, despite our diminished status as a former big club you lot stalk Spurs threads with so much intensity its enough to make me believe we still matter...........well more than WHU anyway



It's not stalking.  It's a rich vein of comedy.


----------



## kained&able (May 27, 2009)

and anyway I stalk every club thread. Your not special.


dave


----------



## tommers (May 27, 2009)

It's true.  Dave's got medals for stalking.

well, convictions but he thinks of them as medals.


----------



## kained&able (May 27, 2009)

Still not broken onto the list yet though


dave


----------



## tommers (May 27, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Still not broken onto the list yet though




One day, Dave.  One day.  All it takes is a couple more complaints.  You've still got those injunctions, you're not a total failure.







Dave, yesterday, getting ready to meet Susan 43,F.


----------



## kained&able (May 27, 2009)

15f!

she just turend out to be 43


dave


----------



## tommers (May 27, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> The squad:
> Needs a tease and a light fingering:



I've just noticed this.

Oh my god. 

I'm not sure the eek smiley is enough.



see?  not enough.


----------



## kained&able (May 27, 2009)




----------



## tommers (May 27, 2009)

kained&able said:


>



Not sure that's enough either Dave.  Although it's a better effort than the eek smiley which has been shown up as sadly inadequate.  Ask ed if he'll stick that one on the board.  Show him this thread.  Bet he'll do it.


----------



## Corax (May 28, 2009)

Gomes in the Tottenham Journal:



> the other one, who was at Wigan before - Heskey! He's difficult, like a wardrobe.


----------



## London_Calling (May 28, 2009)

We've got a 'journal'?


----------



## Balbi (May 28, 2009)

I hope that Defoe breaks his leg after plummeting into the road as he steps off a curb.


----------



## London_Calling (May 28, 2009)

So do I , tbf.


----------



## Corax (May 28, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> We've got a 'journal'?



Peer-reviewed and everything apparantly.


----------



## London_Calling (May 28, 2009)

Corax said:


> Beer-reviewed and everything apparantly.


Corrected.


----------



## chieftain (May 28, 2009)

Great thread already, bring on the haters!

Zokopops has to go.

Lets keep Modric, Lennon, Palicious, Hutton, Woody, Keane & O'Hara and start again.

Not sure about top 4. Hope they prove me wrong.


----------



## iROBOT (May 28, 2009)

chieftain said:


> Great thread already, *bring on the haters!*
> 
> Zokopops has to go.
> 
> ...



a bit harsh I'd say. we're not haters!  

More laughers.... (see?)


----------



## kained&able (May 28, 2009)

I'm a hater.


dave


----------



## chieftain (May 28, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> a bit harsh I'd say. we're not haters!
> 
> More laughers.... (see?)



We've always been an entertaining team


----------



## chieftain (May 28, 2009)

kained&able said:


> I'm a hater.
> 
> 
> dave



You're soooooo mean too


----------



## tommers (May 28, 2009)

kained&able said:


> I'm a hater.
> 
> 
> dave




and a stalker.

by the way - dave, do you write "dave" at the end of every post?  or do you have some kind of template?  I'm intrigued.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 28, 2009)

tommers said:


> and a stalker.
> 
> by the way - dave, do you write "dave" at the end of every post?  or do you have some kind of template?  I'm intrigued.



Good question.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 28, 2009)

tommers said:


> and a stalker.
> 
> by the way - dave, do you write "dave" at the end of every post?  or do you have some kind of template?  I'm intrigued.





It does technically contravene the faq...


----------



## kained&able (May 28, 2009)

always! unless its a two word post(even then i do sometimes), or i forget.

My cunning reason is that when people meet me in real life they get it into thier head my name is dave rather then kained, very quickly.

dave


----------



## tommers (May 28, 2009)

kained&able said:


> always! unless its a two word post(even then i do sometimes), or i forget.
> 
> My cunning reason is that when people meet me in real life they get it into thier head my name is dave rather then kained, very quickly.
> 
> dave



have you met many people off of urban dave?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 28, 2009)

I have no trouble with being regarded as 'renegadedog' in theory.  What gets me though about what you're talking about are the posters who are called things like 113brm.  What a shite way to be addressed....


----------



## Streathamite (May 28, 2009)

chieftain said:


> We've always been an entertaining team


in a frank spencer/norman wisdom kinda way


----------



## tommers (May 28, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I have no trouble with being regarded as 'renegadedog' in theory.  What gets me though about what you're talking about are the posters who are called things like 113brm.  What a shite way to be addressed....



have you ever had to walk up to somebody in a pub and say "hello I'm renegadedog"?  Bet you'd change your name preeeettttyyy quickly if you did.


----------



## kained&able (May 28, 2009)

tommers said:


> have you met many people off of urban dave?



yeah loads.

dave


----------



## iROBOT (May 28, 2009)

chieftain said:


> Great thread already, bring on the haters!
> 
> Zokopops has to go.
> 
> ...





iROBOT said:


> a bit harsh I'd say. we're not haters!
> 
> More laughers.... (see?)





chieftain said:


> We've always been an entertaining team



If only half of it was intentional....


----------



## tommers (May 28, 2009)

kained&able said:


> yeah loads.
> 
> dave



Worth it then, I guess.


----------



## kained&able (May 28, 2009)

danm right!

Also means i don't have to explain to real people why my nicknames kained and whats its from and what urban75 is, while they fall asleep or yell geek at me really loudly!

Priceless.


dave


----------



## tommers (May 28, 2009)

kained&able said:


> danm right!
> 
> Also means i don't have to explain to real people why my nicknames kained and whats its from and what urban75 is, while they fall asleep or yell geek at me really loudly!
> 
> ...



that's true dave.  I might start putting my real name at the end of every post too.  Altho I do avoid people from urban, mostly, so it's probably not such a valuable use of my time for me.










Trevor.


----------



## kained&able (May 28, 2009)

what your name isn't tom?

No way!


dave


----------



## tommers (May 28, 2009)

kained&able said:


> what your name isn't tom?
> 
> No way!
> 
> ...



No, it's not.




Trevor.


----------



## Corax (May 28, 2009)

chieftain said:


> Not sure about top 4. Hope they prove me wrong.



That's *not* the right attitude.

As Spurs fans it is our *duty* to confidently predict a top 4 finish at the start of each season.  When it fails to happen, it is our duty to explain that this is a "transitional season".  This is our heritage.

Dave
gs(v)
Woof


----------



## tommers (May 28, 2009)

You missed Trevor.

Actually, while I'm here was the bejesus does the (v) stand for in gs(v) and why the bleeding hell is it in brackets?



Trevor.


----------



## Corax (May 28, 2009)

tommers said:


> You missed Trevor.
> 
> Actually, while I'm here was the bejesus does the (v) stand for in gs(v) and why the bleeding hell is it in brackets?
> 
> ...



He's a founding member of the Geneological Society of Victoria.  It's a branch of the wider organisation.  There's also a gs(l) (Lincoln), a gs(d) (Dallas) and a few others.

Dave
gs(v)
Woof
Trevor


----------



## tommers (May 28, 2009)

Corax said:


> He's a founding member of the Geneological Society of Victoria.  It's a branch of the wider organisation.  There's also a gs(l) (Lincoln), a gs(d) (Dallas) and a few others.
> 
> Dave
> gs(v)
> ...



cool.  I've always wondered about that.  I'll tell Scott (he's "Duckers" on here).



Trevor.


----------



## chieftain (May 28, 2009)

Corax said:


> That's *not* the right attitude.
> 
> As Spurs fans it is our *duty* to confidently predict a top 4 finish at the start of each season.  When it fails to happen, it is our duty to explain that this is a "transitional season".  This is our heritage.
> 
> ...



True:

I'm absolutely sure about top 4. Hope they won't prove me wrong and we find its another transitional season.




Keith


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 28, 2009)

tommers said:


> have you ever had to walk up to somebody in a pub and say "hello I'm renegadedog"?  Bet you'd change your name preeeettttyyy quickly if you did.



I did go up to Editor, Blagsta and William and say precisely that when I went to the thing at the Albert.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 28, 2009)

tommers said:


> You missed Trevor.
> 
> Actually, while I'm here was the bejesus does the (v) stand for in gs(v) and why the bleeding hell is it in brackets?
> 
> Trevor.



I've always wondered that too.


----------



## tommers (May 28, 2009)

chieftain said:


> True:
> 
> I'm absolutely sure about top 4. Hope they won't prove me wrong and we find its another transitional season.
> 
> ...









Explains a lot.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 28, 2009)

Anyway, wtf are we doing boosting the Spurs thread like this?  There's only one competition that really counts next season, and that's which team can get the most posts on their thread.

He says, contributing another.


----------



## Corax (May 28, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I've always wondered that too.



What's wrong with my explanation?



Dave
gs(v)
Woof
Trevor
Keith


----------



## IC3D (May 28, 2009)

chieftain said:


> True:
> 
> I'm absolutely sure about top 4. Hope they won't prove me wrong and we find its another transitional season.
> 
> ...



I pm'd editor to sticky this thread cos you know it should be up there in the top .. I guess 4 threads innit


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 28, 2009)

It's quite funny, but I doubt it's the correct one.

Bark!


----------



## Corax (May 28, 2009)

Hang on.  Thread title; isn't it no*body* can stop them?


----------



## tommers (May 28, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Anyway, wtf are we doing boosting the Spurs thread like this?  There's only one competition that really counts next season, and that's which team can get the most posts on their thread.
> 
> He says, contributing another.



I've been trying to hijack it.  I thought it would be funny if they had to trawl through 7 pages of inanity every time they wanted to discuss their hopes of 4th place.

I've had a laugh anyway.  I think that picture of Dave was the high point.









Trevor.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 28, 2009)

Is there any real linguistic difference between noone and nobody?


----------



## Corax (May 28, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> It's quite funny, but I doubt it's the correct one.
> 
> Bark!



It bloody well is!  

Dave
gs(v)
Woof
Trevor
Keith
Bark!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 28, 2009)

tommers said:


> I've been trying to hijack it.  I thought it would be funny if they had to trawl through 7 pages of inanity every time they wanted to discuss their hopes of 4th place.
> 
> I've had a laugh anyway.  I think that picture of Dave was the high point.
> 
> Trevor.



Ah, I see.

Bark!


----------



## Corax (May 28, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Is there any real linguistic difference between noone and nobody?



It's a song lyric.  Nobody scans whereas no one doesn't.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 28, 2009)

What, in general?

What about the Screaming Trees - Wondering how, when noone really knows...


----------



## tommers (May 28, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Is there any real linguistic difference between noone and nobody?



Good question RD!

let's see what the online dictionary has to say...



> Nobody:  pronoun: no person, not anyone





> no one pron. No person; nobody



It would seem not. 



Trevor.


----------



## gsv (May 28, 2009)

Gosh I've never been in the footy forum before! 

GS(v)


----------



## tommers (May 28, 2009)

gsv said:


> Gosh I've never been in the footy forum before!
> 
> GS(v)



I was just trying to PM you!

What does GS(V) stand for and why is the "(V)" in brackets?

Do you know they've removed the members search facility? 


Trevor


----------



## IC3D (May 28, 2009)

Jog off


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 28, 2009)

tommers said:


> I was just trying to PM you!
> 
> What does GS(V) stand for and why is the "(V)" in brackets?
> 
> ...



No they haven't, I just searched for him, PMed him and told him to come on this thread to explain his sig.


----------



## Corax (May 28, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> What, in general?
> 
> What about the Screaming Trees - Wondering how, when noone really knows...



Yes, yes, in general.  "No one" never scans, no matter what the context.  It's a linguitic anomaly that has never been satisfactorily explained.

No, of course not 'in general' y'daft sod.


Although by finding the lyrics, it turns out I'm a big bag o'fail.



> Come on you Spurs, come on you Spurs,
> Come on you Spurs, come on you Spurs,
> 
> Tottenham Tottenham,
> ...


----------



## IC3D (May 28, 2009)

Jog off





















just sayin


----------



## tommers (May 28, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> No they haven't, I just searched for him, PMed him and told him to come on this thread to explain his sig.



TBH I've bored myself.  Although I would still like to know about the name.


----------



## London_Calling (May 28, 2009)

Corax said:


> Although by finding the lyrics, it turns out I'm a big bag o'fail.


 I thang yew


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 28, 2009)

He hasn't replied.  I suspect it's a secret


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 28, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> He hasn't replied.  I suspect it's a secret



Oh noez.


----------



## tommers (May 28, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> He hasn't replied.  I suspect it's a secret



It's a rubbish secret.  I reckon it doesn't stand for anything at all and is just an affectation.


----------



## gsv (May 28, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> No they haven't, I just searched for him, PMed him and told him to come on this thread to explain his sig.


It's true. That's why I came 

GS(v)


----------



## Corax (May 28, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> He hasn't replied.  I suspect it's a secret



It's _totally_ the Geneological Society of Victoria.


----------



## tommers (May 28, 2009)

gsv said:


> It's true. That's why I came
> 
> GS(v)



Well, thank god you're here.

Tell us!


----------



## tommers (May 28, 2009)

Corax said:


> It's _totally_ the Geneological Society of Victoria.



nah, definitely an affectation.



Ac(e)


----------



## Corax (May 28, 2009)

tommers said:


> nah, definitely an affectation.
> 
> 
> 
> Ac(e)



Yeah, maybe you're right.

Cun(t)


----------



## kained&able (May 28, 2009)

what picture of me?

or is everyone now dave?


dave


----------



## tommers (May 28, 2009)

kained&able said:


> what picture of me?
> 
> or is everyone now dave?
> 
> ...








that picture of you.


----------



## kained&able (May 28, 2009)

ahh forgot about that.


----------



## gsv (May 28, 2009)

tommers said:


> Well, thank god you're here.
> 
> Tell us!


No 



tommers said:


> nah, definitely an affectation.
> 
> 
> 
> Ac(e)


It has rele(v)ance.

GS(v)


----------



## kained&able (May 28, 2009)

maybe there have been 4 gs' already.


dave


----------



## chieftain (May 29, 2009)

great stuff:

http://www.tottenhamhotspur.com/news/articles/dannyisenglandsrose280509.html


----------



## London_Calling (May 29, 2009)

He's just mental though that's the problem. If the coaches can calm him down I'd be alot more optimistic.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 29, 2009)

Who, Danny Rose?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 29, 2009)

Another English sports star with an attitude problem, all we need.


----------



## London_Calling (May 29, 2009)

Yep, been a bit wild. Down from Leeds, etc.


----------



## chieftain (May 29, 2009)

Wildness is needed, in the days before football was "business" it was called fighting spirit!


----------



## iROBOT (May 29, 2009)

chieftain said:


> Wildness is needed, in the days before football was "business" it was called fighting spirit!



as long as it's not in Soho....

Or (indeed) Ilford...


----------



## chieftain (May 29, 2009)

or Hull


----------



## kained&able (May 29, 2009)

chieftain said:


> Wildness is needed, in the days before football was "business" it was called fighting spirit!



sign barton, quick!


dave


----------



## bluestreak (May 29, 2009)

I thought the GS(V) was an Iain M Banks reference.  But I think now I might be confused.

Also, ya! boo! sucks to spurs.

Just for vague relevance.


----------



## London_Calling (May 29, 2009)

Is he Gordon Banks' son then?


----------



## bluestreak (May 29, 2009)

No, and I can work that out because I know Gordon Banks wasn't jewish whereas GS(v) has definitely stated that his father was.


----------



## kained&able (May 29, 2009)

maybe his mum was a jew!

you didn't think of that did ya!


dave


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 29, 2009)

kained&able said:


> sign barton, quick!
> 
> 
> dave



What a brilliant idea.


----------



## tommers (May 29, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> Just for vague relevance.



relevance is overrated.


----------



## kained&able (May 29, 2009)

tommers said:


> spurs are overrated.



watch your spelling tommers!


dave


----------



## kained&able (Jun 2, 2009)

daily star said:
			
		

> Spurs manager Harry Redknapp is trying to take England goalkeeper Paul Robinson back to White Hart Lane.



harry redknapp is a genius!


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 2, 2009)

Daily Star. Mmmm.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 2, 2009)

torygraph and sun have it as well.

But its funny so i defialy belive it.

I reckon 4.5 million.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 2, 2009)

You need to get a grip mate, that's a bit sad.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 2, 2009)

yeah beacuse harry redknapp didn't resign defoe, keane, chimbonda and the tea lady last year.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 2, 2009)

Fwiw, I didn't have to many problems with what he did in Jan given how diff it is to sign players in that window, the fact we were in 4 tournaments and had injuries. We needed cover at the back.

Which of Keane and Defoe are you saying is a bad signing at all, or in those partic circs?


----------



## kained&able (Jun 2, 2009)

think defoe will proove to be bad resigning.

You will sign another striker or two over this transfer window, he will throw a strop and leave for fuck all.


dave


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 2, 2009)

How much did you re-sign them for to not qualify for the WAFER cup? Chimbonda? Seriously?


----------



## chieftain (Jun 2, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> How much did you re-sign them for to not qualify for the WAFER cup? Chimbonda? Seriously?



perhaps you should have signed him, might not have got relegated


----------



## xes (Jun 2, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> How much did you re-sign them for to not qualify for the WAFER cup? Chimbonda? Seriously?



well, we were bottom of the league, with almost no hope of even staying up. We ended up in a respectable position considering. How did Newcastle do again, I forget?


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 2, 2009)

Yep, need advice from West Ham fans about 4 strikers and Newcastle fans about defending.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 2, 2009)

he played three games for you last season.

I don't think he had much to do with your change in fortunes to be honest.


dave


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jun 2, 2009)

top 4? Yawn


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 2, 2009)

kained&able said:


> I don't think he had much to do with your change in fortunes to be honest.


Do you think Harry did?


----------



## tommers (Jun 2, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Do you think Harry did?



Well, when he joined you only had 2 points from 8 games.  

Can't remember where I heard that.


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 2, 2009)

It just gets better.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 2, 2009)

I've formed the impression bluestreak sets a date in his diary and, regardless of the context, inserts "It just gets better" into the nearest Tottenham thread . . . .


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 2, 2009)

xes said:


> well, we were bottom of the league, with almost no hope of even staying up. We ended up in a respectable position considering. How did Newcastle do again, I forget?



Glenn Roeder is a genius in that case.


----------



## xes (Jun 2, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Glenn Roeder is a genius in that case.



Stand him next to Shearer, and you may have a point


----------



## hoverdonkey (Jun 3, 2009)

Well, the season's over, but I only just arrived here so I'm nailing my Spurs colours to the urban75 mast. Thanks Harry, you can fuck off now.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 3, 2009)

Welcome aboud Mr Donkey, expect a bumpy ride. Be happy with 4th next year?


----------



## kained&able (Jun 4, 2009)

are you cunts still sponsored by tomson?


dave


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 4, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> I've formed the impression bluestreak sets a date in his diary and, regardless of the context, inserts "It just gets better" into the nearest Tottenham thread . . . .




Heh, you noticed!  And yet it's always relevant!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 4, 2009)

And they're always unbeleivable!


----------



## Corax (Jun 4, 2009)

tommers said:


> Well, when he joined you only had 2 points from 8 games.



What?  Where the fuck did you pull _that_ from?



ETA:
I checked and it's _true_!

How come it's never been mentioned before?


----------



## kained&able (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh thank fuck for that your not!

phew



dave(might be getting a job for tomson)


----------



## kained&able (Jun 5, 2009)

i really don't get harry redkanpp whats the point of telling everyone that barry would rather go to man city then spurs.

how is that helpful?

the man loves to see his name in the paper.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 5, 2009)

You only read the Daily Star and that's not considered a paper anywhere outside east London.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 5, 2009)

what happend there?


----------



## kained&able (Jun 5, 2009)

it was in the sun actually.(and then ap picked it up)

and i dont read any newpaper directly so

google news is the way foward.


dave


----------



## Corax (Jun 6, 2009)

WTF!!!?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 6, 2009)

It just gets better!


----------



## Corax (Jun 6, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> It just gets better!



Not you as well...  


*Note*: The post linked to is *not* by a Spurs fan.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 6, 2009)

He's about a division behind the humour curve at the mo. 

Bless, it can't be easy.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## kained&able (Jun 6, 2009)

what tottenaham need to replace to be a good team?


dave


----------



## Corax (Jun 6, 2009)

kained&able said:


> what tottenaham need to replace to be a good team?
> 
> 
> dave



I doubt you're _that_ good mate.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 6, 2009)

oh but i am.

I do the job of two centre backs!


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 7, 2009)

What do you spuds think of this 'RVN for 1.2m' rumour?  Would be an absolute steal IMO


----------



## kained&able (Jun 7, 2009)

suprised madrid are happy to get rid of him. he is 32 but should have a couple of years left in him.

((((defoe))))



dave


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jun 7, 2009)

Been really pissed off about the Kenwyne Jones & Djibril Cisse rumours (Pav & Bent are miles better), much less about the RVN, Santa Cruz & Edin Dzeko rumours from the past few days.  Not sure what i'm basing it on other than a hunch, but Keane & RVN could be a cracking partnership for a season or 2 and old horseface is on the cheap apparently.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 7, 2009)

1.2 is absolutely ludicrous - he's already proven it in the prem, his game hardly relies on pace, jeez, could be the signing of the summer that.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 7, 2009)

Do I want to know who RVN is - don't they have something to do with rescuing people at sea . . no, I'm really not too interested.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 7, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Do I want to know who RVN is - don't they have something to do with rescuing people at sea . . no, I'm really not too interested.



Would be pretty apt for Tottenham then


----------



## kained&able (Jun 7, 2009)

if you read the daily star you'd know these things.


dave


----------



## Corax (Jun 7, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> What do you spuds think of this 'RVN for 1.2m' rumour?  Would be an absolute steal IMO



Total bargain.

I'd be happy to see Bent & Keane go.  Harry rotating/playing as appropriate RVN, Defoe & Pav.  Minor injuries can be covered by Obika, Gio.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 7, 2009)

Rip Van Nobhead?


God save me from Internet 'In the Knows' . . .


----------



## Corax (Jun 7, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> 1.2 is absolutely ludicrous - he's already proven it in the prem, his game hardly relies on pace, jeez, could be the signing of the summer that.



31, and out of contract in 12 though isn't he?


----------



## kained&able (Jun 7, 2009)

it is. 32 though.


dave


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 7, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Rip Van Nobhead?
> 
> 
> God save me from Internet 'In the Knows' . . .


----------



## kained&able (Jun 7, 2009)

what spurs need to replace to be a decent team?




dave(repaeting things is fun)


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jun 7, 2009)

An upgrade on Jenas, a left winger to give us an "any 2 from 3" with Lennon & Modric, plus steering a million miles away from buying Sunderland's forward line.  Some more squad depth wouldn't go amiss, but generally there isn't too much wrong with the first XI.  Evolution, not revolution.

Disclaimer:  We're already a decent team.  The above would make us a more decent team.  I'm not saying we're guaranteed top 4 or owt daft like that, so there.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 7, 2009)

yeah okay, i mean good enough for a top 6 place really.

i think you really really need to sort out your defence.

Dawson is not up to scratch, king is likely to be injured and not impressed with either of your left backs.

Be intresting to see what gomes does next seaosn as well. Half a season being inept half a season being more then competent want to see which way he goes.

As you say though a left winger would be very useful as well. You lack balence. 

dave


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jun 7, 2009)

Assou-Ekotto used to be shit, but improved massively to "pretty good".  I'd start him this season just to see if he can carry on, might still turn into a good player.

Dawson's another that had a crap 12 months, but 2 seasons ago was brilliant and started to show signs of coming back towards the end of this.  Corluka's a good centre back (better than full back maybe?) so we're not doing too bad for defenders regardless of Ledley's knee.  Depends on how much cash we've got, i'd like a spare centre back but it's not essential.

Top 6 shouldn't be out of the question, our form since 'Arry took over put us almost exactly on a par with Everton & Villa.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 7, 2009)

You'll be so good they'll have to give you the Premiership. Even when you finish mid-table again.


----------



## Diamond (Jun 8, 2009)

So when are you signing Ronaldo?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 8, 2009)

I think they're signing Essien, Ronaldo, Rooney, Torres, Kaka, Ashley Cole, Casillas, Gerrard and Di Michele by the end of the week.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 8, 2009)

so they still will have a shit defence then!


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 8, 2009)

Re the left side, don't forget Gareth Bale - I still a believer, whether left midfield or defence.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jun 8, 2009)

What's the Latin for "a bunch of fanny merchants"? It's time they redesigned the badge.


----------



## Diamond (Jun 8, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Re the left side, don't forget Gareth Bale - I still a believer, whether left midfield or defence.



Has he won a game yet in a Spurs shirt?


----------



## kained&able (Jun 8, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Re the left side, don't forget Gareth Bale - I still a believer, whether left midfield or defence.



has he been part of a winning spurs side yet?


really dont rate him defensively and is just plain not nippy enough, or able to shoot well enough for a winger.

I reckon he will move into the middle sooner or later and be a gareth barry type player.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 8, 2009)

He was so hyped up as the next big thing too...


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 8, 2009)

He's young still. Got a killer cross.


----------



## hoverdonkey (Jun 8, 2009)

He is deceptively quick too, or at least was before his injury. Showed a couple of glimpses towards the end of the season when given a chance. Certainly too young to write him off. But once Harry has made his mind up about a player that's it.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 8, 2009)

Good old 'Arry. Gawd bless him.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 8, 2009)

in my expereince the problem with harry isn't when he dismisses a player as shit, its when he is absolutly convinced that the player is brillient, even though he clearly isn't and refuses to drop him.


dave


----------



## iROBOT (Jun 8, 2009)

kained&able said:


> in my expereince the problem with harry isn't when he dismisses a player as shit, its when he is absolutly convinced that the player is brillient, even though he clearly isn't and refuses to drop him.
> 
> 
> dave



Indeed.

When he started the Spud job and asked if he would go for Beckham he said "why do I need him, I have david Bentley"....



LOL.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 8, 2009)

Gawd bless him! Good old 'Arry!


----------



## chieftain (Jun 8, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Indeed.
> 
> When he started the Spud job and asked if he would go for Beckham he said "why do I need him, I have david Bentley"....
> 
> ...



http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1941068/david_bentley_goal_for_tottenham_vs_arsenal_on_29_10_08/


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 8, 2009)

He's got you there, iROBOT.


----------



## iROBOT (Jun 8, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Indeed.
> 
> When he started the Spud job and asked if he would go for Beckham he said "why do I need him, I have david Bentley"....
> 
> ...





chieftain said:


> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1941068/david_bentley_goal_for_tottenham_vs_arsenal_on_29_10_08/





Refused as fuck said:


> He's got you there, iROBOT.



Ouch! (not)

Well Refused as fuck little is it known that it's the ONLY goal the plonker scored last season in the EPL. 

Therefore the scum are hardly spoilt for choice.
 15 million!! (LOL)


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 8, 2009)

chieftain said:


> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1941068/david_bentley_goal_for_tottenham_vs_arsenal_on_29_10_08/



We've all seen that.  But hasn't 'arry transfer-listed Bentley now?


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 9, 2009)

Last rumour I have the privilage of reading there was talk of a part exchange deal with Villa for Ashley Young.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 9, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Last rumour I have the privilage of reading there was talk of a part exchange deal with Villa for Ashley Young.


----------



## Epico (Jun 9, 2009)

Sorry, Refused - have I missed the meeting about these spine references?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 9, 2009)

Go back into last season's thread.  The last 10 or so pages should cover it I think.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 9, 2009)

i thought that was "of bottlers team" rearrange.


dave


----------



## chieftain (Jun 9, 2009)

Is this reference to "spineless" "bottlers" that had their worst ever start to a season, were bottom of the league but still didn't get relegated like Newcastle and finished ahead of West Ham.

It's bitter sweet is that.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 9, 2009)

Just a small point but our revival was almost as spectacular as yours just started a couple of weeks before yours and ended a month before the season ended due to a dodgy stuart atwell decison(sending carlton cole off) and coles subsequent injury and not having a fit striker under the age of 50.


dave


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 9, 2009)

chieftain said:


> Is this reference to "spineless" "bottlers" that had their worst ever start to a season, were bottom of the league but still didn't get relegated like Newcastle and finished ahead of West Ham.
> 
> It's bitter sweet is that.




It refers to London Calling's refusal to criticise Ledley King's disgusting racism.


----------



## chieftain (Jun 9, 2009)

kained&able said:


> due to a dodgy stuart atwell decison(sending carlton cole off) and coles subsequent injury and not having a fit striker under the age of 50.dave



Isn't that more to do with not having decent depth of squad?


----------



## chieftain (Jun 9, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> It refers to London Calling's refusal to criticise Ledley King's disgusting racism.



Bullying again?


----------



## kained&able (Jun 9, 2009)

more having ashton, cole and savio all out really. rather then depth of squad.

and di michelle being useless.


dave


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 9, 2009)

chieftain said:


> Is this reference to "spineless" "bottlers" that had their worst ever start to a season, were bottom of the league but still didn't get relegated like Newcastle and finished ahead of West Ham.


given that the former are an absolute laughingstock, and the latter historically much smaller than spurs, as a club, that's not _that_ much of an achievement


----------



## Relahni (Jun 9, 2009)

Streathamite said:


> given that the former are an absolute laughingstock, and the latter historically much smaller than spurs, as a club, that's not _that_ much of an achievement



Given that Spurs spent about 10 times more than West Ham and Newcastle put together it was a disgrace that Spurs didn't finish higher than they did.

Spurs should be finishing around 3rd given the amount they've spent.

Iirc, Spurs have spent more than Liverpool and Arsenal over the past few seasons?


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 9, 2009)

And how much have they received from selling?

Just in case it was vaugely connected to the buying thing.


----------



## Relahni (Jun 9, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> And how much have they received from selling?
> 
> Just in case it was vaugely connected to the buying thing.



meh - lies damn lies and statistics.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 9, 2009)

Indeed. I would also add that, of course, we've spent more than Newcastle and Wet Sham - we've been in Euopre for 4 seasons. It generates money even if it is the two-bob cup, plus a couple of Wembley finals.


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 9, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Looking good; fancy us for *5th*. At least.
> 
> COYS!




Everything else up to that point actually made a bit of sense.....


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 9, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> And how much have they received from selling?
> 
> Just in case it was vaugely connected to the buying thing.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 9, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> And how much have they received from selling?
> 
> Just in case it was vaugely connected to the buying thing.



Even net of sales, Spurs are one of the biggest spending clubs, certainly considerably bigger spending than Arsenal, who, let's not forget, got big bucks for the likes of Overmars et al


----------



## kained&able (Jun 9, 2009)

i really don't get how arsnal aren't running at a considerable profit though.

they don't spend that much on players, its my understanding they have a rigid wage structure and they get a fair of money in from sales and they have had a champions league income for ever since i can remember.

I really want to know how the business side of arsenal is run. I can't belive there isn't something fundementally wrong. Even tasking into account the morgage on the stadium.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 9, 2009)

It's enough to make me religious.

Just don't ask too much for the clown.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 9, 2009)

kained&able said:


> i really don't get how arsnal aren't running at a considerable profit though.
> 
> they don't spend that much on players, its my understanding they have a rigid wage structure and they get a fair of money in from sales and they have had a champions league income for ever since i can remember.
> 
> ...


Highbury isn't finished. Not sold fully either. The market turned. Bloody shame.

They will, though, be the most profitable club in the world in a few years - if they stay in the Champs League. Sobering to think 60,000 seats and corporate in north London is, at the very least, worth 78,000 seats in Manchester.

Current availability - I believe. Not many left now.


----------



## deadringer (Jun 9, 2009)

kained&able said:


> i really don't get how arsnal aren't running at a considerable profit though.
> 
> they don't spend that much on players, its my understanding they have a rigid wage structure and they get a fair of money in from sales and they have had a champions league income for ever since i can remember.
> 
> ...




i wonder this, maybe they are paying off their stadium in super quick time? soon as the loan is payed off they should be rolling in it.


----------



## iROBOT (Jun 10, 2009)

The Arsenals financial reports are downloadable at Arsenal.com (if your really interested).

But to summerise (and not in any anal London Calling way)

Were about 220 in profit before tax the Stadium is taking the bulk of the money. We are the second or third highest wage paying club in the country and the sale of the flats at Highbury Square have slowed down and that is effecting our spending power in the transfer market.

The futures ok for us. Its the present that's got a bit hairy. But were hanging in there and in a few years will be able to compete with the (even) bigger boys. Not that we'll need to as we'll have a team full of highly talented home grown players.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 10, 2009)

If you can get that new batch of English players playing in the arsenal way, I'll take my hat off to you.


----------



## iROBOT (Jun 10, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> If you can get that new batch of English players playing in the arsenal way, I'll take my hat off to you.



I really think this is part of AW's master plan. I can see at least three Arsenal players in the England set up by five years. (They would be Lansbury/Wilshere/Thomas) Not to mention Walcott and Gibbs...

We have some audatious English talent at the mo' and I'm crossing everything hoping they excell at Arsenal.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 10, 2009)

For me the most important thing to happen over summer has to be to sell Pavlyuchenko... he really has to go - just pray someone will buy him! He scored a fair few goals last season (14), but they were all soft... we need a real striker!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah, because the two you re-signed last season for a combined £300 million aren't really enough.


----------



## Corax (Jun 11, 2009)

ska invita said:


> For me the most important thing to happen over summer has to be to sell Pavlyuchenko... he really has to go - just pray someone will buy him! He scored a fair few goals last season (14), but they were all soft... we need a real striker!



Cobblers.  Pav played 2 seasons back-to-back without a break - we've not seen anywhere near his best yet.  He offers something that Defoe/Keane don't.  He drags the defence out of position by switching deep, provides a threat from crosses we don't have elsewhere because of his size, has an excellent touch and runs his balls off.  He's a quality striker that just needs a bit of a rest before coming back fired up for the new season.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 11, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> I really think this is part of AW's master plan. I can see at least three Arsenal players in the England set up by five years. (They would be Lansbury/Wilshere/Thomas) Not to mention Walcott and Gibbs...
> 
> We have some audatious English talent at the mo' and I'm crossing everything hoping they excell at Arsenal.



Apparently they looked very good in that youth cup final.  I think there were 9 English players and they won 6-1.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 11, 2009)

It's the only thing that explains what is otherwise an irrational policy by Wenger.

At this point he's either clinically unwell or he's totally obsessed with producing the ultimate; a  home grown football team that can win the CL - nothing else explains his non-buying, no success startegy.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 11, 2009)

It would be pretty amazing to see though.  Barca had 7 homegrowners in their team...


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 11, 2009)

But in the mean time . . . the club suffers for his obsession. Which is fine by the fans of all other clubs.


----------



## iROBOT (Jun 11, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> But in the mean time . . . the club suffers for his obsession. Which is fine by the fans of all other clubs.



Suffering is good and purging. 

No one at Arsenal thinks we have a right to win anything, unlike you's lot who bizzarly see yourselves as a "top" club (dellusional or what).

And as stated, in a few years we'll be able to compete in money terms, but hopefully we wont need it.

http://www.arsenal.com/news/reserves-news/bould-kids-can-break-into-the-first-team


----------



## iROBOT (Jun 11, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Apparently they looked very good in that youth cup final.  I think there were 9 English players and they won 6-1.



Indeed they were. I was at the first leg (£5!! result) and it was a thrilling game (for Gooners at least).

I dont really care what country the players from as long as they are Arsenal standard. If that player happens to be from the UK then so much the better (we all like a local hero dont we?)....


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 11, 2009)

I just think as well that North London must be a real untapped reserve of potential talent.  We've done well over the years finding players in our catchment area.


----------



## iROBOT (Jun 11, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I just think as well that North London must be a real untapped reserve of potential talent.  We've done well over the years finding players in our catchment area.



The Hammers are a bench mark on how to spot and develope local kids.


----------



## chieftain (Jun 11, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I just think as well that North London must be a real untapped reserve of potential talent.  We've done well over the years finding players in our catchment area.



Well in London Senrab are anyway: http://www.clubwebsite.co.uk/senrab/history.pl



iROBOT said:


> I dont really care what country the players from as long as they are Arsenal standard. If that player happens to be from the UK then so much the better (we all like a local hero dont we?)....



We all like a good England team, its not just down to Arsenal by any means but there's no denying the imported players are damaging to our national team in the long term



iROBOT said:


> No one at Arsenal thinks we have a right to win anything


Utter tosh, nothing personal against you iROBOT but the Arsenal fans where I live are universally known for being big headed twats.



iROBOT said:


> unlike you's lot who bizzarly see yourselves as a "top" club (dellusional or what).


Yeah right, no one at Spurs thinks that fella, top 4 finish is a good pun for us!


----------



## iROBOT (Jun 11, 2009)

> We all like a good England team, its not just down to Arsenal by any means but there's no denying the imported players are damaging to our national team in the long term



I reject that totally. The England team have done better since the arrival of outside talent.




> Utter tosh, nothing personal against you iROBOT but the Arsenal fans where I live are universally known for being big headed twats.



That includes your wife no-doubt... 




> Yeah right, no one at Spurs thinks that fella, top 4 finish is a good pun for us



Bullshit.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 11, 2009)

The England team is much better now than in say 1992 when Taylor was in charge - some real shocking players started for England then that never would now.  It does make me sad when I see an all-foreign Arsenal team, I must admit, but these things tend to go in swings and roundabouts; I remember about 8 years ago Chelsea fielded an all foreign side, and it was only when Abramovich took over that they bought a few English players.

Spurs looked to be solidly English under Jol, but recently seem to have gone much more foreign.

We've always had a solidly English team, although in the 90s at times under Redknapp we had loads of foreigners.  The last few seasons though, we had 9 english starters at one point.  But if we get these three foreigners I won't be disappointed.  IT's about balance, getting a good mix of some overseas canny buys and some locals.  English players are usually overpriced so you either sign foreigners or bring through your own english players.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 11, 2009)

ii agree doggy however may i point out that dave nugent was seen in an elgnlad shirt fairly recently.

Dave nugent.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 11, 2009)

Spurs flourished under Jol for one reason, Carrick.


----------



## chieftain (Jun 12, 2009)

and Berbatov


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 12, 2009)

Sure, in the season after Carrick left.

If only . . . Levy had had the bollocks to resist the Utd bid. Just one season of Carrick/Jenas, Keane/Berbatov, plus Lennon and a pre-knee Ledley . . . if only.


----------



## chieftain (Jun 17, 2009)

Rank, rank and double rankus: http://www.whoateallthepies.tv/2009/06/if_you_thought.html minging


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 17, 2009)

Ouch, and ouch!


----------



## strung out (Jun 17, 2009)

they're not that bad really tbh


----------



## tommers (Jun 17, 2009)

gomes looks like one of the sylvan folk.

Elrond the goalkeeper.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 17, 2009)

Is that Simon Cowell in the background?


----------



## chieftain (Jun 18, 2009)

Sad cases: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=290278

There's a doppleganger... run for it!


----------



## strung out (Jun 18, 2009)

that was the original thread actually.


----------



## chieftain (Jun 18, 2009)

oh was it.... actually


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 18, 2009)

So anyway, looks like you boys might be in for Nigel Reo-Coker.  Now, I think O'Neill hasn't been getting the best out of the lazy bugger, and I'm not convinced I can see where he will fit into your squad, but if Bungpuss can get him back to form then it may well turn out to be a good signing.  What do you spuds think?


----------



## aylee (Jun 18, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> So anyway, looks like you boys might be in for Nigel Reo-Coker.  Now, I think O'Neill hasn't been getting the best out of the lazy bugger, and I'm not convinced I can see where he will fit into your squad, but if Bungpuss can get him back to form then it may well turn out to be a good signing.  What do you spuds think?



He was good for Villa in his first season with us; he's been sulking a bit this season because he's mostly been out of the team as a result of Petrov's renaissance.

We'll swap you for Huddlestone gladly.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 18, 2009)

I always thought NRC  had a future as a defensive midfielder - perhaps a bit like Ince. Whether attacking midfield or defensive, we need options - and Huddlestone isn't one of them.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 18, 2009)

NRC looked like future England material at one point IMO, in his first season up with us


----------



## deadringer (Jun 18, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> NRC looked like future England material at one point IMO, in his first season up with us



didnt he tail off towards the end as he wanted to leave? if a player has got that in them when the want to leave your club to go to another, whats to stop them doing it when they are ut the next club and want to move on once more. dont need another sulky player a-la berbatov if his had enough of us after a season.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 18, 2009)

Agreed.  Wrong temperament.  Got a billy-big-boots attitude before he'd actually done much


----------



## kained&able (Jun 18, 2009)

that was second season up, first seaosn he looked blinding then tailed off about xmas in the second one after a story came out that he was causing dressing room unrest and he got a little peeved that management didn't tell the press it was all bollocks and entirely mattt etheringtons and teddy sheringhams degnerate gambling ways that was the problem.

Or something like that anyway.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 18, 2009)

Wasn't he half packed for Anfield or something and the deal fell though. And then the club went to shit . . . something like that?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 18, 2009)

Arsenal wasn't it?


----------



## mattie (Jun 18, 2009)

The real problem is that he thought he was Pele but had a first touch like Carlton Palmer.

Incredible athlete, which is what really made him as a central mid.  Just not skilful enough to play anywhere where lung-bursting runs won't save him.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 19, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Arsenal wasn't it?


I'm sure you're right.

He seemed disheartened after that.


----------



## chieftain (Jun 26, 2009)

its not just me who dislikes the new home kit then...

http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/yidsagainstyellow/signatures-33.html

lol


----------



## Corax (Jun 30, 2009)

It all starts tomorrow.

Eyes peeled, look lively!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 30, 2009)

chieftain said:


> its not just me who dislikes the new home kit then...
> 
> http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/yidsagainstyellow/signatures-33.html
> 
> lol


it'll be the most successful thing about spurs next season


----------



## chieftain (Jul 2, 2009)

Scott Duxbury of West Ham says "I wont sell to Tottenham."

Most of Tottenham say "Who would we want to buy though?"

http://www.westhamtillidie.com/2009/06/30/scott-duxbury-interview-part-4-i-wont-sell-to-tottenham/

How on earth are the likes of Micky "I like a drink" Carrick going to get to play for Man Utd without the vital Spurs stepping stone in their careers!


----------



## mattie (Jul 2, 2009)

A stepping stone to Man U or a Top 4 team.  Make up your bloody minds.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 2, 2009)

This deperation to set up Wet Sham as our great enemy is getting weirder each season.

We have our great foe thanks, they hate us and we hate them - we're all happy. In fact, we're so happy both clubs try and take heat out of the rivalry not feed it.

There's no room for gatecrashing wannabees.


----------



## chieftain (Jul 2, 2009)

mattie said:


> A stepping stone to Man U or a Top 4 team.  Make up your bloody minds.



This time next year Rodders!


----------



## Corax (Jul 2, 2009)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/jul/02/sol-campbell-portsmouth

I'm just waiting for the "transfer gossip" linking him with us...


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't think even Harry would try that one . . .


----------



## kained&able (Jul 3, 2009)

oh he so would!


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 8, 2009)

HURRAH! HURRAH!! Ring the bells throughout the Kingdom, for we are free men again !!!

Good riddance - Zokora's gorn.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 8, 2009)

30m euro release clause!

What's the betting the next Spurs manager is the one to trigger it


----------



## Corax (Jul 10, 2009)

These have to be the most riducolous rumours since Riivaldo.

Please can we not sign David Fucking Beckham.  Please.


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 12, 2009)

No, go on, sign him.  Do it for England ('s lulz).


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm sure most of you   know about this but if you also don't read the forums  . . . BBC:



> Tottenham are attempting to hijack Everton's £5m bid for Sheffield United defender Kyle Naughton.
> 
> Everton hoped Naughton, 21, would undergo a medical and sign over the weekend but it is understood Spurs are now serious rivals for his signature.
> 
> ...


----------



## Corax (Jul 18, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> I'm sure most of you   know about this but if you also don't read the forums  . . . BBC:



Aye.  Rumours are that Kyles's Naughton and Walker are done deals, with Walker going straight back on loan for a season.  Crouch a possible (I hope not personally).  Viera in the bag, to be announced tomorrow.  One of Negredo or Huntelaar.


----------



## Corax (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh, and Fabian Delph looks a good bet too.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 18, 2009)

Please don't post that Spurs ' in the know' message board shite.


----------



## Corax (Jul 19, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Please don't post that Spurs ' in the know' message board shite.



I'll post what I like petal!

I purposefully avoided any reference to ITK anyway - you'll see that the word I used is 'rumours'.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jul 19, 2009)

Thinking about it, every interesting and high quality signing we've made over the last few years has been early in the transfer window. Or am I forgetting something?


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 19, 2009)

Corax said:


> I'll post what I like petal!
> 
> I purposefully avoided any reference to ITK anyway - you'll see that the word I used is 'rumours'.


Well please start you own thread because you'll ruin this one for me - if anyone wants to read that stuff on Spurs boards, it's only a click away. Or in your own 'In the know reporting' thread.



Maurice Picarda said:


> Thinking about it, every interesting and high quality signing we've made over the last few years has been early in the transfer window. Or am I forgetting something?


The old regime has, of course, gone - notably Comolli. I certainly recall Modric and Berbatov being lined up early, maybe Gomes. Levy also likes the last day brinkmanship as well, I suspect.

My feeling is this probably wasn't going to be a 'big' window ayway.


----------



## Corax (Jul 19, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Well please start you own thread because you'll ruin this one for me - if anyone wants to read that stuff on Spurs boards, it's only a click away. Or in your own 'In the know reporting' thread.



Oh do get a grip.  You don't _own_ the thread.  It's hardly likely to become a FTL/606 deluge of "In The Know/In The Make It Up" stuff, cos that's not Urban's style.  I like discussing Spurs, and in the off-season the biggest events are transfers.  If you don't want to respond, then just don't.  Reading it won't make your eyes bleed though.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## chieftain (Jul 20, 2009)

The West Hams threads getting good, and to think they label us overly optimistic fools!


----------



## kained&able (Jul 20, 2009)

i am beating upsidedown walrus at every oppintuity to try and address this problem.

Normal service will resume shortly.


dave


----------



## chieftain (Jul 20, 2009)

kained&able said:


> i am beating upsidedown walrus at every oppintuity to try and address this problem.
> 
> Normal service will resume shortly.
> 
> ...



good'un


----------



## deadringer (Jul 21, 2009)

anyone thinking of going down to wembley this weekend? think im gonna take my dad and his missus down there, should be a nice day out, couple of games and a chance to see wembley other than going past it on the met line and looking out the window!


----------



## chieftain (Jul 21, 2009)

deadringer said:


> anyone thinking of going down to wembley this weekend? think im gonna take my dad and his missus down there, should be a nice day out, couple of games and a chance to see wembley other than going past it on the met line and looking out the window!



A few of my mates are going on Friday, I wanted to take mini-chieftain as he like both Spurs and Barcelona but its on to late for him 

COME ON YOU SPURS!


----------



## Corax (Jul 21, 2009)

Given our out-of-this-world signings, top 4 is surely nailed on now!?!

COYS!!!!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 21, 2009)

Corax said:


> Given our out-of-this-world signings, top 4 is surely nailed on now!?!



It just gets better!


----------



## tommers (Jul 21, 2009)

that levy is one shrewd fucker.


(these threads are turning into the fast show.)


----------



## kained&able (Jul 21, 2009)

surely sarcasem spurs haven't signed anyone yet!


dave


----------



## tommers (Jul 21, 2009)

kained&able said:


> surely sarcasem spurs haven't signed anyone yet!



oh, i thought we were doing catchphrases.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 21, 2009)

oh, i dunno.

ohh man city kaiser cheifs is about to kick off. rah!


dave


----------



## Corax (Jul 21, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> It just gets better!





kained&able said:


> surely sarcasem spurs haven't signed anyone yet!
> 
> 
> dave



Well done Dave, you get a gold star.

Refused, you go in the 'stupid' bin.

Of course it was fucking sarcasm!  Jeeeeeeez!


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 21, 2009)

It _does_ just get better!


----------



## kained&able (Jul 22, 2009)

you've only gone and signed someone!

And yes one of them is yet another right back!!!

how much is that spent on rb in the last 4/5 years now? Must be over 30 million. If i rememmber correctly it was in the highh 20's last time i loled.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 22, 2009)

Hope they do a little better than the last duo signing of Little and Large (Reid and Dawson - no, not Mike and Les, though you'd be forgiven for thinging so).

Anyway, it's only £10 mill, chicken feed to a big club.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 22, 2009)

so it will hurt you lots then.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Jul 23, 2009)

so then london calling seeing as how playing barcelona in preseason makes you a really really big club what precisly does losing 3-1 to Aldershot make you?


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 23, 2009)

k&a - I think it means you don't have to put your first team squad out twice in 48 hours in pre-season trainng:

Squad for Aldershott:
Gomes, Alnwick, Hutton, Naughton, Smith, Cox, Archibald-Henville, C Butcher, Blackwood, Livermore, Rose, Carroll, Taarabt, Bostock, Parrett, M'Poku, Obika


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 24, 2009)

This isn't ideal: Spurs trio in race for season bow

'bow'? What century is this . . .


----------



## tommers (Jul 24, 2009)

http://www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_5451022,00.html




"the quiet ones who come from nowhere"


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahaahah

*deep breath*

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahaha!!!!


----------



## mattie (Jul 24, 2009)

tommers said:


> http://www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_5451022,00.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll break my duck and say 'it just gets better'


----------



## chieftain (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh do shut up Robbie, where's upsidedownwalrus when you need him


----------



## kained&able (Jul 24, 2009)

lol


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 24, 2009)

You cut half a sentence, take it out of context and stand around like a troop of hysterical chimps. It's not even banter, is it?


----------



## mattie (Jul 24, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> You cut half a sentence, take it out of context and stand around like a troop of hysterical chimps. It's not even banter, is it?



It is bloody funny though.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 24, 2009)

It's funny if you're desperate.

Sub-banter though


----------



## mattie (Jul 24, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> It's funny if you're desperate.
> 
> Sub-banter though



Desperate would imply there's a shortage of things to take the piss out of.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 24, 2009)

Well, you  can do better than take half a sentence out of context then.


----------



## mattie (Jul 24, 2009)

But that is funny.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm labouring through today so perhaps you're right.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 24, 2009)

spurs really are the biggest team in the world. You played so well it didn't appear messi, xavi, inesta, pique, pouyol, valdes, henry etc were even on the pitch.

Amazing.


Harry redknapp is mad, I can't belive you lot have a game on Sunday afternoon and then are flying to china for a wednesday morning kick off. That seems a bit silly.

Og and your bananna kit looks silly. 

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 25, 2009)

While you're picking the teams don't forget to question why Redknapp picked Corluka and Huddlestone as the central defenders and didn't play Gomes, Keane, Bent or Pavlyuchenko.

I'm sure he'll rotate the players on Sunday like Barca will - it's pre-season training in a money-orientated cup comp, this is how it works. Presumably it'll be the same in China next week when we play your shower.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 25, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> While you're picking the teams don't forget to question why Redknapp picked Corluka and Huddlestone as the central defenders and didn't play Gomes, Keane, Bent or Pavlyuchenko.



is it beacuse, pav and bent are injured, robbie keane was coming back from an injury and king, woodgate and dawson were also injured.

You played your best team, barca played 4 recognised first teamers out of 22. And probabley only one of those is a starter.

I'm just laughing beacuse you thought you were such a big team for playing barca and they showed up with thier 2nd and 3rd string.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 25, 2009)

It's pre-season training, not a European cup final. How was Thurrock?


----------



## Corax (Jul 25, 2009)

kained&able said:


> I'm just laughing beacuse you thought you were such a big team for playing barca and they showed up with thier 2nd and 3rd string.
> 
> dave



Who thought that?

This is an exhibition comp featuring Al Alysomeone from Egypt.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 25, 2009)

London calling.

He's been getting all excited blithering on about it on the west ham thread for the past few days. As if it means something.

The rest of you are excused entirely.

dave


----------



## Corax (Jul 25, 2009)

And anyway, we're about to sign Huntelaar, Viera, Ashley Young, Negrado, Crouch, Maxi, Joe Cole & Beckham.


----------



## Corax (Jul 25, 2009)

More realistically, Fabien Delph was at the ground tonight apparently.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 25, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> It's pre-season training, not a European cup final. How was Thurrock?



our 17 year olds(and quashie and davernport) had fun. Our new signing what we poached off chelsea scored!


dave


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 25, 2009)

Arf. Dave is laying the smackdown on you, LC.  the S M A C K D  W N.

I lost an O somewhere.  damn this wine.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 25, 2009)

Right.

The S M A C K D W N from T H U R (doesn't much) R O C K


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 25, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> It _does_ just get better!



yes.  yes it does.


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 25, 2009)

go on, tell us again what a big club you are.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 25, 2009)

You'd know as much about that as we would; what's you're biggest claim from the last, say, five years?


----------



## tommers (Jul 25, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> You'd know as much about that as we would; what's you're biggest claim from the last, say, five years?



ah, but the essential difference is we don't claim to be a big club.  never have.  Mid table and possibly the odd cup run or euro adventure is the limit of our aspirations.

You should learn from us.  All this top 4 nonsense, you're just causing yourselves distress.

Once you come to terms with things you'll find life a bit easier.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 25, 2009)

Sure, it would be easier to accept mediocrity, but when you are one of the 4 for an entire season save the last game, you know it is possible.


----------



## tommers (Jul 25, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Sure, it would be easier to accept mediocrity, but when you are one of the 4 for an entire season save the last game, you know it is possible.



but WHAT a last game.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 25, 2009)

Overachievers bleat on about almost finishing fourth one season...  We're in the Championship and we're still a bigger club than Spuds. lol


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 25, 2009)

tommers said:


> but WHAT a last game.


What about the argument though? Valid init.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 25, 2009)

Champions! Champions of Mid-Table!


----------



## Corax (Jul 25, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Overachievers bleat on about almost finishing fourth one season...  We're in the Championship and we're still a bigger club than Spuds. lol



We'll be watching the attendance figures of '_the best fans in the world_'(tm) with interest.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 25, 2009)

2 million season tickets sold already. Why will you be watching? Jealousy, obv. How many times have you played in the Champions League, btw? Serious question.


----------



## tommers (Jul 25, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> What about the argument though? Valid init.




Well, it would be if you hadn't decided to spend loads of time and money forcing out the manager who got you into that position cos he "couldn't take you any further".


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 25, 2009)

Actually, selling Carrick was the real issue. When Martin Jol wins something, I'll reconsider.

But I'm glad you take my point about just how close we were that year


----------



## tommers (Jul 25, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Actually, selling Carrick was the real issue. When Martin Jol wins something, I'll reconsider.
> 
> But I'm glad you take my point about just how close we were that year



that's what made it all the sweeter! 

I was going to put something about berbatov and carrick but I didn't want to labour the point.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 25, 2009)

Indeed, that would be unlike you.


----------



## Corax (Jul 25, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> 2 million season tickets sold already. Why will you be watching? Jealousy, obv. How many times have you played in the Champions League, btw? Serious question.



None.  I was captain of the school 4th XI; I'd look a bit out of place.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 25, 2009)

lol

Champions! Champions of Mid-Table!


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 25, 2009)

> Newcastle slumped to a 6-1 defeat to Leyton Orient, while Sven Goran Eriksson saw Notts County beat local rivals Nottingham Forest 2-1.
> 
> Newcastle's pre-season preparations suffered a major blow at Brisbane Road after being hit by six by League One club Leyton Orient.
> 
> ...



lol

Champions! Champions of ummm... League 2 in 2012?


----------



## Balbi (Jul 26, 2009)

That cunning strategist, along with his assistants Prof. Yaffle and Madeleine, is signing Crouch for 10 million.

So basically, you've got too many strikers again 

I didn't think Redknapp would have the brass ones to import his entire Pompey team into Spuds, but there you go.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 26, 2009)

sol cambell will be be next


dave


----------



## Balbi (Jul 26, 2009)

Rumours that James is in Bagpuss' sights as well. Distin will probably go to Villa.

I'm curiously cheerful about the whole process, it's almost traditional for us to bollocks up quite badly - and this summer seems no exception


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 26, 2009)

Have you seen that article on Sky Sports, Balbi, about who needs to sign what players?

http://www.skysports.com/interactive/top_tens_story/0,25722,11096_5451040,00.html



> Portsmouth need a team


----------



## kained&able (Jul 26, 2009)

what do you spuds reckon about viera coming to your place?


dave


----------



## Balbi (Jul 26, 2009)

LOL. I fucking love it when we're shit.


----------



## Corax (Jul 26, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Rumours that James is in Bagpuss' sights as well.


That's just balls.  Once Gomes settled he proved himself as a fucking excellent keeper.  He's still a bit vampire, but that's improving.



kained&able said:


> what do you spuds reckon about viera coming to your place?



He'll be a useful addition.

For one thing, he's a leader on the pitch. For the last few seasons the closest we've had to that is Keane throwing his hands in the air and shouting at his teammates every time he fails to get on the end of a ball.

I don't give a damn if he's ex-scum as long as he helps us move forward. It's not like he's come direct from the Library, and he's not red and white down the middle like say, Adams or Dixon were. We had a manager with the *rse crest in his patio FFS - at least this isn't that bad!


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 26, 2009)

I suppose the arrival of Crouch means either Bent or Pav are off - hopefully Bent, imo.  I can see Crouch getting decent service  from all directions.

Good to see we lost both Gunter and Gilberto this week.

Harry has also sent several of the younger senior squad players out on loan which seems to sort the men from the boys.

We do need a second defensive midfielder, but not Vieira.


----------



## Corax (Jul 26, 2009)

Anyone got a COYS account who wouldn't mind recommending me on to it?


----------



## Corax (Jul 26, 2009)

Live stream

http://www.justin.tv/vip_euro_1/popout


----------



## Balbi (Jul 26, 2009)

Just a thought, and this is coming off something we're going through at Pompey.

Harry's buying lots of players, including ones you don't need. Big transfer fees, even bigger wages (Crouch was asking for 70k+ at Sunderland) and has already started the 'bare bones' routine. Now, we've had him twice and he's fucked off twice and the immediate aftermath has always been a radical cut to the playing staff and wage bill, and some seriously dangerous financial doings.

If he pulls the same trick with you, you're buggered


----------



## Corax (Jul 26, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Just a thought, and this is coming off something we're going through at Pompey.
> 
> Harry's buying lots of players, including ones you don't need. Big transfer fees, even bigger wages (Crouch was asking for 70k+ at Sunderland) and has already started the 'bare bones' routine. Now, we've had him twice and he's fucked off twice and the immediate aftermath has always been a radical cut to the playing staff and wage bill, and some seriously dangerous financial doings.
> 
> If he pulls the same trick with you, you're buggered



Not gonna happen.  For all Levy's faults, he gets it right financially.  We're secure, and he wan't throw that away.  Redknapp may eventually walk because Levy refuses to fund what he wants though.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 26, 2009)

Corax said:


> Not gonna happen.  For all Levy's faults, he gets it right financially.  We're secure, and he wan't throw that away.  Redknapp may eventually walk because Levy refuses to fund what he wants though.



I could make a racially relevant comment there, but i'll refrain 

That'll be why he leaves though, you've nailed that. Only so much bare bones anyone can take.


----------



## Corax (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow.  Dervite is _really_ shit.

The whole team's looking pants tbh.

2-0 down.


----------



## chieftain (Jul 26, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Harry has also sent several of the younger senior squad players out on loan which seems to sort the men from the boys.



We've got some great yoots on our books, Harrys bound to bring a few of them through for us which is something we haven't done much recently other than with O'Hara.

John Bostock & Danny Rose are all listed as first team squad members this season which is looking very favourable.

Vieira's a great player, would be useful for a season. He and Palacios would make life very difficult for most teams.


----------



## Corax (Jul 26, 2009)

Naughton and Livermore are looking shoe-ins for a first team place on this evidence.


----------



## chieftain (Jul 26, 2009)

Corax said:


> Wow.  Dervite is _really_ shit.
> 
> The whole team's looking pants tbh.
> 
> 2-0 down.



Blame it on the new rank kit


----------



## tommers (Jul 26, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Just a thought, and this is coming off something we're going through at Pompey.
> 
> Harry's buying lots of players, including ones you don't need. Big transfer fees, even bigger wages (Crouch was asking for 70k+ at Sunderland) and has already started the 'bare bones' routine. Now, we've had him twice and he's fucked off twice and the immediate aftermath has always been a radical cut to the playing staff and wage bill, and some seriously dangerous financial doings.
> 
> If he pulls the same trick with you, you're buggered



did the same with us.  Gary Charles FFS!


----------



## kained&able (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm sure i predicted this in january but im convinced defoe will be looking for a new club very very shortly.

dave


----------



## Corax (Jul 26, 2009)

kained&able said:


> I'm sure i predicted this in january but im convinced defoe will be looking for a new club very very shortly.
> 
> dave



First choice striker at the club he loves with his favourite manager in charge....

wut?


----------



## kained&able (Jul 26, 2009)

first choice? thats keane surely!

Im presuming you get crouch and then arry will play crouch/keane with defoe in the same position as when he left last time, warming the bench.

And thats without you doing something silly and signing huntalaar


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 26, 2009)

I suppose we'll get around £28 mill or so for Zokora, Huddlestone and Bent or Pav - only the first of those has actually gone through so far. They've spent about £20 mill so far on the two Sheffield boys and Lurch.

Need a really top quality central defender - got enough 'potential' and makeshift centre halves thanks
Need a second defensive midfielder as Palacois will miss at least 1/3 of games though suspension and injury, mainly suspension
Not desperate for a left midfielder but you'd take Ashley Young for Bentley plus cash.

Would be nice to think Bostock and Rose could break though this year.

Harry will be happy as anything we're not in Europe.

Thats about it for me.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 26, 2009)

I could see us taking Thud off your hands on loan.



In fact, i'd love that. Rate him.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah i really like the rhino as well. Quality player.

Him parker and noble would be a great midfield for us.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 26, 2009)

Well, I said what I think of THudd before - not one thing or the other; relies too much on the Hollywood passing. I would think Levy will get the £8 mill he wants this window. Having watched him closely these past years, no great loss imo.


----------



## Corax (Jul 26, 2009)

kained&able said:


> first choice? thats keane surely!
> 
> Im presuming you get crouch and then arry will play crouch/keane with defoe in the same position as when he left last time, warming the bench.



No, all the indications are that JD'll be top dog.  Keane's been woeful since he returned, and everyone knows it.  Plus the dressing room think he's a knob.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 26, 2009)

Corax said:


> No, all the indications are that JD'll be top dog.  Keane's been woeful since he returned, and everyone knows it.  Plus the dressing room think he's a knob.



Fair enough, if he is top dog he wont be going anywhere.

dave


----------



## chieftain (Jul 27, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Yeah i really like the rhino as well. Quality player.
> 
> Him parker and noble would be a great midfield for us.
> 
> ...



Thudd is a great passer but not a great player, very very lazy. He could be superb but looks like he can't be arsed anytime soon.


----------



## chieftain (Jul 27, 2009)

Did well against the Celtic soul rebels didn't we


----------



## kained&able (Jul 27, 2009)

im not going to say anything about preseason results ever.

They don't matter. 

UNLESS you playing barca in preseason makes you a big club then i will rib unmercillesly, when  they don't play any of thier first team, obviously.


dave


----------



## Corax (Jul 27, 2009)

Crouch it is then.

Hmm.  I'm certainly not his biggest fan, but I think he could be very good for the team.  Add the kind of threat we've been desperately missing for a long time.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 27, 2009)

so that mean bents going to sunderland if they up the bid a bit more?

is pav off as well? or do you hope he will settle this season after actually having a breaak and a preseason and things?


dave


----------



## Corax (Jul 27, 2009)

kained&able said:


> so that mean bents going to sunderland if they up the bid a bit more?
> 
> is pav off as well? or do you hope he will settle this season after actually having a breaak and a preseason and things?



Bent was pulled off the plane to China so is presumably finalising talks with Bruce.

I'd like to see Pav stay.  He played two back-to-back seasons and we may well see a totally different player now he's had a break.

If he's no better than last season though, he can GTFO in January.  It would help his cause if he made _some_ fucking effort to learn English too.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 28, 2009)

Fucking LOL, Calamity Crouch! If 'Arry shat in each of your living rooms and smeared it all over the walls you'fd probably still lick his ringpiece clean. I mean, for say £2.5 million it could be considered a decent deal if you're short of a striker.... £10 million?!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 28, 2009)

nice to see everything's going so well in the spurs camp


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 28, 2009)

The BBC reckon Sunderland offered £12 mill for Crouch last week but he wouldn't go up north. If they've got £12 mill to spend on a forward, Levy will probably have that off them for Bent, plus the arm holding the cheque.

It's shaping up slowly init; lose 2-3 more, buy 2-3 more.


----------



## Corax (Jul 28, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Fucking LOL, Calamity Crouch! If 'Arry shat in each of your living rooms and smeared it all over the walls you'fd probably still lick his ringpiece clean. I mean, for say £2.5 million it could be considered a decent deal if you're short of a striker.... £10 million?!



You're forgetting that we're living in citeh's new world of stupid prices.

Anyhow, if Bent was 16.5m. 10 for Crouch is an absolute bargain.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 28, 2009)

Good old 'Arry! Gawd bless 'im! Pulled it out the bag!


----------



## Corax (Jul 28, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Good old 'Arry! Gawd bless 'im! Pulled it out the bag!



_*sigh*_

No sane Spurs fan thinks that Refused.  He's a dodgy old man and I wouldn't trust him as far as I could throw him.  He's an improvement on Ramos though, and in Levy we have a chairman that's astute enough not to let him bankrupt the club as he seems to have done elsewhere.  Who's your chairman again?  Oh yeah.... doing a cracking job he is too.

Why am I engaging?  Fucking championship WUM! 

(enjoy Scunthorpe away yeh?  )


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 28, 2009)

Peter. Fucking. Crouch.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 28, 2009)

is one of the better strikers in the league outside the top 4.

dave


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 28, 2009)

kained&able said:


> is one of the better strikers in the league outside the top 4.
> 
> dave



lol

Shit in the air, can't shoot, can't pass. If he scores it's usually exyremely flukey or one of those where someone's smacked a cross in off his body. A ten foot pole would do the same job and it would be much cheaper and offside much less of the time.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 28, 2009)

Corax said:


> You're forgetting that we're living in citeh's new world of stupid prices.
> 
> Anyhow, if Bent was 16.5m. 10 for Crouch is an absolute bargain.



remind me, what has bent's strike rate been for you when he's been fit?

Pretty good IIRC.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 28, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> lol
> 
> Shit in the air, can't shoot, can't pass. If he scores it's usually exyremely flukey or one of those where someone's smacked a cross in off his body. A ten foot pole would do the same job and it would be much cheaper and offside much less of the time.



if not going to defend a spurs player, but your wrong.

dave


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 28, 2009)

Bollocks, dave. BOLLOCKS. 

Pavlyuchenko is better in the air than Crouch, there's no way Crouch should get into a starting line up with competition from Keane, Defoe, Pavlyuchenko and Bent. And it would be extremely stupid to sell the Russian in favour of FUCKING CROUCH.


----------



## Corax (Jul 28, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Shit in the air, can't shoot, can't pass. If he scores it's usually exyremely flukey or one of those where someone's smacked a cross in off his body.





kained&able said:


> if not going to defend a spurs player, but your wrong.



Actually, I kind of agree with Refused in a lot of ways.

I've never been a fan of Crouch.  He's half a mile tall but can't jump or head the ball.  He's nowhere near as 'good with his feet' as people make out.  He gets muscled out of the way by midgets.  His international record is largely made up of goals against The Democratic Republic of Hounslow or some such, and he misses sitters.

The thing is though, he really does seem to cause defenders problems with his off the ball play.  Ledley rates him as one of the most 'difficult' strikers he's played against.  He can't be ignored by the CBs, and he's very good at drawing them out of position, creating space, and playing the simple pass in for a more talented striker.

Defoe, Keane, Modric, Jenas, Thudd, Livermore and others have got a good pair of shoting boots and will benefit from this.  So despite not being a huge admirer of Big Pete as an individual player, I think he'll bring a lot to the team and give us a dimension that we've been sorely missing.  For these reasons, I think he may well turn out to be an excellent signing for us.


----------



## Corax (Jul 28, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> remind me, what has bent's strike rate been for you when he's been fit?
> 
> Pretty good IIRC.


Dude, this isn't fucking Champ Man.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 28, 2009)

The Russian does all of those things far better than Crouch. £10 million.


----------



## Corax (Jul 28, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> The Russian does all of those things far better than Crouch. £10 million.



Not so far he hasn't, no.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 28, 2009)

STFU. I'm better at being a Spud than the Spuds


----------



## Corax (Jul 28, 2009)

*Cerberus must be exiled*




			
				Cerberus said:
			
		

> I'm Spurs but putting rivarly to one side for a moment I've always quietly admired the gooners.


.


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 28, 2009)

Is this a Spud fatwa on Cerberus?

Scary.


----------



## Corax (Jul 29, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Is this a Spud fatwa on Cerberus?



It is.

Release the hounds!


----------



## Corax (Jul 29, 2009)

http://www.tottenhamhotspur.com/international/news/ladsvisittiananmensquare280709.html

The official site carries an article about the team's visit to Tiananmen Square.  It describes a few of the square's features, but completely ignores the thing it's most famous for.

Hmm.  

ETA:  I wish they'd get the feckin squad pages updated too.  No Livermore, no Naughton?


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 29, 2009)

With the main three injured, I wonder if Huddlestone is getting a last chance to impress playing as a central defender, or whether it's already too late for him . . .

Naughton seems have had a good first half against Wet Sham in China. The team:

Cudicini; Hutton, Corluka, Huddlestone, Assou-Ekotto; Naughton, Palacios, Modric, O'Hara; Defoe, Pavlyuchenko. Subs: Gomes, Chimbonda, Dervite, Bostock, Lennon, Livermore, Obika, Rose, Keane.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 29, 2009)

Corax said:


> http://www.tottenhamhotspur.com/international/news/ladsvisittiananmensquare280709.html
> 
> The official site carries an article about the team's visit to Tiananmen Square. It describes a few of the square's features, but completely ignores the thing it's most famous for.
> 
> Hmm.


 
Even your website is spineless.


----------



## xes (Jul 29, 2009)

your mum's spineless  

still 1-0 to spurs today so far!


----------



## chieftain (Jul 29, 2009)

finished 1-0, Defoe scored, I know the result doesn't mean much but its brightened my afternoon


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 30, 2009)

> ANGRY Thierry Henry has denied reports saying he told Patrick Vieira to sign for Tottenham.
> 
> Barcelona's ex-Arsenal striker rapped: "I am Arsenal through and through. I'd never advise ANYONE to sign for Tottenham.
> 
> ...


He's not wrong. Still a tosser, but not wrong.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 30, 2009)

Can any of you who still has their tongue up 'Arry's arse tell him that he'll never prise Bassong away for £8 million, which is quite frankly insulting. £40-50 million would be more appropriate. On the plus side, you wont't even need to buy him a fleet of battleships, he'll take a mere £50k a week.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2009)

i'm impressed with spurs pre-season

£5 says there'll be a new manager at shite hart lane by may


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 30, 2009)

Nigga please, in that time we'll have gone through another 12 managers and 60 failed takeover bids. Spurs can't play for shit.


----------



## deadringer (Jul 30, 2009)

i know were short on fit centre backs, but why is it so hard for a l/r back to play centre? fuck me they are still defenders, and prof footballers you think they might be a little bit flexable. i play indoor 5 aside every sunday and can play all over the park!!


----------



## chieftain (Jul 30, 2009)

deadringer said:


> i know were short on fit centre backs, but why is it so hard for a l/r back to play centre? fuck me they are still defenders, and prof footballers you think they might be a little bit flexable. i play indoor 5 aside every sunday and can play all over the park!!



Jack of all trades, master of none


----------



## Corax (Jul 30, 2009)

> Barcelona's ex-Arsenal striker rapped



Rapped?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 30, 2009)

He _is_ black, you know.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 30, 2009)

deadringer said:


> i know were short on fit centre backs, but why is it so hard for a l/r back to play centre? fuck me they are still defenders, and prof footballers you think they might be a little bit flexable. i play indoor 5 aside every sunday and can play all over the park!!



left and right back tend to be shorter and the positioning is very different.

Im much much more comfortable at cb then rb.


dave


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah. I can play all over midfield and as right/left back but centre back is a different kettle of spuds.


----------



## chieftain (Jul 30, 2009)

Phew, hope this is true: http://www.spurs-web.com/2009/07/29/vieria-in-tottenham-u-turn

----

As quoted in the Little book of Spurs, a small book for such a big club  

"I've learned to say never say never. Then again I think I can safely say I wouldn't join Tottenham." Patrick Vieira, 2004.

Whilst he would be useful for a season it would be difficult to stomach so please stay true to your word Patrick.


----------



## Corax (Jul 30, 2009)

chieftain said:


> Phew, hope this is true: http://www.spurs-web.com/2009/07/29/vieria-in-tottenham-u-turn
> 
> ----
> 
> ...



We need _someone_ like Viera.  Someone who can show what leadership is all about.

In that department, Robbie Keane's a fucking disgrace.  Throwing your hands in the air and shouting at your team mates because you fail to get on the end of a ball is not leadership, it's being a petulant, arrogant little wanker.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 30, 2009)

You've struggled to find someone for that role since Poyet.


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 30, 2009)

Palacios is the engine we need in midfield..

still lacking a leader though. Keane aint it.





hoping to sneak in under the radar and avoid the fatwa put on my head by Corax....


----------



## chieftain (Jul 31, 2009)

Corax said:


> We need _someone_ like Viera.  Someone who can show what leadership is all about.
> 
> In that department, Robbie Keane's a fucking disgrace.  Throwing your hands in the air and shouting at your team mates because you fail to get on the end of a ball is not leadership, it's being a petulant, arrogant little wanker.



What we need is Viera 10 years ago.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 31, 2009)

I haven't seen Robbie Keane do that for three seasons. Surely he hasn't started again?


----------



## Corax (Jul 31, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> Palacios is the engine we need in midfield..
> 
> still lacking a leader though. Keane aint it.
> 
> ...



For agreeing with me, you get a temporary reprieve.  Careful though, the baying mob are on standby.  



London_Calling said:


> I haven't seen Robbie Keane do that for three seasons. Surely he hasn't started again?



He was doing it last season for sure.  And this time, he ain't even displaying the goods to back up his arrogance.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice to get the first trophy of the season in the cabinet, especially one this prestigious.

The first league game is two weeks tomorrow.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 2, 2009)

Lots of interesting tit bits  in this Guardian article - no idea of this particular hacks connections though.

He talks of Bent and Dawson to Sunderland, interest in Joe Cole, Bassong from some Championship has-beens and other bits and pieces.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 2, 2009)

The above article mentions Keane's role in midfield (coming on as a sub) and hints thats where the future may lay for Keane with Defoe and Crouch the preffered option. IMO though, Keane couldnt do it in midfield. Not quick enough - both in feet and brain. Gonna be hard to accomodate all the strikers if all stay injury free.

Cole is an interesting one. Bit part player when fit at Chelski or new start??

HAvent seen enough of Bassong to comment, though it does seem we are struggling at centre half.

Hints also at Bent, Dawson and Bently all going to the mackems...

Not enough real quality in the squad to be big hitters this year (like most) i'm afraid.

Prediction = 8th

maybe a cup run


same ol same ol


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 2, 2009)

This is the second season running when we're looking at offing a job lot to Sunderland. Fwiw, I don't have any problem at all if Bent, Dawson and Bentley all head that way - could they afford all three though at Levy's prices . . . I doubt it.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 3, 2009)

> Sunderland's lengthy pursuit of Darren Bent could soon bear fruit after the Tottenham striker flew north to seal a £14m move, BBC Sport understands




If accurate, worth every penny!


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah. Been waiting for an update on this while watching the cricket peeter out to a draw.

Levy and co must be biting the mackems hands off at £14m

Unbeleivable..

The cash could see a decent centre half coming in


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 4, 2009)

Will they please announce it's done !!


----------



## kained&able (Aug 4, 2009)

They are saying that your still after huuntalar. Does this mean pav will be off?


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 4, 2009)

If we sign another forward then I suppose Pav is  next on the list given Rednapp signed all the other forwards  himself within the past 7 months.

C'mon Sunderland, sign the sodding paper !


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 4, 2009)

I think underusing Bent was a grave mistake on your part.  He has a great scoring record and could, depending on the quality of their other signings, could lift them out of the relegation scrap and into the comfort of mid-table security.  I never understood why you boys spent so much money on a proven goalscorer and then didn't actually let him play many games.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 4, 2009)

Generally speaking, it's because a player is signed by one regime or manager and then another takes over and takes a different view.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 4, 2009)

FFS, he's passed the medical and is supposed to sign tomorrow - BBC headline.


----------



## Corax (Aug 4, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Generally speaking, it's because a player is signed by one regime or manager and then another takes over and takes a different view.



F'sho.  Bent's not a bad player (not worth what we paid for him either mind), but his play demands a certain type of service.  If you're going to play Bent, then you basically have to structure your entire attack around his style of striking.


----------



## Corax (Aug 6, 2009)

That sorts the CB issue


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 6, 2009)

LOL. "Sorted".

Get ready to start giving away penalties in the last 10 minutes of every match.


----------



## Corax (Aug 6, 2009)

O Rly?

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=9484567&postcount=387

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=9179560&postcount=4417

etc.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 6, 2009)

I might be the last to know,  Bent has definitely gone.  In financial terms, Bent for Crouch plus £1m or so, except it seems the Bent deal has a range of what-if add ons.

So the priorities are still:

A seriously decent central defender - which may be be resolved soon it seems
A second defensive midfielder


 - at least Harry's understanding of squad strength makes sense, well to this layman anyway


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 6, 2009)

Corax said:


> O Rly?
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=9484567&postcount=387
> 
> ...


 
Yes. Really. 

"Sorted".


----------



## Corax (Aug 6, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Yes. Really.
> 
> "Sorted".



CBs: King, Woodgate, Dawson, Bassong, Corluka.

Yep, that looks pretty sorted to me.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 6, 2009)

Crocked, crocked, shit, calamity, shit.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 6, 2009)

Corax said:


> CBs: King, Woodgate, Dawson, Bassong, Corluka.
> 
> Yep, that looks pretty sorted to me.


This other Kyle who we loaned back to Sheffield, isn't he a centre back as well. And I see Dervitte's just been given another contract.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 6, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Crocked, crocked, shit, calamity, shit.





They could always play Bale at CB. He's good, right?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh yeah, i forgot about Spuds ability to sign a promising young player _and make them shit_.


----------



## Corax (Aug 6, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> This other Kyle who we loaned back to Sheffield, isn't he a centre back as well. And I see Dervitte's just been given another contract.



He is yeah, but like you say, he's back at the blades on loan for a season so doesn't help us now.

I saw Dervitte's performance against Barcelona and.. well, on that evidence I'm not sure he can convincingly be classed as a 'footballer'...


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 6, 2009)

Well,  we had the best home defensive record in the Premiership last season - and in the clubs history - so there is something substantial to build on. Away was crap, obviously.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 6, 2009)

Spend, spend, spend....yet you'll have bare bones by October!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 6, 2009)

And cleavage after November.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 7, 2009)

He's escaped from the shit but can't escape the rank yellow on white kit!

http://www.tottenhamhotspur.com/news/articles/bassongboundforthelane060809.html


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 7, 2009)

Apparently  we paid the Titanic £8m for Sebastien Bassong - fwiw, I thought he was a couple of years younger than that.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 7, 2009)

worth a least £40-50 million according the self styled, oh so insightful, Geordie king-o-banter


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 7, 2009)

So where are we so far then:

In: Crouch + Bassong + the two Sheffield youngsters = about £27m
Out: Bent + Zokora + Gunter = about £21m (without all the add-ons for Bent) ?
(plus Rocha and Gilberto have been released)


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 7, 2009)

chieftain said:


> worth a least £40-50 million according the self styled, oh so insightful, Geordie king-o-banter


 
Post reported for lie.


----------



## Corax (Aug 7, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Post reported for lie.





Refused as fuck said:


> Can any of you who still has their tongue up 'Arry's arse tell him that he'll never prise Bassong away for £8 million, which is quite frankly insulting. £40-50 million would be more appropriate.



http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=9484567&postcount=387

HTH.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 7, 2009)

lol, didn't say he's worth that much, just that I want Spuds to pay us that much. Seller's market after all. Idiots.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 7, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Post reported for lie.



Teacher, Teacher, they're being mean to me.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 7, 2009)

...from the tool who goes on about "bullying".


----------



## chieftain (Aug 7, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> lol, didn't say he's worth that much, just that I want Spuds to pay us that much. Seller's market after all. Idiots.



That is what you wrote though, no matter how you try subsequently to dress it up you ninny


----------



## Corax (Aug 7, 2009)

chieftain said:


> you ninny



The abuse on this thread is clearly getting out of hand.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 7, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> ...from the tool who goes on about "bullying".



You are a bully though, and a snitch to boot.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 7, 2009)

chieftain said:


> That is what you wrote though, no matter how you try subsequently to dress it up you ninny


 
Is English your first language?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 7, 2009)

By the way, this thread is saved from mid-forum mediocrity by my posts so you should all be grateful.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 7, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Is English your first language?



Ah, the old language/spelling/grammar deflection attack. I've not seen that trusty chestnut for some time.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 7, 2009)

I'll take that as a no. Carry on, Manuel.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 7, 2009)

Apu, Manuel, what next?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 7, 2009)

More humiliation for you?


----------



## chieftain (Aug 7, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> More humiliation for you?



Dull


----------



## Corax (Aug 9, 2009)

Live stream


----------



## Corax (Aug 9, 2009)

Well, it was.  Down now.

More here


----------



## Corax (Aug 9, 2009)

Good stream now here.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 9, 2009)

Defoe's still not much more than a one-trick pony, still that jink sideways to find half a second for the right-footed thunderbolt. 2-3 years ago, I thought he was working harder on developing other dimensions but it seems not - his trick works well enough against opposition unfamiliar with  him, and even average defenders who can't cope with the speed of his jink, but against decent Premiership defenders he's got no chance.

Harry is obviously very keen so we'll see. Perhaps he feeds well off Crouch's knock downs.


----------



## Flashman (Aug 9, 2009)

Apparently we're having Jake Livermore for a loan spell, what's he like then?


----------



## Corax (Aug 9, 2009)

Flashman said:


> Apparently we're having Jake Livermore for a loan spell, what's he like then?



I'm a bit gutted tbh.  I thought he was worthy of challenging for a first team spot off the bench this season.

Good player, should chip in with a few goals too.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 9, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Perhaps he feeds well off Crouch's knock downs.





Crouch knock downs could end up anywhere on the pitch, regardless of where he "aims" it for.


----------



## Flashman (Aug 10, 2009)

Corax said:


> I'm a bit gutted tbh.  I thought he was worthy of challenging for a first team spot off the bench this season.
> 
> Good player, should chip in with a few goals too.



Cheers.

He'll learn under Clough and return a better player dunna fret.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 10, 2009)

It's only a month. Initially, anyway.

Nice to have some decent yoof going out to Championship clubs and on the bench.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 10, 2009)

This is clearly bollocks;

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/t/tottenham_hotspur/8194412.stm

Ban applies to the player not the club. I DEMAND JUSTICE.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 11, 2009)

I demand justice and was just about to post that!

Fucking idiots.




dave


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 11, 2009)

I seriously hope they play him, win and the FA dock them points.


----------



## aylee (Aug 11, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> This is clearly bollocks;
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/t/tottenham_hotspur/8194412.stm
> 
> Ban applies to the player not the club. I DEMAND JUSTICE.



I agree .... surely that can't be right?  He could not have played for Newcastle last weekend because he was no longer a Toon player.

I can't believe that Harry would be daft enough to risk having points docked by playing him in these circumstances.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm writing an e-mail to the FA as we speak.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 11, 2009)

I've asked them to advise Mr Harry Redknapp accordingly before he brings the game into disrepute _again_.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 11, 2009)

It struck me that it's all quite simple really; we have 4 decent strikers - all offering something different, 4 decent centre backs, 4 decent full backs, and 2 decent 'keepers. That seems to leave the midfield.

Take out Bentley, Chimbonda and Huddlestone because they need to be, take out  Taarabt and Boateng, Bostock, Rose, Kyle Walker and Livermore because they're not quite there yet  - especially if we're looking at top six, and we've left with:

Modric
Palcious
Lennon
Jenas
O'Hara
dos Santos
Naughton

I suppose Bale offers an option left midfield, especially as we have cover for left back. Be nice if one or two of those six youngsters stood up soon.


Yes, priority is defensive midfield followed by left midfield (as ever) and also to wave goodbye to a couple. Thank you for watching, as you were.


----------



## tommers (Aug 11, 2009)

aylee said:


> I can't believe that Harry would be daft enough to risk having points docked by playing him in these circumstances.



ever heard of manny omoyinmi?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 11, 2009)

Page 11 of the FA handbook.

"If a player leaves your club after being dismissed your qualifying matches will be the fixtures which clear them of suspension. "

In your face, Bassong is eligible to play. So there.


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 11, 2009)

Does that apply to the PL?  Because it never used to?


----------



## deadringer (Aug 11, 2009)

kained&able said:


> I demand justice and was just about to post that!
> 
> Fucking idiots.
> 
> ...





lets hope he doesnt score the goals that sends a club into the championship


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 11, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> Does that apply to the PL?  Because it never used to?



No, it doesn't.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 11, 2009)

tommers said:


> ever heard of manny omoyinmi?


Nah.


----------



## tommers (Aug 11, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Nah.



Wasn't talking to you.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 11, 2009)

Ok, let me know when it's my turn then.


----------



## ozziememz (Aug 11, 2009)

i hope we give dos santos a chance


----------



## Corax (Aug 12, 2009)

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,12874_5486620,00.html

Off you fuck then, you inept parody of a footballer.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 13, 2009)

Congratulations on your brace Jermain, first goals was really well taken.

COYS


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 13, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> 4 decent centre backs



Aren't Dawson, Woodgate and King all injured?


----------



## Corax (Aug 13, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Aren't Dawson, Woodgate and King all injured?



IIRC King's hoping to be fit for the start.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 13, 2009)

That'll be good for you, then. Classy player, if he can stay fit...


----------



## aylee (Aug 13, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> This is clearly bollocks;
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/t/tottenham_hotspur/8194412.stm
> 
> Ban applies to the player not the club. I DEMAND JUSTICE.





aylee said:


> I agree .... surely that can't be right?  He could not have played for Newcastle last weekend because he was no longer a Toon player.
> 
> I can't believe that Harry would be daft enough to risk having points docked by playing him in these circumstances.



I read something today which explains this.  Apparently Bassong was not registered as a Spud until after Newcastle played their opening fixture at the weekend, which therefore technically occurred when he was a Barcodes player.


----------



## Corax (Aug 13, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> That'll be good for you, then. Classy player, if he can stay fit...



He'll never _stay_ fit, but hopefully he can keep doing what he managed last season - recovering in the days between matches in time for another 90!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 13, 2009)

So it'll still be the play once a week thing, then? Not as good as I was thinking, I have to admit.


----------



## Corax (Aug 13, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> So it'll still be the play once a week thing, then? Not as good as I was thinking, I have to admit.



He managed to do a few Sat/Wed combos IIRC.  He's never going to be able to play _every_ game, but then, few do when you think about it.  He's worth his weight in gold when he's on the pitch, and Woodgate, Dawson, Bassong & Corluka should be more than adequate when he's unavailable.


----------



## mattie (Aug 13, 2009)

Woodgate and King would be a superb combination.  

Anything with Dawson in it would be half as good.


eta:  Presumably this'll be a good thing for bungpuss to beat him round the head with:
http://www.sport.co.uk/news/Football/25067/Bentley_makes_apology_following_arrest.aspx


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 13, 2009)

He's not a happy soldier at all. Not in Harry's plans it seems.


----------



## deadringer (Aug 13, 2009)

cant be a nice feeling tho for the defender standing in for king, knowing no matter how well he plays he's out soon as king is fit. thats football i guess.


----------



## Corax (Aug 14, 2009)

deadringer said:


> cant be a nice feeling tho for the defender standing in for king, knowing no matter how well he plays he's out soon as king is fit. thats football i guess.



Daws and Bassong are still quite young and developing.  I'd hope they've got the sense to see themselves learning from Woodie and King.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 14, 2009)

Is King being wheeled out on Sunday?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Is King being wheeled out on Sunday?


all the players will be wheeled out on sunday


----------



## Relahni (Aug 14, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> all the players will be wheeled out on sunday



King is a class act - although I heard he should have retired at the end of last season.



He even made Dawson look good.  

Think you lot might do well with the old Arry long ball tactics this season.  Not sure whether it will go down too well with the paying fans though.  £50 to watch Dawson hoof a ball to Crouch for Defoe to get on the end of...

Not my cup of rosy.  

Think you lot will definately do well this season.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2009)

mid-table mediocrity, same as every other season.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 14, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Is King being wheeled out on Sunday?


The current plan is King/Bassong but it's always a last minute thing now with Ledley.

Best home defensive record in the Prem last season.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 14, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> The current plan is King/Bassong but it's always a last minute thing now with Ledley.
> 
> Best home defensive record in the Prem last season.



If Liverpool had have taken 10% of the chances they had at WHL last season, you would have had the worst home defensive record.


----------



## Corax (Aug 14, 2009)

Relahni said:


> If Liverpool had have taken 10% of the chances they had at WHL last season, you would have had the worst home defensive record.



If kittens were mittens then everyone would go to Battersea for their winter clothing.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 14, 2009)

Corax said:


> If kittens were mittens then everyone would go to Battersea for their winter clothing.



As the great philosopher Ian Holloway once said "if" is a big word.  

Deep man, deep.


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 14, 2009)

I got spurs down to win this 2-1......no Gerrard no team


----------



## Relahni (Aug 14, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> I got spurs down to win this 2-1......no Gerrard no team



Actually, 2-1 no Gerrard sounds a bit like early on last season at Anfield...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 14, 2009)

Spurs customarily lose their first game of the season, however, I've got a weird hunch they'll win tomorrow.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 14, 2009)

i have a feeling they will win and then get spanked hard by the fa cos bassang shouldn't be playing!


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 14, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Actually, 2-1 no Gerrard sounds a bit like early on last season at Anfield...


Sounds like the full time score at WHL last season as well . . .


----------



## Relahni (Aug 14, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Sounds like the full time score at WHL last season as well . . .



jammy cunts


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 16, 2009)

Concerned about the King/Bassong combo this afternoon. Jenas may also be absent.

Will be hugely interesting to see who and how Harry deploys his strikers and midfielders; does Keane play, is Modric left-side or central of 'free', who's left side, is it Crouch/Defoe up front, or will Pav get a start and who might he partner . . . I can't even guess the likely formation though a variation of 4-4-1-1 seems likely.

Lots of options, I hope they confuse Benitez half as much as they do me.


----------



## deadringer (Aug 16, 2009)

cant wait, be a good test to see where we are playing a good team today.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 16, 2009)

Bollocks, Jenas unfit - Liverpool can take turns running around THudd likes he a may pole then.

I like that Keane is playing but when did he and Defoe ever gel, maybe Defoe matured . . . Modric on the left I presume.



Tottenham: Gomes, Corluka, King, Bassong, Assou-Ekotto, Lennon, Palacios, Huddlestone, Modric, Keane, Defoe. Subs: Cudicini, Hutton, Bentley, Pavlyuchenko, Crouch, Naughton, O'Hara.
Liverpool: Reina, Johnson, Carragher, Skrtel, Insua, Kuyt, Mascherano, Lucas, Babel, *Gerrard*, Torres. Subs: Cavalieri, Voronin, Benayoun, Spearing, Kelly, Dossena, Ayala.


----------



## deadringer (Aug 16, 2009)

http://iraqgoals.net/ch1.html     good live feed


----------



## xes (Aug 16, 2009)

Fucking result  

We deserved it too. IMO.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 16, 2009)

hate to say it, but results like that may make the difference between you lot cracking the top 4 and not.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 16, 2009)

Well played Yidsters.


----------



## Voley (Aug 16, 2009)

Fully deserved win, Spurs.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 16, 2009)

impressive that, from back to front. Especially Modric


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 16, 2009)

Three thing stood out for me:

1. The organisation
2. The confidence
3. The bench - even with injuries

Very happy.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 16, 2009)

good

thats the red shite push for the league finished

good to see another ex toon player do well as the tots.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 16, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Three thing stood out for me:
> 
> 1. The organisation
> 2. The confidence
> ...



Unfortunately, this season, the best team won.

Cripple hater, Glen Hoddle made a point about the two squads in attacking options.  In that Spurs have the better strength in depth.  

Keane, Crouch, Pavlichenko and Defoe v Torres, N'Gog, Voronin and Kuyt.

Fair enough Glenda, but Spurs play with two up front and Liverpool just one.  

Thought Spurs were very good today and deserved all the points. Nice to see Keane taking his chances again.


----------



## deadringer (Aug 16, 2009)

Relahni said:


> . Nice to see Keane taking his chances again.






 


modric was class today, we seem to have a balanced team at long last.
well pleased with that result


----------



## kained&able (Aug 16, 2009)

you'll come back down to earth with a bump on sunday, don't you worry.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 16, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Unfortunately, this season, the best team won.
> 
> Cripple hater, Glen Hoddle made a point about the two squads in attacking options.  In that Spurs have the better strength in depth.
> 
> ...


Nice one.

I think the thing about the forwards - and this applies to quite a lot of the squad - is not just the quality but the sheer variety of options; little ones, big ones, lefties, righties, stoppers, sprinters, jinkers, passers . . . 

And then I see things like Defoe working the left - the left FFS - channel all day long like his life depended on it and you've also got to hand it to Harry  . . . it is impressive.


----------



## toblerone3 (Aug 16, 2009)

Are you beginning to believe that "No one can stop them"  ??


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 16, 2009)

beginning?


----------



## kained&able (Aug 16, 2009)

I heard that uefa are conviening a special comitee tommrow to discuss totneham taking liverpools championsleague place.

You will be champions of europe! oh yes.


dave


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 16, 2009)

Spot on with all three points you made LC (did you go?)

Glennda was right in the point he made about our bench. We've got all sorts of options in most positions in the squad.

That said Liverpool were dire today. I'd expected much more from them and even found myself nodding sagely when Hansen tipped em for the title last night. Glad we caught them today.

All spurs have to do now is keep everyone in the squad happy even when they are playing bit parts

e2a - could they not have found a bigger shirt for Crouch?


----------



## Final (Aug 16, 2009)

/facepalm


----------



## Relahni (Aug 16, 2009)

What's he got written on his palm?  Must play better?


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 16, 2009)

*round of grudging applause*


----------



## toblerone3 (Aug 16, 2009)

Final said:


> /facepalm



Strikers look silly. 

Defenders are amusing


----------



## xes (Aug 17, 2009)

loving the face palm in the background


----------



## Balbi (Aug 17, 2009)

scumbags 

()


----------



## chieftain (Aug 17, 2009)

Great start from the Spurs, nice to see BOTH SIDES of North London smashed up Merseyside

COYS


----------



## xes (Aug 17, 2009)

Balbi said:


> scumbags
> 
> ()


 you mean "well done, the second teeam I support"

Portenham Hotsmouth


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 17, 2009)

So who partners Bassong at Hull on Wednesday? I suppose we could hold a raffle between Chimbonda, Huddlestone, Corluka and Naughton.

I'd guess Corluka with Hutton at right back?


----------



## deadringer (Aug 17, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> I'd guess Corluka with Hutton at right back?




papers seem to be favoring this choice.........


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 17, 2009)

chieftain said:


> Great start from the Spurs, nice to see BOTH SIDES of North London smashed up Merseyside




Actually, I approve of this.  Damn you Spurs and Arse, but well done!


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 17, 2009)

Some of you people are starting to worry me


----------



## kained&able (Aug 17, 2009)

itss quite mental that all the prem london sides won on the first weekend.

Obviously i would have liked spurs to be shit and lose two goals in the last 5 mins so i could take the piss, but it is quite cool.

Also no draws, again mental.


Spurs are cunts.


dave


----------



## chieftain (Aug 18, 2009)

kained&able said:


> itss quite mental that all the prem london sides won on the first weekend.
> 
> Obviously i would have liked spurs to be shit and lose two goals in the last 5 mins so i could take the piss, but it is quite cool.
> 
> ...



Haven't you got a caravan to be in?


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 18, 2009)

chieftain said:


> Great start from the Spurs, nice to see BOTH SIDES of North London smashed up Merseyside
> 
> COYS





bluestreak said:


> Actually, I approve of this.  Damn you Spurs and Arse, but well done!





London_Calling said:


> Some of you people are starting to worry me



 

But it is good to see London rule! (if only for a brief moment...)


----------



## deadringer (Aug 18, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Also no draws, again mental.
> 
> 
> dave




the no draws this weekend was particularly  hope it sets a precedent and teams will actually go for it this year, seemed to be lots of mediocre teams last year too afraid to take risks. inc liverpool earlier on in the season.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 19, 2009)

Be interesting to see how Harry wants to play away from home. I presume he'll go for all three points and pick a 4-4-2 accordingly. Who partners Defoe though, perhaps Keane will get a rap across the knuckles and sit on the bench. If so, Pav or Lurch?


----------



## mattie (Aug 19, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Be interesting to see how Harry wants to play away from home. I presume he'll go for all three points and pick a 4-4-2 accordingly. Who partners Defoe though, perhaps Keane will get a rap across the knuckles and sit on the bench. If so, Pav or Lurch?



Crouch, with Keane off the bench if headless running about required later in the game.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 19, 2009)

chieftain said:


> Haven't you got a caravan to be in?


----------



## mattie (Aug 19, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


>



I didn't get it.  Is there a story behind it?


----------



## chieftain (Aug 19, 2009)

mattie said:


> I didn't get it.  Is there a story behind it?



Not really but when someone posts "Spurs are cunts" it's only fair to retort with a Gypsy fans related Wet Sham dig


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 19, 2009)

chieftain said:


> Not really but when someone posts "Spurs are cunts" it's only fair to retort with a Gypsy related Wet Sham dig



It just seems an inaccurate way to insult our fans.

What about 'Haven't you got a building site in Essex to be foreman on?'


----------



## chieftain (Aug 19, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> It just seems an inaccurate way to insult our fans.
> 
> What about 'Haven't you got a building site in Essex to be foreman on?'



Nicely put


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 19, 2009)

*Runs up quick estimate as to how many jag-driving site foremen are likely to be 'pikeys'*


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 19, 2009)

Haven't you got a venetian merchant to be cheated by?

------------

Haven't you got a blood-libel to be pogromed over?

------------


Worst (as in least-effective) casually racist football chants ever.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 19, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> *Runs up quick estimate as to how many jag-driving site foremen are likely to be 'pikeys'*



The real story behind the caravan jibe comes from the FA Cup 6th Round, 11th March 2001 when Spurs beat West Ham 3-2 at Upton Park. 

For the pretty much entire game a single West ham moron stood up and hurled abuse at the Spurs fans, during his shouting match he was singled out and sung to many times, one of the (more repeatable) songs was "where's your caravan" which obviously stemmed from his somewhat dowdy fashion sense.

From that day on West Ham have been know as the "Caravan club" by the sizeable contingent of Spurs away fans who were present and whom I had gone to see the game with that night.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 19, 2009)

malcolm eggs said:


> pogromed



Great word, what does it mean?


----------



## mattie (Aug 19, 2009)

Ah, I see.  

I thought it was something to do with campsites.


----------



## tommers (Aug 19, 2009)

chieftain said:


> The real story behind the caravan jibe comes from the FA Cup 6th Round, 11th March 2001 when Spurs beat West Ham 3-2 at Upton Park.
> 
> For the pretty much entire game a single West ham moron stood up and hurled abuse at the Spurs fans, during his shouting match he was singled out and sung to many times, one of the (more repeatable) songs was "where's your caravan" which obviously stemmed from his somewhat dowdy fashion sense.
> 
> From that day on West Ham have been know as the "Caravan club" by the sizeable contingent of Spurs away fans who were present and whom I had gone to see the game with that night.



wow.  and that's lasted 8 years?

must be fun round your way.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 19, 2009)

chieftain said:


> Great word, what does it mean?





It means to be the victim/s of a pogrom. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pogrom#Pogroms_against_Jews


In this context I think it would go something like this:

*Spuds fans:* Yid Army!  Yid Army!
*Opposing teams fans:* You're going to be expelled from the city and your goods and chattels confiscated before we slit your throats and bury you in unconsecrated ground charging that you did with malice forthright crucify the lord jesus christ our saviour and continuously refuse to reform and what's more we probably owe you lots of money which has nothing to do with it!


Also, caravan club   Not bad for a fandom not well known for their wit.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh i thought the caravan thing was a marco boogers thing.

dave


----------



## chieftain (Aug 19, 2009)

tommers said:


> wow.  and that's lasted 8 years?
> 
> must be fun round your way.



Its lasted so long mainly due to" Jason the Hammer" and his incredible banter


----------



## mattie (Aug 19, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Oh i thought the caravan thing was a marco boogers thing.
> 
> dave



On reflection, that would make more sense.


----------



## tommers (Aug 19, 2009)

chieftain said:


> Its lasted so long mainly due to" Jason the Hammer" and his incredible banter




who's "jason the hammer"?  I hope we're not thinking of the same person.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 19, 2009)

isn't there a  jason the hammer  mentioned in west hyam till i die? swear there is.


dave


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 19, 2009)

mattie said:


> On reflection, that would make more sense.



It would.  And is actually more believable.  Though less, ahem, witty.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 19, 2009)

Keane and Defoe are  destroying them. 13 mins: 0-2


----------



## Final (Aug 19, 2009)

more of the same 2nd half? yes please.

being shown on www.iraqgoals.net


----------



## revol68 (Aug 19, 2009)

atleast defoe scoring twice for my fantasy football team is some consolation for my cursed chicken!


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks, but I've seen you strangling your chicken and I don't want to be reminded of it.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 19, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Thanks, but I've seen you strangling your chicken and I don't want to be reminded of it.



hilarious, though may i've need to oven roast that particular chicken as a sacrifice to the footballing gods to help United win tonight.


----------



## Flashman (Aug 19, 2009)

Fuck knew I should have gone for Defoe this year.

Oh well you can't have every cunt.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 19, 2009)

Flashman said:


> Oh well you can't have every cunt.



That's a good saying.


----------



## IC3D (Aug 19, 2009)

Crouch coming on lets see if he crosses a goodun!

YIDS


----------



## Final (Aug 19, 2009)

nice


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 19, 2009)

Having Burnley beat Man U is satisfying enough that i can't even whinge about you cunts being top of the table tonight.


----------



## Final (Aug 19, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> Having Burnley beat Man U is satisfying enough that i can't even whinge about you cunts being top of the table tonight.



we love you too x


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## Maurice Picarda (Aug 19, 2009)

Final said:


> being shown on www.iraqgoals.net


 
Thanks for that; quality stream. Missing Defoe's splendid third goal would have been sad.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 19, 2009)

Blimey Spurs! Looking good


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 19, 2009)

MotD highlights at 11.10pm.

Can't get enough of this!


----------



## xes (Aug 19, 2009)

Missed the game due to running myself an errand. But 

Yid Army


----------



## mattie (Aug 19, 2009)

This does not bode well...


----------



## kained&able (Aug 19, 2009)

yeah it does we get to sing top of the league your having a laugh abd other things.


dave


----------



## deadringer (Aug 19, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> It just seems an inaccurate way to insult our fans.
> 
> What about 'Haven't you got a building site in Essex to be foreman on?'




constructions gone to shit round here  job would be a start


----------



## chieftain (Aug 20, 2009)

Great result and a great start from the Spurs, well done boys.

COYS

Bring on the Hammers


----------



## chieftain (Aug 20, 2009)

kained&able said:


> yeah it does we get to sing top of the league your having a laugh abd other things.
> 
> 
> dave



Not unless no one plays on Saturday Dave you plonker


----------



## kained&able (Aug 20, 2009)

oh i see what you mean now. The chant would still apply though as you'd be going for the top spot with a win.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 20, 2009)

To be fair to him, only about 9 teams could go above us on Saturday, though some of them would have to put quite a few in the net.


What I'm trying to work out is who has made THudd such an improved team player, is it THudd, Palacious or Harry?

I also noticed Defoe got the first with a power drive from the left side of the box with his left, which will interest defenders and 'keepers.

Elsewhere on the scorecard, no goals conceded yet from open play, two 'triffic's' in the edited BBC post-match interview and no mention of the two points we had after eight games last year.


----------



## xes (Aug 23, 2009)

Get in there


----------



## kained&able (Aug 23, 2009)

cunts.


dave


----------



## anchorage (Aug 23, 2009)

Brilliant. Won me £149 for a £2 on 7 teams.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 23, 2009)

I was quite disappointed today, which is pretty daft given the result and the table.

As said on MotD, the defence wasn't right; pushed up too far, then sat back which is fine if the defensive midfield fills the hole. Corluka didn't look comfortable, Bassong and Ledley looked awkward. Where was Huddlestone?

I thought Joe Royle made a good point in relation to the three very different types of opposition we've played, two away from home.

I'm sure Harry will sort the defence out. I'm also pretty sure I favour Hutton over Corluka.

Brum next week before a break and then Man Utd and Chelsea in quick succession.


----------



## strung out (Aug 23, 2009)

the hammers did look like they could have done a job on you from the highlights


----------



## Final (Aug 23, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> I was quite disappointed today, which is pretty daft given the result and the table.
> 
> As said on MotD, the defence wasn't right; pushed up too far, then sat back which is fine if the defensive midfield fills the hole. Corluka didn't look comfortable, Bassong and Ledley looked awkward. Where was Huddlestone?
> 
> ...



Someone on espn also pointed out that Spurs won the same three corresponding fixtures last season, so from that perspective they're not yet doing any better - they've just had those fixtures at the start of the season.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 24, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> . Where was Huddlestone?



thought other then lennon he probabley had the best game for you lot to be honest.

Few very dangerous looking shots of his were blocked or saved and some of his passing was utter class.

Did fuck all defensively but thats why you bouhht placious.


dace


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 24, 2009)

Final said:


> Someone on espn also pointed out that Spurs won the same three corresponding fixtures last season, so from that perspective they're not yet doing any better - they've just had those fixtures at the start of the season.


I do like this comparison as a way to measure season-on-season improvement, but then it runs up against the all important getting-off-to-a-good-start rule. Put another way, we won these three corresponding fixtures last season but we also had two points from the first eight games. Muddies the water somewhat.


k&a - yep, I'm probably being unkind to THudd.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 24, 2009)

Maybe you're just saving up your slump for later in the season instead of getting it out of the way early on...


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 24, 2009)

You think . . . 

Looking forward to seeing the points total for Harry's first 38 league games in charge - it's about 5 weeks away.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 24, 2009)

Chelsea would have put 6/7 past you from the video evidence. Leaguewise I predict a triumphant season for Spurs, 6th place.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 24, 2009)

yep i have spurs in 6th as well.


dave


----------



## chieftain (Aug 24, 2009)

well done Spurs, keeping up the great start and beating the Hammers is great. Len and Defoe are having a great time of it.

Top work Wilson lad.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 24, 2009)

Jason Burt at the Telegraph - about the best connected journo at WHL - writes this today:


> Aston Villa are undoubtedly interested in Jermaine Jenas while David Bentley can leave if Spurs receive the right offer. Last week Redknapp watched the Celtic pair of Scott Brown and Aiden McGeady but is believed to regard both as over-priced. He will love to add Joe Cole to his team but Chelsea will not sell.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 25, 2009)

Bump, top of the league


----------



## tommers (Aug 25, 2009)

.


----------



## Final (Aug 25, 2009)

tommers said:


> .



That's about right.  You don't get to have the highest turnover of any club who's never qualified for the champions league without fleecing your fan base at every opportunity.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 25, 2009)

tommers said:


> .



Did you make that yourself? That's GCSE standard at best


----------



## mattie (Aug 25, 2009)

No quote from bungpuss on the front?  Not like him to stay quiet.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 25, 2009)

It definitely ought to mention something about them only having 2 points when he got there...


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 25, 2009)

Announcement to the Stock Exchange last week:



> Tottenham Hotspur (AIM: TTNM.L), announces a placing (the "Placing") of 30 million new ordinary shares of 50p each (the "New Shares"). The New Shares have been placed for cash by Seymour Pierce Limited with new and existing shareholders ("the Placees") at 50p per share and have raised £15 million before expenses. The new funds represent the first stage of capital which is required for the development of the Company's proposed new stadium development, specifically the submission of a full planning proposal later this year.
> 
> During the past two years the Company has engaged a full time team of experts and consultants to progress the development of the proposed new stadium. The Company is making solid progress with regard to submitting a full planning application which it expects to submit later this year.
> 
> ...


It at least confirms Levy is serious.

I believe work began on the new training facility and academy at Bull’s Cross last month.

All done by the Olympics?


----------



## ska invita (Aug 25, 2009)

...dont forget, no UEFA time wasting this year too...


----------



## deadringer (Aug 25, 2009)

Final said:


> Someone on espn also pointed out that Spurs won the same three corresponding fixtures last season, so from that perspective they're not yet doing any better - they've just had those fixtures at the start of the season.





straws at clutching


----------



## toblerone3 (Aug 25, 2009)

deadringer said:


> straws at clutching



Where in this thread is that great photo of the facepalm. ??


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 25, 2009)

Facepalm, plus Mascherano is  slapping his imaginary friend. Note 'Stevie G' looking despondant behind Mascherano.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 26, 2009)

Final said:


> Someone on espn also pointed out that Spurs won the same three corresponding fixtures last season, so from that perspective they're not yet doing any better - they've just had those fixtures at the start of the season.



Have ESPN stopped calling our game soccer?


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 26, 2009)

The ESPN stuff is presented by Ray Stubbs now - with Gabby on MotD. Fair swap imo.

Good website ESPN. Worth visiting for lots of sports.


----------



## Final (Aug 26, 2009)

deadringer said:


> straws at clutching



I'm a spurs fan.  Just - having previously witnessed so many false dawns - this time I intend to make sure that the sun is well and truly in the sky before I put the sun cream on.


If I had to explain what it's like to be a spurs fan, via a song, I'd do it like this:

_Why do you build me up (build me up) Tottenham, baby 
Just to let me down (let me down) and mess me around _


----------



## mattie (Aug 26, 2009)

Final said:


> I'm a spurs fan.  Just - having previously witnessed so many false dawns - this time I intend to make sure that the sun is well and truly in the sky before I put the sun cream on.
> 
> 
> If I had to explain what it's like to be a spurs fan, via a song, I'd do it like this:
> ...



You can borrow our song if you like.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 26, 2009)

mattie said:


> You can borrow our song if you like.



Anarchy in the UK?


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 26, 2009)

So we've got as game tonight. No Ledley for obvious reasons, the BBC says this:



> Tottenham striker Peter Crouch is set to make his first start for the club as Harry Redknapp plans to make changes.
> 
> Redknapp will rest the likes of Luka Modric and Wilson Palacios, meaning David Bentley, Jamie O'Hara and other fringe players will feature.


So I presume that means Defoe is also rested.

If it's on tv or online anywhere, please post it up.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 27, 2009)

more nice work from Spurs: http://supergoller.blogspot.com/2009/08/doncaster-tottenham-1-5-video.html

COYS


----------



## El Sueno (Aug 27, 2009)

Five different scorers and not one of them from the previous game's starting line-up. Not bad, not bad at all!


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 27, 2009)

Cheers chief. Interesting to see Harry's entire second strike force in action:

Crouch/Pav/Bentley/Giovani - and I suppose O'Hara.

Still unconvinced Corluka should be ahead of Hutton, but Harry knows best.


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 27, 2009)

I can see Spurs being the surprise Team of the year.

I could even see them gettin in the top 4?

maybe!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 27, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> I can see Spurs being the surprise Team of the year.
> 
> I could even see them gettin in the top 4?
> 
> maybe!



I think they will without any doubt.  In fact, I can see them winning the title this year.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 27, 2009)

You are disowned from being a hammer.

Consider youself a shinobi or a ronin or something.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 27, 2009)

You've tried that ruse and failed already Mr Walrus. 4/10. Must try harder.

 - got that 2nd div no mark Italian yet?


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 27, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> I think they will without any doubt.  In fact, I can see them winning the title this year.



I wouldn't go that far

thats gonna be Chelskovs IMO


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm hearing that Modric is fancied by Man U?

Any truth in that?


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 27, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> I'm hearing that Modric is fancied by Man U?
> 
> Any truth in that?



it's rumoured

i doubt Utd will buy anyone else this year


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 27, 2009)

In relation to Modric, I hope Levy has mused on the phrase 'the price of everything and the value of nothing' since selling Carrick.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 27, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> I'm hearing that Modric is fancied by Man U?
> 
> Any truth in that?



Hopefully no truth in it but this is modern football and you never know. This is featured on multiple sites and looks encouraging: 

http://www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_5512593,00.html

Modric is a great player and well loved at the Lane


----------



## mattie (Aug 27, 2009)

chieftain said:


> Anarchy in the UK?



Oof.

(the noise of a weak joke, not that of Tuesday's 'fans')


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 27, 2009)

chieftain said:


> Hopefully no truth in it but this is modern football and you never know. This is featured on multiple sites and looks encouraging:
> 
> http://www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_5512593,00.html
> 
> Modric is a great player and well loved at the Lane



Class player, and I like his attitude in that article. 

Rally thought he'd come to us with Ed...Never mind.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 27, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Class player, and I like his attitude in that article.
> 
> Rally thought he'd come to us with Ed...Never mind.



You'd play him in defence


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 27, 2009)

chieftain said:


> You'd play him in defence



We'd deff make him more of a complete player, if that's what you mean...


----------



## chieftain (Aug 27, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> We'd deff make him more of a complete player, if that's what you mean...



http://www.caughtoffside.com/2008/0...s-modric-is-too-small-for-the-premier-league/


----------



## chieftain (Aug 28, 2009)

Bentley banned for hitting the post: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/8226265.stm


----------



## xes (Aug 28, 2009)

What a muppet


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah, 4 pints and two shots?  That barely gets me out of bed.  

Low-tolerance wanker.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 28, 2009)

If some of the stuff that's been said about what Ledley did is accurate, things are going to get far worse.


----------



## tommers (Aug 28, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> If some of the stuff that's been said about what Ledley did is accurate, things are going to get far worse.



what has ledley done?  is this separate to the thing before, with the asian guy?


----------



## chieftain (Aug 28, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> If some of the stuff that's been said about what Ledley did is accurate, things are going to get far worse.



Do tell sir


----------



## Relahni (Aug 28, 2009)

tommers said:


> what has ledley done?  is this separate to the thing before, with the asian guy?



What when he punched some Asian bloke and called him a fat paki.

Wasn't that after he was bragging that he earns in one week what the bouncer earns in a year?

This sort of attitude tends to go down well in hotels, especially before an important last game of the season. Lasagne lads? Enjoy your meal!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 28, 2009)

All the Spuds here (apart from London Calling) have properly condemned King's racism already. No need to start it again, tbh. The whole things leaves a bad taste in the mouth.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 28, 2009)

Relahni said:


> What when he punched some Asian bloke and called him a fat paki.
> 
> Wasn't that after he was bragging that he earns in one week what the bouncer earns in a year?
> 
> This sort of attitude tends to go down well in hotels, especially before an important last game of the season. Lasagne lads? Enjoy your meal!



Ledley, Gerrard, Terry, they're all twats with attitude but I must admit ledley king surprised me


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 28, 2009)

tommers said:


> what has ledley done?  is this separate to the thing before, with the asian guy?





chieftain said:


> Do tell sir


No point in speculating as it will all come out in court, and not in a good way.

Probably going to get very ugly - and in the mainstream news media.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 28, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> No point in speculating as it will all come out in court, and not in a good way.
> 
> Probably going to get very ugly - and in the mainstream media.



Oi you can't do that 

If you're not going to tell the tale then perhaps you shouldn't have mentioned it in the first place fella.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 28, 2009)

It's not that, what allegedly happened was in the 'papers and, as I understand, on the Spurs message boards. It's just that the news about Bentley is as nothing to what will be alleged and maybe proven. I don't really want to get into it at this point, tbh.


----------



## xes (Aug 28, 2009)

Oi, keep it to PMs, but make sure I fucking get one


----------



## mattie (Aug 28, 2009)

*subscribes to thread*


----------



## mattie (Aug 28, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> It's not that, what allegedly happened was in the 'papers and, as I understand, on the Spurs message boards. It's just that the news about Bentley is as nothing to what will be alleged and maybe proven. I don't really want to get into it at this point, tbh.



Trying to run 'Arry over?

(not a dig at bungpuss' crash in Italy, btw.)


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 28, 2009)

It's nothing that isn't already out there - the whole Soho, pissed up, "Paki", criminal assault, racist allegation thing.


----------



## mattie (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm getting a little lost, is Bentley's novel acohol-assisted parking associated in any way to Ledley's foulmouthedness?


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 28, 2009)

Professional footballers, alcohol, criminal acts, same club = a pattern for the media.


----------



## mattie (Aug 28, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Professional footballers, alcohol, criminal acts?



Why am I expecting to hear the name 'Danielle Lloyd'?


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 28, 2009)

No matter how bad it is, it couldn't happen to a nicer girl.

She's been seeing Jamie O'Hara for a few months . .


----------



## kained&able (Aug 28, 2009)

mattie said:


> I'm getting a little lost, is Bentley's novel acohol-assisted parking associated in any way to Ledley's foulmouthedness?



no


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 28, 2009)

Squad rationalisation continues:

Chimbonda: £2m to Blackburn
Prince-Boatang: £4m to Pompy (God knows how)

We're almost break-even on this window now.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 28, 2009)

£4 million for Prince-Boateng???

Fuck me, Harry can see em coming a mile off. Glad he's on our side now 

Can feel a late buy being lined up....probably a holding midfielder. Possibly a GK. Please dont let it be another full back!!!


----------



## kained&able (Aug 28, 2009)

why the fuck have you let o'hara go to pompey for 6 months.

It makes no sense. 


dave


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 28, 2009)

Spot on - it makes no sense at all.

Good squad / bench player with huge potential...

unless Arry is close to tying up a deal for a new left sided player?

Or just doing his mates at Pompey a favour


----------



## tommers (Aug 28, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> £4 million for Prince-Boateng???
> 
> Fuck me, Harry can see em coming a mile off.






			
				Wiki said:
			
		

> Boateng signed for Tottenham Hotspur on 31 July 2007, for a reported fee of £5.4million


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 28, 2009)

Believe me.....he has depreciated by far more than £1.4m

IF that was the orginal fee (£5.4m) then I'm shocked but its fair to say we have got form for this ...


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 28, 2009)

Best explanation I’ve got is Harry waited until Wednesday against Doncaster where he had it confirmed that Bentley and Giovani were up for it at Tottenham, both having had their ups and downs in the past.

If those two are up for Project Harry then there is a log jam with 2 forward players in every position; I do wonder if loaning O’Hara has something to do with finding a few more opportunities for Rose first, and then Bale when he’s fit again. Harry’s been keen to get Rose on when he can – even at left back last week, I believe.

Suddenly becomes a problem that we don’t have those half-arsed European games to throw the yoof a bone.

Harry knows the SP at Pompey anyway, and OHara is Tottenham to his core so it’ll be fine.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 28, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> Believe me.....he has depreciated by far more than £1.4m


I hope Harry hasn't tucked up his old club but that is a hell of a lot of money for someone who has completely failed to adjust to the Premiership - at least so far. What's he worth really now, £1.5-£2m ?


----------



## kained&able (Aug 29, 2009)

o'hara always seemed like the perfect subsitution when you were trying to close out games and you needed someone willing to work hard for 15mins.

I really can't see bentley or dos santos doing that job.


dave


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Aug 29, 2009)

There's still time left in the window for us to buy Chimbonda again, of course.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 29, 2009)

Maurice Picarda said:


> There's still time left in the window for us to buy Chimbonda again, of course.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 29, 2009)

This just came on at half time on the stream im watching.



dave


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 29, 2009)

kained&able said:


> This just came on at half time on the stream im watching.
> 
> 
> 
> dave



lmfao literally


----------



## kained&able (Aug 29, 2009)

innit!

the jemaine and lanky piss stain bit nearly makde me wet myself.


dave


----------



## tommers (Aug 29, 2009)

kained&able said:


> This just came on at half time on the stream im watching.
> 
> 
> 
> dave



I like that Dave.  I like it a lot.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 29, 2009)

Phew..

Very lucky by the sounds of it.

Had a feeling this fixture could cause a problem or two but well done 
Lennon 

Onwards and upwards

COYS


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 29, 2009)

Maurice - I was amused.

Very good. 


I see we picked up 3 injuries today, at least there's an international break which helps in getting Ledley re-engineered and Modric and Defoe back to fitness.

Icing on the cake if it's a draw today at Old Trafford.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 30, 2009)

Just heard on the radio modric has broken his leg.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 30, 2009)

Yep, official site:


> X-rays have determined that Luka Modric sustained a fracture to his right fibula during Saturday's victory over Birmingham City at White Hart Lane.


Not ideal.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Aug 30, 2009)

That's all season, pretty much, isn't it?


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 30, 2009)

It's difficult to tell because the terminology has become colloquial - PR people aren't much interested in the differences between stress, compound, broken, etc.

The collision looked reasonably innocuous so, optimistically, it might be a simple split type fracture – 8 weeks, maybe. I’m sure we’ll know more in the next 24-48 hours.

So, in the absence of Bale, Keane left midfield? Surely can’t take a risk with Rose given the next two Prem games are Chelsea and Man Utd . . .


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 30, 2009)

fractured fibula according to bbc news, out for months rather than weeks


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 30, 2009)

Forgive me I’m not overwhelmed by the medical diagnosis of weekend staff at the BBC. Lets see what more appropriate source say in the next couple of days.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 30, 2009)

kained&able said:


> This just came on at half time on the stream im watching.
> 
> 
> 
> dave



Brilliant, thats getting emailed out pronto!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 30, 2009)

He'll be down to the bare bones soon...


----------



## chieftain (Aug 30, 2009)

good result against the blue noses, COYS


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 30, 2009)

i see that spurs are trying a different way to get to mid-table mediocrity this season as a variation on last season's string of opening losses.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 30, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> i see that spurs are trying a different way to get to mid-table mediocrity this season as a variation on last season's string of opening losses.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 30, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> i see that spurs are trying a different way to get to mid-table mediocrity this season as a variation on last season's string of opening losses.



Its the way you tell 'em...


----------



## chieftain (Aug 30, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> fractured fibula according to bbc news, out for months rather than weeks



http://www.tottenhamhotspur.com/news/articles/lukaupdate300809.html


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 30, 2009)

chieftain said:


> Its the way you tell 'em...


i'll have a bet with anyone that spurs will finish between 9th, 10th or 11th in the league - £5 to server fund.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 30, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> i'll have a bet with anyone that spurs will finish between 9th, 10th or 11th in the league - £5 to server fund.



I'll take that bet. You an ARSEnal fan per chance?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 30, 2009)

chieftain said:


> I'll take that bet. You an ARSEnal fan per chance?


i am a gooner


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 30, 2009)

I think Spuds will finish in the top 4 in seriousness, I'd be willing to bet on it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 30, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> I think Spuds will finish in the top 4 in seriousness, I'd be willing to bet on it.


when was the last time spurs finished in the top 4?


----------



## kained&able (Aug 30, 2009)

i have spurs finsihing 6th.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 30, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> when was the last time spurs finished in the top 4?



2006.  Don't you remember.  They played us on the last day and won convincingly at our ground after a thorough inspection of the team meal meant that nobody inexplicably got food poisoning


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 30, 2009)

kained&able said:


> i have spurs finsihing 6th.
> 
> 
> dave



I think they'll finish above Satay and Liverpool.

1. Chelskov
2. Man U 
3. Spuds
4. Arsenal
5. Satay
6. Liverpewl.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 30, 2009)

i have it as(although im changing my mind a lot!)

chelski
arsenal
man united
liverpool
man city
spurs



dave


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 30, 2009)

> "Luka Modric suffered a fracture to his fibula on Saturday which does not require surgery and simply requires the wearing of an aircast protective boot," read a statement on the Tottenham club website.
> "It is anticipated Luka will be back in training after six weeks."


As hoped. Not that it's important or anything but we play at the Death Star in *9 weeks*. Or 62 days.




upsidedownwalrus said:


> I think Spuds will finish in the top 4 in seriousness, I'd be willing to bet on it.


Deluded!


Fwiw, Harry has 61 points from 34 Premiership matches. Obviously through most of that time he has been developing his own team.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 30, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> As hoped. Not that it's important or anything but we play at the Death Star in *9 weeks*. Or 62 days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


& would that be enough to win the league, even if you add on 12 from four more games?


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 30, 2009)

We didn't quality for Europe last season and now we're supposed to win the Premiership?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 30, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> We didn't quality for Europe last season and now we're supposed to win the Premiership?


no, you're supposed to come mid-table as is traditional.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 30, 2009)

You make less sense each week.

Later.


----------



## purplex (Aug 30, 2009)

Caught the birmingham game on motd yesterday and looked like spurs played some stylish football. Modric looks classy, shame about his leg. If you lot keep that up youll deserve to be right up there this season.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 1, 2009)

Sky Sports:


> Redknapp is therefore pleased to be getting his man, saying in The Sun: "I'm really delighted. I signed him for Portsmouth and he's a fantastic player and a great lad.
> 
> "I've already got two fantastic Croatian players - Modric and Vedran Corluka - who can help him settle in."


Niko Kranjcar for £2.5m, what's not to like?

Where does this leave the Petrov deal though - I'd much prefer Petrov to be honest, but Harry knows best. We don't want both, do we?


----------



## pinkychukkles (Sep 1, 2009)

purplex said:


> Caught the birmingham game on motd yesterday and looked like spurs played some stylish football. Modric looks classy, shame about his leg. If you lot keep that up youll deserve to be right up there this season.


My housemate is a season ticket holder and said they played shit and were lucky to get the win. Gotta love MOTD highlights then!


----------



## big eejit (Sep 1, 2009)

Well done to Spurs for signing up for 10:10, the committment to cut their carbon emissions by 10% by 2010. First step is to fail to qualify for Europe.

http://www.1010uk.org/organisations#whos_in


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 1, 2009)

Happy with that. Spent about £4m-5m in all. Look at all those loans, as well.

I don't know what Giovani and O'Hara will make of Kranjcar arriving, not too much I imagine.

 Not sure what Devitte is still doing at the club though I believe a loan to a French side fell though, otherwise the squad looks as deep and as balanced as I can recall.

My chief concern now is who can fill the boots of Palacious when he's injured or suspended. It would be nice to think Jenas will try to emulate his game.


----------



## chieftain (Sep 2, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> My chief concern now is who can fill the boots of Palacious when he's injured or suspended. It would be nice to think Jenas will try to emulate his game.



None of our current players can or will, that's why we got Wilson in the first place isn't it.

I'm chuffed with Kranjcar's arrival, good player, always liked him.


----------



## Corax (Sep 2, 2009)

Funny as fuck Spurs vid:



From:

http://tehtrunksitk.blogspot.com/


----------



## ska invita (Sep 3, 2009)

Chelsea blocked from getting new players, Man U looking shakey without Tevez and Ronaldo, Liverpool looking even shakier, Arsenal far from vintage, no euro games, the England squad filled with spurs players - all the elements are there for us!


----------



## chieftain (Sep 3, 2009)

ska invita said:


> all the elements are there for us!



To pluck defeat form the jaws if victory as usual!


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 6, 2009)

yesterday for Mexico. Another leftie.

League Two defence though.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 6, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> League Two defence though.



*Chris Hughton prepares loan bid for the defence.*


----------



## chieftain (Sep 9, 2009)

Looking Rosey! http://www.caughtoffside.com/2009/0...ham-starlet-danny-rose-on-england-duty-video/

(Click on the green stats screen at the top of the page to play video)


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 9, 2009)

chief - links to the wrong thing, I think.

Here's another of the youngsters this week though, Taarabt v Togo:

http://www.101greatgoals.com/videodisplay/3365010/


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 11, 2009)

Lawro says:


> There are some weekends when you think United can get away without the likes of Rio Ferdinand and Edwin van der Sar, but this is not one of them.
> 
> Tottenham are great going forward, but will always give chances and concede goals.
> 
> Verdict: 1-1



Should be a hell of a game - 5.30pm Saturday.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 11, 2009)

im not sure what the rule is when lawro predicts a draw.


dave


----------



## tommers (Sep 11, 2009)

kained&able said:


> im not sure what the rule is when lawro predicts a draw.




The ground and everybody in it is destroyed by obsolete russian space equipment plummeting to earth in a fiery rain of death and destruction?

*crosses fingers*


----------



## kained&able (Sep 11, 2009)

apart from the england internationals who got caught in traffic.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 11, 2009)

Talking of grounds, have I mentioned our new ground, at all?


----------



## tommers (Sep 11, 2009)

kained&able said:


> apart from the england internationals who got caught in traffic.



I'll just assume you're joking.

Maybe Rio could be spared, I suppose.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 11, 2009)

we need rooney and defoe to survive for the world cup.


dave


----------



## tommers (Sep 11, 2009)

kained&able said:


> we need rooney and defoe to survive for the world cup.



Dave.  If it's a choice between England winning the world cup and having to be grateful to that gimpy little chav then I'm afraid it's going to be 44 years of hurt.

To be fair I am pretty ambivalent to England at the best of times anyway.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 11, 2009)

I suppose with Modric injured this will be quite interesting. I presume he'll go with Kranjcar rather than, say, Bentley or Giovani - or will he . . .


----------



## mattie (Sep 11, 2009)

tommers said:


> Dave.  If it's a choice between England winning the world cup and having to be grateful to that gimpy little chav then I'm afraid it's going to be 44 years of hurt.
> 
> To be fair I am pretty ambivalent to England at the best of times anyway.



On an incredibly tangential note, oh so nearly:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2009/sep/11/consul-jamaica-gay-hate-terry


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 12, 2009)

I'd love a draw at Man Citeh today. And at Stoke if at all poss. Cheers.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 12, 2009)

just saw arry won manager of the month yesterday.

4-1 to manure.


dave


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 12, 2009)

Fuckin hell what a goal.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 12, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> I'd love a draw at Man Citeh today. And at Stoke if at all poss. Cheers.



Sorry, urban75 cannot help you in such matters. Ask God or something.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 12, 2009)

Stream, anyone?


----------



## Corax (Sep 12, 2009)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Stream, anyone?



Bollocks, caught the goal but steam's gone down now.  Me too!


----------



## xes (Sep 12, 2009)

that one's gone 

try this
http://www.magedtv.net/ch1.html
bosh


----------



## Corax (Sep 12, 2009)

xes said:


> that one's gone
> 
> try this
> http://www.magedtv.net/ch1.html
> bosh



Down too!   

ETA:  No it's not!  Ta xes.


----------



## xes (Sep 12, 2009)

gawd, some people are never happy 
http://www.p2p4u.net/watch-live-sports.php?id=5143&link=1


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 12, 2009)

xes said:


> gawd, some people are never happy
> http://www.p2p4u.net/watch-live-sports.php?id=5143&link=1


 
That one works! Cheers.


----------



## xes (Sep 12, 2009)

^^that one's working well at the moment


----------



## xes (Sep 12, 2009)

Who got the goal anyway, I missed it


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 12, 2009)

Defoe acording to BBC ticker. 

"Palacios is no stranger to referees", eh?


----------



## xes (Sep 12, 2009)

I should hope not, he's a professional footballer


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 12, 2009)

FFS picture has gone.


----------



## xes (Sep 12, 2009)

yeah, looks like I'm going to have to find one on fsicrew for sopcast or something.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 12, 2009)

1-1, much prefer radio 5 rather than links that always stop working.


----------



## agricola (Sep 12, 2009)

1-1, Giggs with a great, great goal.


----------



## xes (Sep 12, 2009)

bugger


----------



## xes (Sep 12, 2009)

the p2p4u have 3 streams, but I half agree with the radio option.


----------



## Corax (Sep 12, 2009)

xes said:


> ^^that one's working well at the moment



Down too now.  

I hate the welsh.


----------



## xes (Sep 12, 2009)

I hate everyone


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 12, 2009)

((((((everyone))))))


----------



## Corax (Sep 12, 2009)

Maged's back:

http://www.magedtv.net/ch1.html


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 12, 2009)

cleared off the line apparently, and the berbatov wastes it, what a surprise!


----------



## xes (Sep 12, 2009)

I like Corax, though


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 12, 2009)

seems a good link corax.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 12, 2009)

except its just broken for me already


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 12, 2009)

I have reservations. His stream is working and mine isn't.


----------



## Corax (Sep 12, 2009)

Maurice Picarda said:


> I have reservations. His stream is working and mine isn't.



Arse.  Down again:

I'm trying mediaplayer links off here if anyone else wants to join in:

http://www.myp2p.eu/broadcast.php?matchid=47939&part=sports


----------



## Corax (Sep 12, 2009)

Iraq goals back!

http://www.iraqgoals.net/ch1.html


----------



## Corax (Sep 12, 2009)

Crap stream though.


----------



## Corax (Sep 12, 2009)

http://www.koobee.com.cn/tv20090515...=0&site=flurry.thu.tvie.com.cn&autoStart=true


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 12, 2009)

Fuck.


----------



## xes (Sep 12, 2009)

fuck as in 1-2 fuck, or as in stream fucked fuck?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 12, 2009)

1-2, anderson


----------



## xes (Sep 12, 2009)

fuck


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 12, 2009)

xes said:


> fuck as in 1-2 fuck, or as in stream fucked fuck?


 
Anderson fuck.


----------



## Corax (Sep 12, 2009)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Fuck.



Yes.  Absolutely.  Crap stream meant I watched it in fucking slow-motion too.


----------



## Corax (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm going to play with my luck sphincter.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 12, 2009)

i love that YES dude great streams top entertainment at half time.

LOVE IT!!!!!!


dave


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 12, 2009)

I forgot to check that earlier kained, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 12, 2009)

i have a feeling i will be reminding you lot every week.


dave


----------



## Corax (Sep 12, 2009)

I like tehrunk.  Ledley/Hawking is genius.


----------



## Corax (Sep 12, 2009)

Wilson off?  I hope Harry knows what he's doing.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 12, 2009)

he is a spurs fan which makes it all the more genius.

whats your physios name?

why gary glitter?

lennon: beg you blud....... niiiiice


dave


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 12, 2009)

kained&able said:


> i love that YES dude great streams top entertainment at half time.
> 
> LOVE IT!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Not as good as the first one but still cracked me up, loved the FM piss take.


----------



## Corax (Sep 12, 2009)

http://www.magedtv.net/ch1.html


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 12, 2009)

Pleat on Five Live, still chuntering about "Jaynas". It's at moments like this that I miss Shimbomba.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 12, 2009)

Oooh, Scholes off.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 12, 2009)

Shouldn't have been, looks like.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 12, 2009)

Fuck again. Spudface.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 12, 2009)

Rooney's revelling in it just now. 1-3.


----------



## purplex (Sep 12, 2009)

Unlucky lads, good luck for the rest of the season


----------



## lintin (Sep 12, 2009)

good for manu, at least spurs are above the evil arse - gloat


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 12, 2009)

Didn't see it. 

I take it the Redcrap honeymoon is over?

All looks good for Villa to trounce Blues tomorrow and take closer to the top of the real league just below those 3 

e2a; Oh, it's 4 now innit? City look to have what it takes


----------



## xes (Sep 13, 2009)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I take it the Redcrap honeymoon is over?



Because we lost 1 game? Nope


----------



## Corax (Sep 13, 2009)

xes said:


> Because we lost 1 game? Nope



FFS xes, call yourself a Spurs fan?  Moderate opinions are not allowed.

Any _proper_ Spurs fan knows that before yesterday's game we were nailed on for the title, whereas _now_ we're likely candidates for relegation.


----------



## xes (Sep 13, 2009)

Curse me and my flip floppy opinions


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2009)

United totally outclassed Spurs.


----------



## xes (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, it had to happen sooner or later


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 13, 2009)

When did Man Utd last play like that!

Rooney's performance of perfectly controlled non-stop aggression was something extra special imo. The whole team was outstanding, though Tottenham's decision to play so openly was also a significant factor, as was the booking of Palacious.

Two games to leave you completely in awe yesterday. Fantastic stuff.


----------



## Upchuck (Sep 13, 2009)

Why do Tottenham keep on Ledley King?  Do they not realise he is going to be crippled in later life?


----------



## Corax (Sep 13, 2009)

editor said:


> United totally outclassed Spurs.


Nah, it was all cos the ref was biased.



Upchuck said:


> Why do Tottenham keep on Ledley King?  Do they not realise he is going to be crippled in later life?


I was thinking about this.  I suspect there is actually some surgery that Leds could have that would help his knee.  However, it may well be the case that he would pay for this with some loss of mobility.  That might be fine for him once he's retired, but not when he's still playing professional football.  It also might be the case that it would take 18 months or so to recover from the surgery which at his age means that he may as well just retire.

Why do we keep him?  Because he's probably the best CB in the EPL, that's why.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 13, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Why do Tottenham keep on Ledley King?  Do they not realise he is going to be crippled in later life?


Both sides are party to a contract, Tottenham will have have insurance on all players . . . I presume they would collect if Ledley didn't want to play on. Without being party to the medical advice, it's impossible to form a view on whether he's carrying on because of the wages or because the professionals say it's ok.


----------



## chieftain (Sep 14, 2009)

"keep calm and carry on" Spurs...

Chavski next, lets focus on beating them, again!


----------



## chieftain (Sep 14, 2009)

interesting: http://www.oleole.com/blogs/harryho...ts-convictions-quashed-and-the-media-blackout


----------



## Corax (Sep 14, 2009)

chieftain said:


> interesting: http://www.oleole.com/blogs/harryho...ts-convictions-quashed-and-the-media-blackout



Fucking evil chant, but I still don't see any racism in it.

Homophobia, yes.  Despicable references to HIV, yes.  Borderline death threats, yes.  Racism, no.

The accusation of racism is (apparently) down to the "hanging from a tree" bit - which is pretty obviously an exhortation for him to hang himself (a la Judas).

I'm not defending it.  I think Campbell's an utter cunt of a person, but despite his betrayal _nothing_ deserves abuse of this malevolence.  It's not racist though.


----------



## Corax (Sep 14, 2009)

> These 7 people were then banned by Tottenham under the premise that we had been arrested and that contravened the terms of our season ticket (the fact that we had not been found guilty was irrelevant).


Is that even legal?


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 14, 2009)

I pretty much agree. It's a dreadful thing to sing. Embarrassing. But I also don't see the racism.


I think they came looking for Tottenham that day. The Comm for Racial Equality  have had a bee in their bonnet about 'Yid Army' for some while (not grasping it's an ownership issue), it was vs. Campbell, it was away and the cameras were in place - all the ingredients were there. We were to be the example, and three points in the bag for the Comm.


----------



## Corax (Sep 14, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> The Comm for Racial Equality  have had a bee in their bonnet about 'Yid Army' for some while (not grasping it's an ownership issue)



Twats.  'Yid Army' is pretty much the _opposite_ of racism.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 14, 2009)

You have to be extremely stupid not to "see the racism". Whether intended or not, the chant can be very easily interpreted as racist.


----------



## Corax (Sep 14, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> You have to be extremely stupid not to "see the racism". Whether intended or not, the chant can be very easily interpreted as racist.



How?  The only explanation for that, that I've seen, is a suggestion that _hanging from a tree_ is some sort of 'monkey ' reference.

Which is just bollocks.

_"Sol, Sol, wherever you may be
Not long now til lunacy
And we couldn't give a fuck if you're hanging from a tree
Judas cunt with HIV_

*We couldn't give a fuck if you're hanging from a tree*

Forget my Spurs bias - that's just *not* racist.  It's saying that they won't give a shit if he tops himself.  That's probably no better, but it's not racist.

It's fucking obvious, especially when in close proximity to both _Judas_ (who hung himself out of guilt) and _lunacy_ (suggesting depression and thus suicide).

Fucking evil chant, despicable - but not racist.  Ledley King is fucking _worshipped_ FFS.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 14, 2009)

Um... seriously? Lynching? You don't see it?

And expecting people who chant racist slogans to be consistent is rather silly. I'm not saying there was racial the angle, just not everyone would get the Judas reference. However, the other thing could easily be interpreted.


----------



## Corax (Sep 14, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Um... seriously? Lynching? You don't see it?



I see how it could be *deliberately misconstrued* as racist by anyone with an agenda.

But it's pretty fucking obvious that that's just shitstirring.

And essentially a fucking cuntish piece of deliberate misinterpretation as it clouds and diminishes the _real_ issues of racism that are still far too commonplace.

You've never seemed this stupid before Refused.  Is this honestly a blind spot for you, or are you taking the concept of banter too far?


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 14, 2009)

Corax - I thought you were talking to yourself until your last line. Fwiw,  I installed the Firefox add-on. 

I recommend it, you don't even see the quoted parts in other peoples posts of the person you don't want to see.


----------



## Corax (Sep 14, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Corax - I thought you were talking to yourself until your last line. Fwiw,  I installed the Firefox add-on.
> 
> I recommend it, you don't even see the quoted parts in other peoples posts of the person you don't want to see.



Wut?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 14, 2009)

Corax said:


> I see how it could be *deliberately misconstrued* as racist by anyone with an agenda.
> 
> But it's pretty fucking obvious that that's just shitstirring.
> 
> ...



I don't have an agenda here. Not everyone gets the Judas reference and the chant can therefore be interpreted as racist fairly easily. London Calling said he can't see it, which makes him incredibly stupid or a liar. I'm not saying it was, or the intent was there. Learn the difference.


----------



## Corax (Sep 14, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Learn the difference.


_That_ bit of your post deserves a big _Fuck off, kitten._

The rest is okay.  But you're wrong.  Interpreting it as racist makes as much sense as interpreting black shoe polish as racist.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 14, 2009)

It doesn't really though, does it? I had to explain to an American at the time why that chant wasn't racist. The fact that Judas is mentioned in the next bit and I get the reference helps me form the opinion that there wasn't racist intent behind the chant. My friend didn't get the Judas reference, has experience of the phrase "hanging from a tree" in a different context and knew what Sol Campbell looked like.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 14, 2009)

You're right, Refused. What we need is an international panel to vet terrace chants to ensure that they are culturally acceptable in all target markets.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 14, 2009)

*whoosh*


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 14, 2009)

Corax said:


> Ledley King is fucking _worshipped_ FFS.



What does that prove?

After all, usually if someone says 'I'm not racist, one of my best friends is black', it's usually the precursor to a racist statement.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 14, 2009)

You've got to be pretty disingenuous to think that most people will automatically think of the more obscure Judas reference rather than the one which leaps more quickly to one's imagination, that of the KKK, lynchings, etc.

I didn't even know Judas had hung himself til I read the arguments about this song...


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 14, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> I didn't even know Judas had hung himself til I read the arguments about this song...


The target of the song comes from a very strong Christian background - he grew up with the church, Spurs fans have had a decade to understand who Judas was and what it means.

It isn't a subject anyone involved came to recently.


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 14, 2009)

I agree with Refused, tbh.  I don't believe the chant is racist, just unpleasant.  But that's because I get the judas reference.  But I have known people who don't and have been disgusted by it until they've had the judas thing explained.  They've still been disgusted, but in a different way!


----------



## Corax (Sep 15, 2009)

But it doesn't even _have_ to be a Judas reference.  It came about when there was all sorts of speculation over Campbell's mental health.  Even without the Judas reference, it's just "_Go on, hang yourself"_.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 15, 2009)

For it to be a lynching reference, doesn't someone have to hang him?


----------



## mattie (Sep 15, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> For it to be a lynching reference, doesn't someone have to hang him?



There's no reference to whether it would be self-administered or not.  Perhaps that would have clarified?

I'm not sure either way, I suspect even the people singing it had different interpretations.


----------



## chieftain (Sep 15, 2009)

This has been over analysed to hell post the event far more than it would have been when it was chanted.

Its nasty, vindictive, horrible even but intentionally racist? I don't see it from Spurs fans, (imo) they're just not like that.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 15, 2009)

I've said exactly the same thing a page ot two back. If there are two clubs who are way past the racist stuff it's us and the Goons.

This might not be as laughable as the suggestion part of someones lunch is racist because they threw a banana as well as a bagette at Adebayor, but it's close.

Move on a decade folks.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 15, 2009)

FAO: Extremely stupid cunts.

No-one is saying the chant is racist. It can, however, quite easily be interpreted as such by someone who doesn't get the Judas reference or think of Sol Campbell as someone on the verge of suicide. DO YOU UNDERSTAND? 

cheiftain, how do you manage to turn on a computer? Isn't pressing buttons and typing keys way beyond your comprehension? BECAUSE IT FUCKING SEEMS LIKE IT SHOULD BE.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 15, 2009)

I really dont get your point refused.

Its not a racist chant, but people might think its a racist chant seems to be what your saying.

So who you complaining about the people who made the chant cos they should take the time to explain these things and put citations in their song?

The people who sing it thinking its racist cos they don't get the judas reference?

Or you just arguing for the sake of it?


dave


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm not complaining. It's fairly clear how it could be interpreted as racist, and if you deny that then you're either stupid or a liar. Whether or not Spurs fans are racist is not the question, their defensiveness on this is just extremely silly considering how vile the chant is. (((free-flowing attacking spuds)))

Arguing for the sakeof it is what being a football fan is all about, dave.


----------



## chieftain (Sep 15, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> cheiftain, how do you manage to turn on a computer? Isn't pressing buttons and typing keys way beyond your comprehension? BECAUSE IT FUCKING SEEMS LIKE IT SHOULD BE.



Before you start your pointless attack and bandy about any "stupid" references perhaps you should learn to spell my username, its just further up the page if you need a reference...


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 15, 2009)

Nah, fuck off.


----------



## chieftain (Sep 15, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Nah, fuck off.



a are cunt thick you


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 15, 2009)

Just put him on ignore. If you use Firefox there's an add on which allows you to not even see when the ignored person is quoted in other posts.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 15, 2009)

So we need 8 'home grown' players out of a squad of 25 for next season - see this link for definitions:

Forwards:
Defoe, Keane, Crouch

Midfield:
Jenas, Huddlestone, Lennon,

Defence:
King, Woodgate, Bale, Naughton, Dawson


*8 required, I think we have around 11 with a few more in the wings.*


Not included:
Bentley - would he be in a reduced squad of 25?
Rose - would he be in a reduced squad of 25?
Bostock - would he be in a reduced squad of 25?
Giovani - does he qualify, would he be in a reduced squad of 25?
Hutton - Scottish system


----------



## kained&able (Sep 15, 2009)

gio would get in i think he has been at you lot for two years and is 20.


dave


----------



## Corax (Sep 15, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Not included:
> Hutton - a fricking defensive liability that won't be at the club next season



Fixed it.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 15, 2009)

Give it a keeper, take out Dawson  and that's not a bad starting 11 (Keane left midfield).


----------



## Corax (Sep 15, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> (Keane left midfield).



*Noooooooooooooooooooooo!* 

Did you not see what happened on Saturday?


----------



## chieftain (Sep 15, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Give it a keeper, take out Dawson  and that's not a bad starting 11 (Keane left midfield).



Not bad but also sadly not going to win anything soon!


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 15, 2009)

Corax said:


> Did you not see what happened on Saturday?



Yes, but I also remember what he did to Chelsea a couple of seasons ago.

Actually, the error I made was in forgetting Jamie O'Hara - Crouch on the bench.

Quite an interesting exercise, we might have the best team in the country under that criteria.


----------



## tommers (Sep 15, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Quite an interesting exercise, we might have the best team in the country under that criteria.






You just can't help yourselves can you?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## kained&able (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh spurs, your the team that keeps on giving.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 15, 2009)

Tell us a little about The Acadamy of Football, lads?


----------



## tommers (Sep 15, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Tell us a little about The Acadamy of Football, lads?




Here you go...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Academy_of_Football

Doing a bit of learning LC?


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 17, 2009)

tommers - you'll forgive me if I by-pass the link, I've talked about the Wet Sham goldfish approach before.

It seems the academy at Bulls Cross won't be finished for a while:



> It will be three years before the full complex at Bulls Cross is finished, housing the First Team, Development and Academy squads.
> 
> The Spurs Academy are already using the Enfield site.
> 
> And skipper Ledley King, one of the few to have come through the current Spurs system in recent years, said: "The facilities the players will have at their disposal are mind-blowing.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 17, 2009)

Champions of the training facility!

Eventually.


----------



## Corax (Sep 17, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Champions of the training facility!



Scoff all you want, but we're going to get one of the top 4 training facilities in the league.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## Corax (Sep 20, 2009)

Streams anyone?


----------



## mattie (Sep 20, 2009)

Cashley scores.


----------



## mattie (Sep 20, 2009)

Corax said:


> Streams anyone?



If you can bear Chinese commentary:

http://www.koobee.com.cn/tv20090515...=0&site=flurry.thu.tvie.com.cn&autoStart=true

One for the boy Walrus, perhaps.

King seemed to pull up there - Hutton coming on in his place?


----------



## Discordia (Sep 20, 2009)

1) Spurs played _no one_ on the left.
2) O'hara and dos Santos, both used to playing on the left, are out on loan.

Good ol 'arry.

ETA: Funny dive. Robbie Keane can't even dive right, what a useless bugger!


----------



## agricola (Sep 20, 2009)

Discordia said:


> 1) Spurs played _no one_ on the left.
> 2) O'hara and dos Santos, both used to playing on the left, are out on loan.
> 
> Good ol 'arry.
> ...



That was odd - Sky are condemning Webb for not giving it, but I wouldnt have given it either as Keane definately fell over quite a distance away from where Carvalho had made contact with him, and he fell over strangely as well.... kind of like a slidy Defoe in Platoon.


----------



## agricola (Sep 20, 2009)

3-0.


----------



## Discordia (Sep 20, 2009)

agricola said:


> That was odd - Sky are condemning Webb for not giving it, but I wouldnt have given it either as Keane definately fell over quite a distance away from where Carvalho had made contact with him, and he fell over strangely as well.... kind of like a slidy Defoe in Platoon.



Yeah well Sky are muppets. Depending on the day they either think you can shoulder barge someone and it's not a pen (like the Carragher one), or if you lay a finger on someone in the penalty area it's a pen.

As you say, he took a couple of steps after the contact then fell over.

ETA: Rofl, most blatant handball ever? Howard Webb really is terrible eh.


----------



## Corax (Sep 20, 2009)

Discordia said:


> 1) Spurs played _no one_ on the left.
> 2) O'hara and dos Santos, both used to playing on the left, are out on loan.
> 
> Good ol 'arry.
> ...



Eh? Gio's on the bench.  

Keane's a twat though, and useless on the left.  Niko should have started, with Gio coming on around 60 as an impact sub.

We're good going forward, but weak at the back.  We really, really need Woodie and Daws back.

BAE uncharacteristically at fault for the 2nd goal.  Hutton's just fucking useless.  Almost on a par with Dervitte.

Scoreline's flattering Chelski, but tbh I'm not that fussed about this match.  Chelsea or Man U are going to win the league, they're not our competition.  It's far more important that we beat Villa, Blackburn etc.  With our attacking strength, I'm still confident we'll tear them to pieces.


----------



## Corax (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh, and Carlo's a fucking liability too.  Gomes back asap please.


----------



## Discordia (Sep 20, 2009)

Corax said:


> Eh? Gio's on the bench.


Hm, my bad, could've sworn I saw him getting loaned out in the summer. Why the hell leave nothing on the left with a left sided player on the bench then? Daft!


> Keane's a twat though, and useless on the left.  Niko should have started, with Gio coming on around 60 as an impact sub.


He surely has compromising pictures of Redknapp. Terribly ordinary player.


> We're good going forward, but weak at the back.  We really, really need Woodie and Daws back.


Only when Modric is fit. Lennon is just far too inconsistent, and Defoe/Keane/Crouch without good service are nothing.


> BAE uncharacteristically at fault for the 2nd goal.  Hutton's just fucking useless.  Almost on a par with Dervitte.


Hutton getting skinned ~4 times in 5 minutes against United was some quality comedy.


> Scoreline's flattering Chelski, but tbh I'm not that fussed about this match.  Chelsea or Man U are going to win the league, they're not our competition.  It's far more important that we beat Villa, Blackburn etc.  With our attacking strength, I'm still confident we'll tear them to pieces.


Possibly. This year is pretty lame. Chelsea are going to walk it. Maybe an unbeaten season even.


----------



## Discordia (Sep 20, 2009)

Is it wrong to hope Drogba is crocked?

Spurs so fucked, do you guys have any central defenders left?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 20, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Spurs so fucked, do you guys have any central defenders left?


 
Kyle Naughton is the last-gasp hope, I believe.


----------



## Cerberus (Sep 20, 2009)

It was a penalty but Keane is making a tit of himself now by appealing for everything with a self righteous look of indignation spread across his boat..

Strange 3-0. Thought we've looked ok for most of today. This is the way Chelski will win the title. POWER, POWER and some more POWER. It aint pretty but fucking effective.

As for not being bothered about this game. Any football fan worth their salt would want to beat their fierce rivals. No? i want to see Spurs beat Arsenal, Chelsea, West Ham and even Fulham before anyone else...

Massive reality check for Spurs here. Gonna be without the two centre halfs next time out. Changes needed up front too - come on Harry see sense and drop Keane. How much are we missing Modric 

Fucking Chelsea


----------



## Corax (Sep 20, 2009)

Discordia said:


> do you guys have any central defenders left?



No.


----------



## Corax (Sep 20, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> As for not being bothered about this game. Any football fan worth their salt would want to beat their fierce rivals. No? i want to see Spurs beat Arsenal, Chelsea, West Ham and even Fulham before anyone else...



I'm being practical here.  Of _course_ it would be great to beat them, but I'd rather we lost this game and finished 4th-6th than won it and ended up mid-table.


----------



## Corax (Sep 20, 2009)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Kyle Naughton is the last-gasp hope, I believe.



Naughton's a full-back.  Are you thinking of Walker?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 20, 2009)

Corax said:


> Naughton's a full-back. Are you thinking of Walker?


 
Yes - the job lot of Kyles still confuses me.


----------



## Cerberus (Sep 20, 2009)

Point taken Corax - just gives me the pip when you are surrounded by smug mates, colleagues, commuters etc the next day. Though that said I must be pretty unbearable after a big derby win..

Whats the score with Woody and Daws then? When will they be back?

Anyone know when Modric will be fit again?

Christ I'm clutching at straws again already..

Same old Spurs. Back to earth and reality now


----------



## Corax (Sep 20, 2009)

Soon, soon, and soon.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 20, 2009)

Sadly, some of them played more like Kylie.

No problems with losing to 2 of the 3 best teams in the world.

They targetted Corluka didn't they, and you can't blame them for that. Homework. It usually means the game is up for that player though. More generally, it seemed to be a game of pre and post-Ledley.

I didn't mind Harry shuffling the pack, we weren't going to get anywhere deploying the usual 4-4-2 anyway so why not try to give them something to think about.

Hey ho: 6 of the next 7 matches are against bottom half teams - hopefully time to fill the boots.


----------



## Corax (Sep 20, 2009)

But why no Gio for impact?  Why the fuck did we buy the kid if he's never going to step on the pitch?  Today, at 2 -0 down, was the perfect time to see if he could make a difference.


----------



## xes (Sep 21, 2009)

It was a penalty. All day long. Keane tried to keep running, but the tackle (which didn't get the ball at all) took him out. That's what a penalty is. A foul in the box. It looks like some of you anti spurs need to read the rule book again.


----------



## chieftain (Sep 21, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> Massive reality check for Spurs here.



My thoughts entirely, only half listened on radio 5 (whilst playing footy with my boy) and saw MOTD highlights but that was enough.

Chelsea area good side, old but good. As for Manure last week, they're a great team with a manager that has the league in his pocket!

As a foot note mini chief (4 yrs) announced yesterday that he now supports Chavski, that was until the neighbours told him they supported ARSEnal and he replied "ARSEnal are rubbish, Chelsea are rubbish , West Ham are rubbish, I SUPPORT TOTTENHAM! Good lad


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 21, 2009)

If my 4 year old said something similar about switching to Sunderland I'd probably put him/her in a large sack and head down to the Tyne Bridge. So, good restraint there, cheiftain.


----------



## chieftain (Sep 21, 2009)

xes said:


> It was a penalty. All day long. Keane tried to keep running, but the tackle (which didn't get the ball at all) took him out. That's what a penalty is. A foul in the box. It looks like some of you anti spurs need to read the rule book again.



It was a penalty but Keane sure made the most of it, it made me cringe when I saw it. Any news on King? How about Bassong, Last I heard he was in hospital with a concussion?


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 21, 2009)

we've all got concussion . . . 

No, not heard yet.


----------



## chieftain (Sep 21, 2009)

RAF you're on ignore, just give up


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## tommers (Sep 21, 2009)

he's missed the thawing in the cold war by having you on ignore.  

There's a lesson there for us all.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 21, 2009)

My youngest brother was a Man U fan until he suddenly decided to ditch them when Arsenal won the league (I think he was 8/9 at the time). He switched to Chelsea. Ever since then I have no longer referred to him as my brother. And this is the first time in ages I've acknowledged his existence.

I tried to talk him out of it at the time, arguing that for the sake of consistency if nothing else he should be switching to Arsenal if determined or Manchester City seeing as we're from Manchester. But the stubborn little shit wouldn't listen.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 21, 2009)

I was a little surprised to see Ledley is out of contract at the end of this season. He says he wants to stay at Tottenham for the rest of his career - which some might think_ is_ the end of this season.  Interesting situation.

Harry is saying today they haven't got to the bottom of Woodgate's injury yet, which isn't helpful.

Bassong is still trying to remember who he plays for and no news on Ledley's hamstring. Dawson is closer.

Bare bones, I'm telling you . . .


----------



## chieftain (Sep 24, 2009)

nice: http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/league_cup/8257298.stm

That's got to put a little confidence back in the team.


----------



## chieftain (Sep 24, 2009)

brilliant

http://www.caughtoffside.com/2009/0...ayer-to-have-ever-played-for-tottenham-video/


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 24, 2009)

LOL. It's still remarkable to me that someone so completely one-footed was just so extraordinary. Even that World Cup goal vs. England - the dribble from the half-way line, I don't think he touches the ball with his right.


Meanwhile back down to earth, Crouch's back heeled third last night was nice.


----------



## Corax (Sep 24, 2009)

'Arry refers to Lennon as 'Azza'  

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/league_cup/8257298.stm

I didn't think that was gonna catch on.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 24, 2009)

- still amusing. 

The Derby is still 5  weeks away.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 24, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> - still amusing.
> 
> The Derby is still 5  weeks away.



classic! laughed so hard during that one


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 25, 2009)

He is good.

This drives me nuts:


> “Fans traveling to Preston for our Carling Cup tie tomorrow night (Wednesday, September 23), should be aware that *flags bearing the word ‘Yid’ will be confiscated and may not be returned*. Flags and banners will be allowed, but only with appropriate wording. As has been the case on our European travels in recent seasons, the Club will have a team of stewards at Deepdale and they will assist fans where necessary.”


They did fuck all for 20 years when every team used it against us as a term of abuse, and now we take it back and own it, we're abusing ourselves. If I'm missing the point, please someone explain it to me?

Jesus it makes me mad.


----------



## Corax (Sep 25, 2009)

We should get hundreds of flags made up with *"Y** Army"* on them.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, that'll show 'em.

_Yeah_!!

*YEAH!!!*


----------



## kained&able (Sep 25, 2009)

or go with the much more pc heeb army.

dave


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 25, 2009)

March to FA headquarters carrying Israeli flags. That'll _really_ show 'em.


----------



## chieftain (Sep 25, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> - still amusing.
> 
> The Derby is still 5  weeks away.



Love that, brilliant stuff


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 25, 2009)

Hell of a time-consuming hobby as well.  Look good on a cv, you'd hope.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 25, 2009)

Wonder how he does that. I'lld love to do a newcastle one,lol.


----------



## Corax (Sep 26, 2009)

Daws back today, which means that Charlie can go RB and Hutton can fuck right off.  

COYS!


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm quite curious as to how Harry will use Gareth Bale now he's fit. He's ideal when Crouch is on the park, in a Heskey/Beckham way.

Perhaps get on as a sub today . . .


----------



## strung out (Sep 26, 2009)

has bale won a match yet?


----------



## kained&able (Sep 26, 2009)

Only for wales and southampton.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 26, 2009)

5-1 on Wed. But I don't think he won it by himself.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 26, 2009)

league cup doesn't count!!!

well for the silly stat anyway, fairly sure he had been invloved in a league cup win or two last season, surely.

dave


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 26, 2009)

4-0 now against Burnley. Rather nice.

5-0 while I was typing that. Blimey.


----------



## Corax (Sep 26, 2009)

That'll do eh?


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 26, 2009)

As the weeks go by it's looking more of a league of two halves that ever. 

Excellent news from Blackburn - and you don't say that too often in one lifetime.



And we've drawn Everton in the Holsten-Windowglass-Milk-Carling Cup, then.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 26, 2009)

Highly confused now by multiple BBC tickers, all contradictory.


----------



## chieftain (Sep 28, 2009)

Corax said:


> That'll do eh?



excellent result. COYS


----------



## Corax (Oct 3, 2009)

Tough one today I think.  Important that we maintain momentum in away games like this.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 3, 2009)

Totally agree. I'm quite interested in what Arry does with Huddlestone today, Jenas is back and looking fine and both Bassong and Dawson are, I believe, fit. Given it's Away and opp north, I presume he'll be warming the bench. Also presume Defoe will play despite his fingers so ditto Crouch.

I guess we'll play 4-4-2 and just try to outscore them - which we will likely do, imo. 3-1 to us?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 3, 2009)

Great start, chumps.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 3, 2009)

Hoped for better really. Hey ho.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 3, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Hey ho.



True football fans, those spuds. With a shrug of the shoulders.


----------



## Balbi (Oct 3, 2009)

We're gonna fucking have you lot now we've remembered to score more goals than the opposition


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 3, 2009)

There I was all deflated by dropping two points and you remind me that it's Pompey next up for light relief.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 3, 2009)

If they pay the wages.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 3, 2009)

Now, now. Winding up Balbi is rather tactless, in the circs.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 3, 2009)

That's 38 league games for Arry, isn't it?

65 points from those 38.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 3, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> That's 38 league games for Arry, isn't it?
> 
> 65 points from those 38.



which would have meant you finished in 5th last year, before you get too excited.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 3, 2009)

You don't think 5th is exciting? I'd take your arm off now for 5th.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 3, 2009)

Champs League this fictional year, obv.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 4, 2009)

Any other spurs fans feel sorry for Portsmouth? They literally are a gutted side. Sorry pompey.


----------



## Corax (Oct 4, 2009)

We played badly away from home and still got a point, rather than crumbling.  That's a big change from the Spurs of old.


----------



## chieftain (Oct 4, 2009)

given the location and circumstances thats a great result for spurs


----------



## chieftain (Oct 4, 2009)

ska invita said:


> Any other spurs fans feel sorry for Portsmouth? They literally are a gutted side. Sorry pompey.



dont sell all your players then?


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 4, 2009)

I'd take a draw at Villa tomorrow (vs. Citeh).

No news, so I presume Modric is on course to  be back for the Goon away match - 3 Prem matches and 4 weeks away.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 5, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> I'd take a draw at Villa tomorrow (vs. Citeh).


Who's bad!


----------



## chieftain (Oct 15, 2009)

http://www.tribalfootball.com/redknapp-receives-spurs-defensive-triple-boost-380131?

Would be great to see Woody back, good news indeed


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 15, 2009)

Yep, it is good news. Discounting Defoe's  not-so-important hand injury, I think we're almost injury free:



> Luka Modric, who broke a bone in his leg against Birmingham in August, is close to a return while Michael Dawson and Gareth Bale, who both missed the opening five weeks of the season, are both fit again and available for the trip to Fratton Park.
> 
> Redknapp is also hoping that Ledley King, absent for the last three games with a calf tear, will be available, while Roman Pavlyuchenko, while seemingly out of favour at White Hart Lane, could also be close to being available.


Telegraph


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 15, 2009)

. . . and the Goons (away) is 2 weeks this Saturday. Just time to get some match fitness into Modric . . .


----------



## chieftain (Oct 15, 2009)

I love the derby's and paradoxically hate them too!


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 15, 2009)

Indeed so. Looking at how both teams are playing this time the score could be something like 9-9.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 15, 2009)

Arry does make me laugh - classic Arry interview ahead of this weekend's  Pompey game:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_prem/8307640.stm


----------



## chieftain (Oct 16, 2009)

I can't help by like Harry Redknapp, he cracks me up and he's doing a fine job at Spurs.

Pompey should be a good game, the atmosphere will be great


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 16, 2009)

Good old 'Arry! Gawd bless 'im!


----------



## kained&able (Oct 16, 2009)

did anyone post up the latest teh trunk?


dave


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Oct 16, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> . . . and the Goons (away) is 2 weeks this Saturday. Just time to get some match fitness into Modric . . .



Bring it


----------



## chieftain (Oct 16, 2009)

kained&able said:


> did anyone post up the latest teh trunk?
> 
> 
> dave




couple of weeks ago Dave, good init!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Corax (Oct 17, 2009)

COYS!

King Ledley.


----------



## Corax (Oct 17, 2009)

Iraqgoals has just come back to life.


----------



## Balbi (Oct 17, 2009)

The dwarf gets told to fuck the fuck off 

And the Boat scores


----------



## Corax (Oct 17, 2009)

And Crouch is gonna score in a minute.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 17, 2009)

FFS, I  presume that means Defoe misses the derby.


----------



## Balbi (Oct 17, 2009)

Good game, shame about the result from my point of view - if we had strikers who could strike we'd have taken it.

Oh, and LOL @ the poison dwarf  Though it's not like you're short of strikers now.

Bahaha, and Brown too - he's been waiting for that all season.


----------



## Corax (Oct 17, 2009)

Fucking brilliant.  

Having Defoe suspended may not be such a bad thing if it means we Keane as an out and out striker against the scum.  Just think Keane/Crouch may work better against them.


----------



## chieftain (Oct 18, 2009)

http://www.tottenhamhotspur.com/news/articles/gomesfantasticharry171009.html

He certainly looked good on MOTD, g'wan Gomes


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 18, 2009)

One of Arry's better quotes on MotD: "We were hanging on for grim death". The Bard of the Norf Circ.


----------



## El Sueno (Oct 20, 2009)

Nine games in, hanging on to 3rd place (coupla games in hand for teams below us though)... Not too shabby, none the less!


----------



## chieftain (Oct 22, 2009)

http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/opi...ed-points-for-famous-fans-article196227.html?

What a lazy article from a cock journo.

He's forgetting: Peter Cook, Bob Marley and Norman Jay


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 22, 2009)

From now on this the Middlebrough threa. Discuss them here to your hearts content, London_Calling.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 22, 2009)

I noticed Woodgate and Pav played in a friendly this week. With Modric almost back, i'm struggling to think who's injured now aside from dosy Santos?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 22, 2009)

lol you stupid cunt. Can't you read? Middlesbrough. MIDDLESBROUGH, SMOGGIES.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 24, 2009)

Defoe you tosser.


----------



## chieftain (Oct 24, 2009)

very frustrating but well done Stoke. 

IMO thats 3 points dropped


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 25, 2009)

Most def. Couldn't watch MotD.

Mitigated somewhat by Villa's draw away at Wolves but clutching at straws to hope the Goons or Citeh slip up today. Bollocks.


----------



## Corax (Oct 25, 2009)

Thank you Fulham.  Thank you West Ham.


----------



## Bomber (Oct 26, 2009)

chieftain said:


> very frustrating but well done Stoke.
> 
> IMO thats 3 points dropped



Appreciate the sporting attitude man! Nice  one, Happy Stokie!!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 26, 2009)

Middlesbrough


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 26, 2009)

Corax said:


> Thank you Fulham.  Thank you West Ham.


Indeed. Hell of a turn around in both games.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 26, 2009)

WTF has that got to do with your team, Middlesbrough? And why aren't you updating the Newcastle thread with Middlesbrough's result against Preston you braindead chimp?


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 26, 2009)

Good time to be playing Everton , both in relation to form and injuries. Be disappointing not to get into the last 8.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 26, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> WTF has that got to do with your team, Middlesbrough? And why aren't you updating the Newcastle thread with Middlesbrough's result against Preston you braindead chimp?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 26, 2009)

How did Boro get on this weekend, LC?


----------



## Cerberus (Oct 26, 2009)

Evening Standard are reporting key injury concerns going into the derby. However, when you read the article its really just Lennon hoping to shake off a knock to his ankle.

Shame Modric wont make it.

Saturday was a real disappointment. First time in a long time that I had 'banked' the 3 points prior to kick off. That'll learn me.

Whats all this Middlesbrough guff all about then.........or should I not have asked?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 26, 2009)

This is the Boro thread, for Boro News and Discussion. Keep up.


----------



## chieftain (Oct 26, 2009)

What would your name be if you played for Brazil?

http://www.minimalsworld.net/BrazilName/brazilian.shtml

I'm: KEISCO


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 26, 2009)

Nice aside, but I really want LC to update us on Boro.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 26, 2009)

> Tottenham Hotspur *have submitted* a planning application for their new 56,000-seat stadium and hope to be playing at the venue by 2012.
> 
> *The ground will feature a single-tier stand*, like the Kop at Anfield, and allow fans to be nearer the action than at other modern stadiums like Wembley.
> 
> ...



At bloody last!


Photos


----------



## nicksonic (Oct 26, 2009)

looks pretty shit hot


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 26, 2009)

I am very impressed about the new stadium design, looks bloody amazing.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 26, 2009)

It's an 'artist impression' obviously so pinch of salt, etc. I suppose the main thing is they've tried to make it a little less bog standard by having a single tier at one end, and also the emphasis on doing what they can to get the atmosphere right.

Last thing you want is another Man Citeh or Effemirites.

The other interesting thing is how the two stadiums will overlap on the same site and will swap over when the new one is 3/4 built.

But yep, in principle promising.


----------



## Corax (Oct 27, 2009)

That single tier stand looks _amaaaaaazing!_

"Naming Rights"  

I wish they'd sacrifice the extra cash and stick with WHL.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 27, 2009)

Your down to the bare bones!

lol


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 27, 2009)

I think he still wants to upgrade from Huddlestone to a proper defensive midfielder. Palacious is great but we're up a creek when he gets suspended, which is often.


----------



## tommers (Oct 27, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Your down to the bare bones!
> 
> lol



that's brilliant.  "boateng's gone, zokora's gone..." like it was an accident or something.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 27, 2009)

Does it keep getting better?


----------



## kained&able (Oct 27, 2009)

Isn't o'hara only on loan till jan?

I'm not convinced this £14million brazilian dude is a defensive midfielder.

Anyway bare bones, LOL.


dave


----------



## tommers (Oct 27, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Does it keep getting better?





you've lost me.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 27, 2009)

its bluestreak's normal random line about spurs.

Im sure he will be posting it soon.

Learn your meems(you see what i did there bluey)!!!


dave


----------



## chieftain (Oct 27, 2009)

new stadium looks tasty, loving The single tier stand.

My thoughts entirely with the (lack of) defensive midfield situation, its no surprise we're short if they've gone is it, perhaps the club shouldn't have sold the players without thinking about and planning for the future

Would like to see O'Hara back...

COYS.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 27, 2009)

it does look pretty.

Is it going to be called the naming right stadium?


dave


----------



## chieftain (Oct 27, 2009)

kained&able said:


> it does look pretty.
> 
> Is it going to be called the naming right stadium?
> 
> ...



reflecting the area I was thinking the "gun crime" stadium!


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 27, 2009)

kained&able said:


> I'm not convinced this £14million brazilian dude is a defensive midfielder.


If you can cast aside your slightly odd preference for Teamtalk.ropeyoldbollocks for a minute, see what you make of para 6 of this article:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/t/tottenham_hotspur/8327164.stm


----------



## kained&able (Oct 27, 2009)

the brap brap stadium has a better ring.

Lennon will be happy then.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Oct 27, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> If you can cast aside your slightly odd preference for Teamtalk.ropeyoldbollocks for a minute, see what you make of para 6 of this article:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/t/tottenham_hotspur/8327164.stm



yeah read that one. Ohh thats changed it was "modern day midfielder" earlier on the bbc.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 27, 2009)

No one seems particularly excited that we might reach the last 8 of the Pisswater Cup this evening . . . . Arry's bound to give a few in the squad a run out. For example, looking forward to Crouch getting on the end of Bale, as it were. Pav might get an hour or longer.


----------



## deadringer (Oct 27, 2009)

> Rednkapp is keen to travel to Brazil to watch the 20-year-old
> 
> "I'd like to go and have a look myself as well and, if we do decide to do anything, it'll be up to the chairman to push it on from there,"



of course he would, who wouldn't like a jolly to brazil as the winters drawing in!


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 27, 2009)

Any allusions to outlandish  robberies and Ronnie Biggs are purely accidental.


----------



## Corax (Oct 27, 2009)

Alleged stream


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 28, 2009)

12.45pm Saturday.

Don't fancy it. One. Tiny. Bit.


----------



## nicksonic (Oct 28, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> 12.45pm Saturday.
> 
> Don't fancy it. One. Tiny. Bit.



for me this is the start of an all-dayer in oxford culminating in a halloween housewarming party.

it could get messy


----------



## chieftain (Oct 28, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> 12.45pm Saturday.
> 
> Don't fancy it. One. Tiny. Bit.



Have some faith fella.

COYS


----------



## chieftain (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice to beat the toffeemen last night, well done Spurs


----------



## chieftain (Oct 30, 2009)

Luka Modric, Jermain Defoe, Aaron Lennon and Woody all missing for the derby so we're not going to be the threat we could. Still it should be a good game even if we haven't beaten them in 19 attempts!! 

Anyone going?

COYS


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Oct 30, 2009)

I'll be there


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 30, 2009)

With things as they are,  I'm concentrating on not doing too much damage to the goal difference


----------



## deadringer (Oct 30, 2009)

i'll go out on a limb with a 1-1 draw. us to score first, early, before we shit ourselves after they level.

has anything like that happend before?


----------



## Corax (Oct 30, 2009)

deadringer said:


> i'll go out on a limb with a 1-1 draw. us to score first, early, before we shit ourselves after they level.
> 
> has anything like that happend before?



Bollocks top that.

5-2 to Spurs.  Rah!


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 31, 2009)

any tv links? In the means time, radio:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/local/london/hi/front_page/newsid_8273000/8273118.stm


----------



## mattie (Oct 31, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> any tv links? In the means time, radio:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/local/london/hi/front_page/newsid_8273000/8273118.stm



I've seen worse:
http://www.iraqgoals.net/ch4.html


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 31, 2009)

mattie said:


> I've seen worse:
> http://www.iraqgoals.net/ch4.html



Great that stream is working for me.

Thanks.


----------



## mattie (Oct 31, 2009)

Good stop Gomes......


----------



## Corax (Oct 31, 2009)

Great stream on iraqgoals.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 31, 2009)

Corax said:


> Great stream on iraqgoals.



Mine has gone "off air."


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## xes (Oct 31, 2009)

fucking fucking fucking fuck fuck


----------



## Dandred (Oct 31, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Mine has gone "off air."



sopcast 81774 is good, the video is a little behind the commentary though...

What a second goal that was, spuds went to sleep!!


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 31, 2009)

Dandred said:


> *sopcast *81774 is good, the video is a little behind the commentary though...
> 
> What a second goal that was, spuds went to sleep!!



I need to download software for this ?

Have just been looking at sopcasts but don't understand them.
My Firefox browser says it does not know how to open page


----------



## xes (Oct 31, 2009)

yeah, you need to download stuff for sopcast. 

Go to fsicrew and hit up the download section. They'll point you in the right direction. 
http://www.fsiteam.info/upload/


----------



## Corax (Oct 31, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Mine has gone "off air."



There's two streams.  Just swop between them, and for the odd minute both might be down, BBC5Live.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 31, 2009)

xes said:


> fucking fucking fucking fuck fuck



haha


----------



## xes (Oct 31, 2009)

you smell of wee and poo


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 31, 2009)

xes said:


> yeah, you need to download stuff for sopcast.
> 
> Go to fsicrew and hit up the download section. They'll point you in the right direction.
> http://www.fsiteam.info/upload/



Thanks,i'll check that out for next match.
(Need to read up/educate myself before download.)


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 31, 2009)

Corax said:


> There's two streams.  Just swop between them, and for the odd minute both might be down, BBC5Live.



Thanks have one of them back now 

This one.

http://www.iraqgoals.net/ch4.html


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 31, 2009)

1/2 an hour for the 3 goal comeback, then?

I'm sure Harry's got something up his sleeve...


----------



## xes (Oct 31, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> 1/2 an hour for the 3 goal comeback, then?
> 
> I'm sure Harry's got something up his sleeve...



I don't think there's anything he can do now. We're playing fucking shit, he could put the whole bench on and we'd still get spanked.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah, not been great today, I'm afraid.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks for the streams and advice.
Was able to watch most of the match.

Good stuff.


----------



## Corax (Oct 31, 2009)

bollocks


----------



## Voley (Oct 31, 2009)

Quite surprised by that result. I fancied Spurs to give the Arse a good game today.


----------



## Corax (Oct 31, 2009)

NVP said:


> Quite surprised by that result. I fancied Spurs to give the Arse a good game today.



We did.  Until they kept sticking it past Gomes.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 31, 2009)

Corax said:


> *We did. * Until they kept sticking it past Gomes.



You did for 40 mins.
By sitting deep playing long balls to Crouch.
Very little time on the ball for either team.

That second,which i have yet to see,knocked the stuffing out you.

By 70 mins Tottenham looked utterly broken.

It could have been 6-0.


----------



## Voley (Oct 31, 2009)

They played well at first then? I've not seen it I must admit. 3 Nil sounds like a bit of a hammering on paper. I'll have to watch on MOTD.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 31, 2009)

4 important players missing (Lennon, Modric, Defoe, Woodgate). Prob would have made some diff as we'd have played 4-4-2 instead of this unfamilair shape.


----------



## Corax (Oct 31, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> By 70 mins Tottenham looked utterly broken.
> 
> It could have been 6-0.



Broken like a *FOX!*

Another 5 minutes and it would have been 6-3 spurs.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 31, 2009)

NVP said:


> They played well at first then? I've not seen it I must admit.* 3 Nil sounds like a bit of a hammering on paper.* I'll have to watch on MOTD.



When you watch it later you will see 3-0 was a massive let off.
Eduardo and Diaby could/should have had two each.

I can't actually remember Tottenham having any really good chances.
But at nil-nil it was tense and scappy.


----------



## Corax (Oct 31, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> When you watch it later you will see 3-0 was a massive let off.



It was.  Arsenal were very lucky not to have been utterly routed.


----------



## xes (Oct 31, 2009)

NVP said:


> They played well at first then? I've not seen it I must admit. 3 Nil sounds like a bit of a hammering on paper. I'll have to watch on MOTD.



Naah, we didn't play well at all. Arsenal pissed all over us from a great height, and that sucks big fucking donkey cock.


----------



## Corax (Oct 31, 2009)

We were all over them for 90 minutes.  Almunia played out of his skin to keep them in it.  We should have had 7 by half time.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 31, 2009)

Corax said:


> We were all over them for 90 minutes.  Almunia played out of his skin to keep them in it.  We should have had 7 by half time.



Decent effort but you've forgotten to blame the ref. Surely the game hinged on a throw in that was wrongly given to Arsenal at some point.


----------



## Corax (Oct 31, 2009)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Decent effort but you've forgotten to blame the ref. Surely the game hinged on a throw in that was wrongly given to Arsenal at some point.



No, Clattenburg had a good game...

..for a *GOONER!!!!*


----------



## ska invita (Oct 31, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> 4 important players missing (Lennon, Modric, Defoe, Woodgate). Prob would have made some diff as we'd have played 4-4-2 instead of this unfamilair shape.



yes, in particular lennon and modric, who are the real playmakers for us - instead we had bentley punting it randomly up the field in the vain hope of it landing on crouch's head.

The reason we had no chances is that without lennon and modric (particularly lennon) the midfield isnt that great (jenas not really on fire at the mo either).

We'll have them at WHL when the squad is back in good health!


----------



## Diamond (Oct 31, 2009)

Jenas flatters to deceive.

A very average player.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 31, 2009)

I suppose the only good news is we've played all the top four now and we're still hanging in there.


----------



## deadringer (Oct 31, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> I suppose the only good news is we've played all the top four now and we're still hanging in there.



shame we lost 3/4 of them tho


----------



## ska invita (Nov 1, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> I suppose the only good news is we've played all the top four now and we're still hanging in there.



amazingly still fourth tonight! 

Liverpool = 

P.S. Weve drawn Man U in the carling cup!

Full quarter-final draw
Blackburn Rovers v Chelsea

Manchester United v Tottenham Hotspur

Portsmouth v Aston Villa

Manchester City v Arsenal


----------



## Corax (Nov 1, 2009)

Come on Birmingham!


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 1, 2009)

> *Robbie Keane*
> 
> "If you look at the two squads, you look at us and think we're definitely on a par with them.



http://www.thefirstpost.co.uk/55396...-spurs-chelsea-vs-bolton-man-utd-vs-blackburn





> Arsene Wenger
> 
> "It is not about opinion, it is about performance on the pitch.



Yup.

Well done in achieving the best impression of a Fat Sam side I've seen at the Grove. If it wasnt for that big Cock on your shirts I would have sworn we were playing Bolton circa 2006...

*UP THE GUNNERS!*


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 1, 2009)

surely it's time the thread title was changed to more accurately reflect reality.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 1, 2009)

Since when does reality have any bearing on what Spurs fans think/say?


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 1, 2009)

I haven't seen this before, it's  a fantastic tool:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/chalkboards/create

Try yesterday's game for starters.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Nov 1, 2009)

Maybe next year you'll be top 4 eh spuds? lol


----------



## ska invita (Nov 1, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> I haven't seen this before, it's  a fantastic tool:
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/chalkboards/create
> 
> Try yesterday's game for starters.


that is incredible - what poor sod is putting those stats together?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 1, 2009)

ska invita said:


> that is incredible - what poor sod is putting those stats together?


----------



## Discordia (Nov 1, 2009)

ska invita said:


> that is incredible - what poor sod is putting those stats together?



That would be Opta.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 1, 2009)

It's a whole industry. Clubs pay fortunes for that data, and a lot, lot more besides.


I note we don't play another 'top 4' side for 10 Prem matches. So, hopefully, time to gather ourselves with a full squad and press on.


Man Utd made 11 changes for the last round of the PissWater Cup, SAF is too arrogant not to do it again - half a chance?


----------



## chieftain (Nov 2, 2009)

arrrgghhhhhh.

How frustrating!

bloody ARSEnal and then drawing Man Utd.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 2, 2009)

http://i818.photobucket.com/albums/zz110/gooner21/Totters.jpg?t=1257105738


----------



## chieftain (Nov 2, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> http://i818.photobucket.com/albums/zz110/gooner21/Totters.jpg?t=1257105738



That is a lame production of a tired old pun...

2 out of 10, must try harder


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 2, 2009)

Indeed, welcome to the 1990s. Think I'll stick with 'teh trunk'.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 2, 2009)

To be honest, the next best comparision would be Ar'tha from Minder, but thats even older, and I doubt any of you were around then, concidering you were all born yesterday.



oh and least we forget....

*3 - 0 TO THE ARSENAL,* *3 - 0 TO THE ARSENAL,**3 - 0 TO THE ARSENAL,**3 - 0 TO THE ARSENAL.......................*


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 2, 2009)

chieftain said:


> 2 out of 10, must try harder



Much better than Spurs' defending at the weekend, then.


----------



## Corax (Nov 2, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> http://i818.photobucket.com/albums/zz110/gooner21/Totters.jpg?t=1257105738



Ooooh!  _Flashy_ photoshop skillz!!!


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 2, 2009)

Corax said:


> Ooooh!  _Flashy_ photoshop skillz!!!





At least it's taken your mind off the weekend yeah Corax....?


----------



## Corax (Nov 2, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> At least it's taken your mind off the weekend yeah Corax....?



What weekend?

We're gonna thrash you Saturday!


----------



## xes (Nov 2, 2009)

Nothing, not even the besterist photoshopperizing in the world could do that


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 2, 2009)

Corax said:


> What weekend?
> 
> We're gonna thrash you Saturday!



That's the spirit!


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 2, 2009)

Fuck me, they finally get into the top 4 and they can't calm down.

Say, you got any more of those clever photoshop images from 1980s sitcoms?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 2, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Fuck me, they finally get into the top 4 and they can't calm down.



lol

lol



I mean... lol.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 2, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Fuck me, they finally get into the top 4 and they can't calm down.
> 
> Say, you got any more of those clever photoshop images from 1980s sitcoms?



 Finally? We were top four a couple of weeks ago (keep up)

And whilst we're at it, I need to remind you that over the past 13 years we havent finished out of the top four. We've qualified for Europe for each of those thirteen years, a feat only equalled by Man U and Real Madrid.

Now remind me what you've done in the top four? Oh yes eat lasagna...


Opps....


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 2, 2009)

I'll take that as a 'no'.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 2, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> I'll take that as a 'no'.



[INSERT KISSY SMILLIE HERE]


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 2, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Say, you got any more of those clever photoshop images from 1980s sitcoms?




Oh, forgot to ask, do you want me to pull some out of the Arsenal boards?

Some are choice (let me tell you).

Your shout...


----------



## chieftain (Nov 3, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Much better than Spurs' defending at the weekend, then.



indeed, very much so!


----------



## hektik (Nov 3, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Finally? We were top four a couple of weeks ago (keep up)
> 
> And whilst we're at it, I need to remind you that over the past 13 years we havent finished out of the top four. We've qualified for Europe for each of those thirteen years, a feat only equalled by Man U and Real Madrid.
> 
> ...



as an arsenal fan, i feel there should be some solidarity between us but, not meaning to sound critical, you are really bad at the internet banter thing.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Nov 3, 2009)

What made you say that Hektik?


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 3, 2009)

hektik said:


> as an arsenal fan, i feel there should be some solidarity between us but, not meaning to sound critical, you are really bad at the internet banter thing.





porno thieving gypsy said:


> What made you say that Hektik?





Indeed why?


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 3, 2009)

hektik said:


> as an arsenal fan, i feel there should be some solidarity between us but, not meaning to sound critical, you are really bad at the internet banter thing.



Still waiting...tap, tap, tap

.....And for your information I was taking THE PISS....not doing "banter"


----------



## hektik (Nov 3, 2009)

i dunno...in a sea of irreverent posts, you seem to take it a bit more seriously. like someone makes a post about just getting in the top four, and you come over all rafa pointing out the 'facts'.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 3, 2009)

Lacking intelligence and understanding what 'banter' is might be part of the problem. Just so very tiresome.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 3, 2009)

hektik said:


> i dunno...in a sea of irreverent posts, you seem to take it a bit more seriously. like someone makes a post about just getting in the top four, and you come over all rafa pointing out the 'facts'.



One needs to put the Tiny Totts in thier place...(surly?) 
And facts (my dear) are the mechanism that defeats a Spud in any "banter" EVERYTIME. 

I will not stop (whether you like it or not).


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 3, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Lacking intelligence and understanding what 'banter' is might be part of the problem. Just so very tiresome.


Please do tell us (oh one of such high intellegence) what banter means.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 3, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Fuck me, they finally get into the top 4 and they can't calm down.



Have you met my friend irony?


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 3, 2009)

<sigh>


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## iROBOT (Nov 3, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Lacking intelligence and understanding what 'banter' is might be part of the problem. Just so very tiresome.





iROBOT said:


> Please do tell us (oh one of such high intellegence) what banter means.



Ok, so you're not going to answer with your sparkling intelligence to us lowly sub-human Gooners what "banter" means and my misuse of the word (therefore rendering me "unintelligent")

As a noun.

*banter noun
/ˈbæn.tər //-t ̬ɚ/ 
conversation which is funny and not seriou*s

As a verb

*banter verb
/ˈbæn.tər //-t ̬ɚ/ 
to talk to someone in a friendly and humorous way*_

Looks like I've used it in the right context.... now there's a surprise. A Spud who doesnt know what it's talking about.

Nothing in my posts here in any way could be construed as "not serious" or "friendly and humorous" I was taking THE PISS. And if you find it tiresome then I suggest you support Newcastle they dont have another team in their town to get in the way of their self proclaimed greatness._


----------



## hektik (Nov 3, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> One needs to put the Tiny Totts in thier place...(surly?)
> And facts (my dear) are the mechanism that defeats a Spud in any "banter" EVERYTIME.
> 
> I will not stop (whether you like it or not).



i never expected you to stop...just realise that you are pretty bad at this. to give you a metaphor, you are the emmanuel eboue of the banter world - you make promising runs, but fall over at the crucial moment. just think of this moment as the crowd booing you: learn from it and if you have to continue, at least get better at it.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 3, 2009)

hektik said:


> i never expected you to stop...just realise that you are pretty bad at this. to give you a metaphor, you are the emmanuel eboue of the banter world - you make promising runs, but fall over at the crucial moment. just think of this moment as the crowd booing you: learn from it and if you have to continue, at least get better at it.



What? Nothing I've said is an untruth. 

If the Spuds dont like a Gooner getting to them, then support another team.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 3, 2009)

I remember the shit dished out to us after the 4-4 and 5-1.

You may have forgotten, I havent.

This is payback....(as I will be ready to take "it" if the Spuds ever beat us in the league).


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Nov 3, 2009)

hektik said:


> i never expected you to stop...just realise that you are pretty bad at this. to give you a metaphor, you are the emmanuel eboue of the banter world - you make promising runs, but fall over at the crucial moment. just think of this moment as the crowd booing you: learn from it and if you have to continue, at least get better at it.



What a patronising sod.


----------



## Corax (Nov 3, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Lacking intelligence and understanding what 'banter' is might be part of the problem. Just so very tiresome.


I know!  It's a small male chicken or something.



hektik said:


> i never expected you to stop...just realise that you are pretty bad at this. to give you a metaphor, you are the emmanuel eboue of the banter world - you make promising runs, but fall over at the crucial moment. just think of this moment as the crowd booing you: learn from it and if you have to continue, at least get better at it.


My favourite sc*m fan of the day.  

You go lads!  Make like the left wing and destroy yourselves!  



iROBOT said:


> I remember the shit dished out to us after the 4-4 and 5-1.


You think that was bad?  You just wait for the NLD this weekend!  You're going _daaaaaahn!_


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 3, 2009)

> Originally Posted by London_Calling
> Lacking intelligence and understanding what 'banter' is might be part of the problem. Just so very tiresome.






Corax said:


> I know!  It's a small male chicken or something.




Erm......Should you know concidering there's a chicken on your shirts?

LOL (losers)


(it's "bantam" BTW....)


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 3, 2009)

Corax said:


> I know!  It's a small male chicken or something.


----------



## Corax (Nov 3, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Erm......Should you know concidering there's a chicken on your shirts?
> 
> LOL (losers)
> 
> ...



You've got me.  I honestly don't know if this is wonderfully deadpan or incredibly stupid.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 3, 2009)

Take a guess.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 3, 2009)

Corax said:


> You've got me.  I honestly don't know if this is wonderfully deadpan or incredibly stupid.



I just thought that the fact that you didnt know the name of a small chicken funny, considering your logo.

But I see it's you that was trying to be funny. 

Unsuccessfully mind.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 3, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Take a guess.



Instead of making them all wait and guess, why dont you just give me another example of my "unintelligence" with words.

I enjoyed it the last time you attempted it.


----------



## Corax (Nov 3, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> I just thought that the fact that you didnt know the name of a small chicken funny, considering your logo.



Fucking hell.

That really was a quite outstanding piece of idiocy then.  I'm gobsmacked, frankly.  How do you get by day to day?

I mean really, _fucking hell_.....  



iROBOT said:


> But I see it's you that was trying to be funny.
> 
> Unsuccessfully mind.



How's them grapes tastin'?  Tad bitter?


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 3, 2009)

Corax said:


> Fucking hell.
> 
> That really was a quite outstanding piece of idiocy then.  I'm gobsmacked, frankly.  How do you get by day to day?
> 
> ...



Smoke a joint, it might make your language less profane.


----------



## Corax (Nov 3, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Smoke a joint, it might make your language less profane.



Who the fuck are you, the pope?

And I would, but I've only just put one out ta.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 3, 2009)

Corax said:


> Who the fuck are you, the pope?
> 
> And I would, but I've only just put one out ta.



Your posts really should be archived for future generations. The wit is outstanding. 

I've just fired one up myself (bought from Tottenham...).


----------



## Corax (Nov 3, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Your posts really should be archived for future generations. The wit is outstanding.



Dude, you're really not in a position to be willy-waving on intellect right now...

(yeah, time for another now.  )


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 3, 2009)

Corax said:


> Dude, you're really not in a position to be willy-waving on intellect right now...
> 
> (yeah, time for another now.  )



As far as I'm concerned the only cock here is you.

Quite appropriate, don't you think?


----------



## Corax (Nov 3, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Your posts really should be archived for future generations. The wit is outstanding.





iROBOT said:


> As far as I'm concerned the only cock here is you.
> 
> Quite appropriate, don't you think?


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 3, 2009)

I never claimed to be an arbiter of intelligence as you have.

But loving your creative use of faceplam (claps)

Whilst your here, can you tell me why you didnt acknowledge my thank you to you in the Gooner thread.

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=9867629&postcount=517

I was deeply hurt by your lack of manners.

Oh, and look, you've dropped down a place since then....

It a long season fella.


----------



## Corax (Nov 3, 2009)

Because your mum on toast.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 3, 2009)

Corax said:


> Because your mum on toast.





Cruel creature....

Come on Spuds just say you played shit and we'll call it quits....


----------



## Corax (Nov 3, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Cruel creature....
> 
> Come on Spuds just say you played shit and we'll call it quits....



Okeedoke.....



Last week we played Stoke.

This week we played shit.

Next week we're playing Sunderland.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 3, 2009)

Corax said:


> Okeedoke.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my prediction? you'll play shit


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 3, 2009)

They'll play shit and still be the greatest team in England.

I'd put money on that.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 3, 2009)

In relation to Tottenham and the goons, there are very good reasons why almost all of us stay out of each others threads.

We could spend all season acting like 14-year olds and posting utter garbage in giant letters and fucking the whole thing up for both sets of supporters. Instead, things have been reasonably adult and sensible.

Please, just go away and copy what the growns ups are doing.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 3, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> In relation to Tottenham and the goons, there are very good reasons why almost all of us stay out of each others threads.
> 
> We could spend all season acting like 14-year olds and posting utter garbage in giant letters and fucking the whole thing up for both sets of supporters. Instead, things have been reasonably adult and sensible.
> 
> Please, just go away and copy what the growns ups are doing.





Some truths in that.

However  I must say your manager makes me laugh. good 'ol 'arry 


Classy...


Bye suckers.


----------



## Corax (Nov 3, 2009)

Well, that was a delight.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 3, 2009)

Corax said:


> Well, that was a delight.



I really think it's comic genius.

"no wonder he's in the fucking reserves" 

Priceless.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 3, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> In relation to Tottenham and the goons, there are very good reasons why almost all of us stay out of each others threads.
> 
> We could spend all season acting like 14-year olds and posting utter garbage in giant letters and fucking the whole thing up for both sets of supporters. Instead, things have been reasonably adult and sensible.
> 
> Please, just go away and copy what the growns ups are doing.



I just re-read this and I must say sorry for the jumbo font, it'll not happen untill the next time we beat you. 

And please feel free to do the same if the opposite happens. I doubt any Gooners going to lose any sleep over it. Jumbo txt away. 

Goodbye Spuds, till April.

May the best team win.

.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 4, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> I really think it's comic genius.
> 
> "no wonder he's in the fucking reserves"
> 
> Priceless.



That made me laugh too, isn't from his old West ham days?


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 4, 2009)

chieftain said:


> That made me laugh too, isn't from his old West ham days?



Yes it is, I think this was 2002? (read it in the comments below). Fantastic look on his face after the ball had hit him.

I'm surprised there hasnt been a sit' com' on football management....


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 4, 2009)

This is another - Arry telling old stories:


----------



## Corax (Nov 4, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> I really think it's comic genius.



Although I can understand the confusion, I was actually talking about your contributions to this thread, rather than the video.

You've repeatedly said goodbye now, so please don't feel any need to reply.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 4, 2009)

Corax said:


> Although I can understand the confusion, I was actually talking about your contributions to this thread, rather than the video.
> 
> You've repeatedly said goodbye now, so please don't feel any need to reply.



You'll deny me my third encore...



Bitch.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 5, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> This is another - Arry telling old stories:



Harry on Paulo: "I no play"


----------



## chieftain (Nov 5, 2009)

Right onwards and upwards. After the very shabby, shit performance Vs the Arse its Sunderland this weekend. Hopefully we can get back on track although old Benty will be keen to impress and might cause a few problems (shame he didn't do it more with us the twitterer!)

COYS

Good news, Modders in back in training: http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/nov/04/luka-modrid-aaron-lennon-tottenham-hotspur?


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 5, 2009)

How many of our former players have they got now . . . Bent, is Tainio still there? the little, fat  Irish fellar, Steeeeeed! They'll want to impress.

At least Defoe is back and Bentley will want to try. In theory. Robbie Keane hasn't quite found himself yet, has he?

As I mentioned above, we don't have a game against a 'top 4' side for 10 Prem matches now; time for a run.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 5, 2009)

Woody might well be back as well. Defoe and Woody will make a difference.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 7, 2009)

radio link:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/local/london/hi/front_page/newsid_8273000/8273092.stm

anyone got a working tv link?


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 7, 2009)

Back where we belong in the top 4: natural order restored.

Let them eat cack.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 7, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Back where we belong in the top 4: natural order restored.
> 
> Let them eat cack.


i think you'll find the natural order is restored when spurs sink to their traditional spot as mid-table mediocrities.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 7, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> i think you'll find the natural order is restored when spurs sink to their traditional spot as mid-table mediocrities.



Smug twat.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 7, 2009)

Well done Spurs, rode our luck and still came away winners in a difficult fixture.

COYS


----------



## Corax (Nov 7, 2009)

Well, we played like shite and still won 2-0.

Could be worse really.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 7, 2009)

yep, fwiw I thought it was pretty much the inverse of the Stoke game.


----------



## big eejit (Nov 8, 2009)

I liked Steve Bruce reaction on MOTD. "At this level if you don;t score you don't win." 

You don;t say.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 8, 2009)

he doesn't have a broken nose for nothing.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 8, 2009)

big eejit said:


> I liked Steve Bruce reaction on MOTD. "At this level if you don;t score you don't win."
> 
> You don;t say.



What a genius, no wonder he's the manager of sunderland.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 8, 2009)

I see THudd's in the England squad. 

I feel for Ledley; so much ability yet panto horses like Richardson out sprint him now because he can't train. What can you do . . .  Out of contract this summer. Ugly business.


----------



## Corax (Nov 9, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> I see THudd's in the England squad.
> 
> I feel for Ledley; so much ability yet panto horses like Richardson out sprint him now because he can't train. What can you do . . .  Out of contract this summer. Ugly business.



He'll go to the scum on a free and his knee will miraculously recover.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2009)

Corax said:


> He'll go to the scum on a free and his knee will miraculously recover.


you think he'll go to rangers?


----------



## chieftain (Nov 11, 2009)

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/football/premier_league/tottenham/article6912323.ece?

Bye bye Pav you lazy sod!


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 11, 2009)

The deal's half done anyway isn't it? I thought he was going back to Moscow in Jan with Levy taking the inevitable couple of mill profit.

And with that in the bin Arry flies off to Rio for this defensive midfielder. Let's hope Levy doesn't give Arry the pound notes to take with him.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 12, 2009)

Carlo Cudicini rushed to hospital with "potentially life-changing injuries" in a motorbike accident in east London

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/8357262.stm


----------



## mattie (Nov 12, 2009)

Ouch.  Good luck to him, hope it's not as bad as feared.


As an aside, he's 36?


----------



## chieftain (Nov 12, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> Carlo Cudicini rushed to hospital with "potentially life-changing injuries" in a motorbike accident in east London
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/8357262.stm



Just seen this on the beeb, good luck Carlo

Always thought he was a top keeper for Chavski


----------



## Corax (Nov 12, 2009)

Get well soon Carlo.

Gomes should play wearing ice-hockey goalie kit until he's better...


----------



## kained&able (Nov 12, 2009)

He definitely should.

I'm hoping the legend that is jimmy walker never has to sully his legacy by wearing a spurs shirt for the first team.

Poor carlo.


dave


----------



## Corax (Nov 12, 2009)

chieftain said:


> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/football/premier_league/tottenham/article6912323.ece?
> 
> Bye bye Pav you lazy sod!



And if Pav goes, how many strikers do we have left?  

Oh yeah, 4.  That'll do.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 12, 2009)

kained&able said:


> I'm hoping the legend that is jimmy walker never has to sully his legacy by wearing a spurs shirt for the first team.
> 
> dave



It is late him to "step up a level" but he does deserve it.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm fine with him getting one final pay day, but would prefer him to be watching Walsall play every saturday rather then play for you lot.

I may allow him to sit on the bench, maybe.


dave


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 12, 2009)

Should footballers be allowed motorbikes?


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 12, 2009)

It's a curious one. They obviously don't ski, parachute, do a lap around Silverstone, etc, as there will be terms in their contract about exposing themselves to danger. Maybe he negotiated a special clause,  maybe it's considered just the other side of the endangerment line . . .  Thanks for popping by, Maurice.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 12, 2009)

chieftain said:


> Just seen this on the beeb, good luck Carlo
> 
> Always thought he was a top keeper for Chavski


Coulda walked into  any other Prem club but ob perfered playing 2nd fiddle to Cech and picking up a handsome wage no doubt.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 12, 2009)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...Cudicini-rushed-hospital-motorbike-smash.html
Fuckin hell


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 13, 2009)

I can't see how no-one at Spurs or Harry would know he went to training on a bike, if he was going to training on a bike? You'd have thought the combination of bike, leathers and helmet might be a clue? Unless he hid it in a bush and pretended he'd walked to Chigwell..


----------



## chieftain (Nov 13, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> I can't see how no-one at Spurs or Harry would know he went to training on a bike, if he was going to training on a bike? You'd have thought the combination of bike, leathers and helmet might be a clue? Unless he hid it in a bush and pretended he'd walked to Chigwell..



Transformers, nuff said


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 13, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised if he parked the bike a mile from the training ground and got in a car.


----------



## Utopia (Nov 17, 2009)

For Carlo.....  http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Nl1/Newsroom/DG_175404


----------



## chieftain (Nov 17, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/t/tottenham_hotspur/8358853.stm

fingers crossed


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 21, 2009)

Arry on Carlo Cudicini:


> "I think he will be out for the rest of the season," said boss Harry Redknapp.
> 
> "I've never thought about letting a player ride a bike. I didn't even know he had one. *We don't let them do it.* I'm sure he won't be riding it again."


Going to cost Cudicini  a £mil or more, I imagine.



Lennon back tomorrow, still no Modric yet.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 21, 2009)

Well that's interesting; I think for the first time since the season settled down, we're 4th entirely on merit - only h/t at Anfield though


----------



## deadringer (Nov 21, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Well that's interesting; I think for the first time since the season settled down, we're 4th entirely on merit - only h/t at Anfield though



good result for us...


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 21, 2009)

Indeed, and it turned out to be  a delightful day!

Lets hope we don't blow it tomorrow


----------



## Corax (Nov 22, 2009)

Anyone fancying a bit of Spurs char during the match, SC's channel is always lively.



> #sc at irc.geekshed.net.
> 
> For those of you using Firefox, download and install the ChatZilla plugin. Access ChatZilla by clicking Tools and then ChatZilla. Type /server irc.geekshed.net and press return. Join our room by typing /j #sc



Also usually a good source for streams.


----------



## xes (Nov 22, 2009)

this is turning into a fucking good game 

4-1 
COYS


----------



## pinkmonkey (Nov 22, 2009)

I just heard the cheer - our boat is moored on Tottenham marshes, if it's a good game, we know about it!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

5-1!


----------



## xes (Nov 22, 2009)

6-1 now 

I hope the noise isn't disturbing you too much! 

4 for Defoe


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

i hope n'zogbia's enjoying his move to wigan right now


----------



## Epico (Nov 22, 2009)

8-1


----------



## xes (Nov 22, 2009)

8-1


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

wtf!!!!!!!!must watch motd later


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 22, 2009)

Another eight and we go above the goons on goal difference.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

boy did sky choose the wrong game today


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 22, 2009)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Another eight and we go above the goons on goal difference.


I'd like to see the Goons have all eight scored by Englishmen.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

9-1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

jesus christ!!!

YOU SPURS!  

should've put defoe back in my fantasy league team


----------



## xes (Nov 22, 2009)

9


----------



## Epico (Nov 22, 2009)

9-1 now! Jesus.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

trippylondoner said:


> 9-1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



we want 10, we want 10!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

can they get 10?

nope full time lol


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 22, 2009)

.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

trippylondoner said:


> can they get 10?
> 
> Nope full time lol



disappointing


----------



## kained&able (Nov 22, 2009)

is 9-1 thje biggest premiership win ever?

I seem to remember man united putting 8 past norwich once but nothing higher. 


dave


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

kained&able said:


> is 9-1 thje biggest premiership win ever?
> 
> I seem to remember man united putting 8 past norwich once but nothing higher.
> 
> ...



No, 9-0 is.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 22, 2009)

man united or liverpool vs barnsly??


dave


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

kained&able said:


> man united or liverpool vs barnsly??
> 
> 
> dave



Man utd.


----------



## big eejit (Nov 22, 2009)

Fuck me. Whoever has Defoe is top of the fantasy footy league tomorrow.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 22, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Man utd.



Knew it was someone in red!


----------



## Discordia (Nov 22, 2009)

Holy shit.

How do you beat Chelsea (convincingly) and have 9 put past you? Incredible.


----------



## heinous seamus (Nov 22, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Man utd.



vs Ipswich


----------



## jcsd (Nov 22, 2009)

This win is moreimpressive though, Ipswich at that time were the worst team in the Premiership at the time


----------



## Flashman (Nov 22, 2009)

Wtf happened here then??


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 22, 2009)

Apart from the natural order slowly being restored, I suspect Defoe and Lennon are quite keen to go to the World Cup


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 22, 2009)

You guys are looking like real top 3 challengers. But, Villa will still hammer you next weekend.

4th place is rightfully ours


----------



## holteman (Nov 22, 2009)

Stanley Edwards said:


> You guys are looking like real top 3 challengers. But, Villa will still hammer you next weekend.
> 
> 4th place is rightfully ours



nice big win.... lots of confidence... then next week the villa spank you.....sounds about right


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2009)

it's all downhill from this result for spurs this season


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Nov 22, 2009)

Defoe, Crouch and Lennon simply have to go to the World Cup!  Looking forward to MOTD @ 10:30


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 22, 2009)

It's almost always a good game against the Vanillas. You have to think there might be the odd goal . . .


----------



## mattie (Nov 22, 2009)

I am so watching Match of the Day tonight.


----------



## aylee (Nov 22, 2009)

9-1.


----------



## Corax (Nov 22, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> No, 9-0 is.


Which it was, except the referee was a twat.  The FA need to seriously sort their act out.  That was fucking volleyball.  



big eejit said:


> Fuck me. Whoever has Defoe is top of the fantasy footy league tomorrow.


And I have him as captain, so double points.  



Stanley Edwards said:


> You guys are looking like real top 3 challengers. But, Villa will still hammer you next weekend.
> 
> 4th place is rightfully ours


You just keep on telling yourself that.


----------



## stavros (Nov 22, 2009)

It's the third time that a player's got five since they changed the name to the Premiership in 1992, Andy Cole doing it first and, predictably, Alan Shearer next. However, I think the league record is still seven by Ted Drake for the 1930s Arsenal team.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 22, 2009)

http://www.wiganlatics.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10429~1881163,00.html


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 22, 2009)

Defoe got all five with the right foot, four of them from the right-side channel - if you're a Prem defender and you don't know Defoe's game . . . defending was as bad as I can recall in this league.

Nonetheless, the service was coming in from all directions, at pace and accurately. Superb closing down and hustling for 2/3 of the game, pinging the ball around . .  . ideal mental boost for the tricky period ahead. Next four:

Villa away
Everton - away
Wolves - home
Man Citeh - home

(plus Man Utd away in the League Cup)


If we're still 4th after that lot, I might start to believe it's possible.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 22, 2009)

Shockingly enough kirkland had a blinder!

Edman should probably retire after that though, possibly the worst defending i have ever seen, and i have seen titus bramble play in some stinkers.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 22, 2009)

Funny thing was Edman didn't even get close enough to get booked, and the left back almost always gets booked against Lennon.

Titus Shambles . . . goodness me. Proper Newcastle form there.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 22, 2009)

I was going to right something meaningful but have decided to just call edman shit. I could write a good 1000 words on how shit he was and can't be arsed.

I just hope every young full back in the country is shown a video of his performance to show them how to not defend ever.



dave


----------



## ska invita (Nov 23, 2009)

What a great weekend - apart from our result the Liverpool Man City draw and Arsenal losing to Sunderland really help us out on the table.

Talking Arsenal, any Arsenal fans reading this thread, last time we played we had no Modric, Defoe or Lennon - next time we'll haveya!

-Oh, and Edman may not have done well, but no one can hold Lennon down!


----------



## chieftain (Nov 23, 2009)

9- 1

Wonderful, brilliant, fantastic and superb. Can't stop smiling about that...

The whole team played a blinder.

Congratulations Defoe on your 5

COYS


----------



## El Sueno (Nov 23, 2009)

xes said:


> this is turning into a fucking good game
> 
> 4-1
> COYS



understatement of the season 
what a fucking showreel on motd2!


----------



## chieftain (Nov 23, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> it's all downhill from this result for spurs this season



If you haven't got anything nice to say...


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 23, 2009)

chieftain said:


> If you haven't got anything nice to say...



or useful...


----------



## xes (Nov 23, 2009)

And the spurs go marching on  

Same goal difference as ManU. Same oints as the scum (they have 1 game in hand, but if they keep throwing games away to teams like Sunderland, who knows!!) 

Bring it, the fuck, ON!


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 23, 2009)

Whens the DVD comming out then?


----------



## Corax (Nov 23, 2009)

There's been a noticable absence of spanners (or what ever Wet Ham call themselves) on this thread of late...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 23, 2009)

I have to say, 9-1 is a fucking impressive result.  Not much I can say about that.


----------



## mattie (Nov 23, 2009)

Corax said:


> There's been a noticable absence of spanners (or what ever Wet Ham call themselves) on this thread of late...



Erm, no there hasn't.

You spuds fans really are in a world of your own.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 23, 2009)

mattie said:


> You spuds fans really are in a world of your own.



yes, and it's a world FULL OF GOALS!


----------



## mattie (Nov 23, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> yes, and it's a world FULL OF GOALS!



In one game Defoe's got more goals than Mickie Owen for the season.  Not a bad time to be doing that.


----------



## Corax (Nov 23, 2009)

mattie said:


> Erm, no there hasn't.
> 
> You spuds fans really are in a world of your own.



Well, let's just say that London's finest championship-bound fans have been a bit less vocal and WUMmy then....


----------



## Corax (Nov 23, 2009)

AAaaaahahahahahahahahahaaaaa!


----------



## kained&able (Nov 23, 2009)

Corax said:


> There's been a noticable absence of spanners (or what ever Wet Ham call themselves) on this thread of late...



what u on about i've been posting on here,


----------



## Corax (Nov 23, 2009)

kained&able said:


> what u on about i've been posting on here,



Not in _quite_ the same tone as we've become used to though eh?


----------



## mattie (Nov 23, 2009)

Don't worry, we're storing it all up.

What's WUMmy btw?


----------



## Corax (Nov 23, 2009)

mattie said:


> Don't worry, we're storing it all up.
> 
> What's WUMmy btw?



WUM = Wind Up Merchant.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 23, 2009)

Yep, we don't like wind up merchants. Thanks.


----------



## Megaton (Nov 23, 2009)

9-1 was a very impressive result but hearing some of the Spuds fans on another forum, they sound as deluded as the geordies!

We'll see what happens this Saturday, your complacency could work in our favour!


----------



## mattie (Nov 23, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Yep, we don't like wind up merchants. Thanks.



Who does?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 23, 2009)

Megaton said:


> 9-1 was a very impressive result but hearing some of the Spuds fans on another forum, they sound as deluded as the geordies!
> 
> We'll see what happens this Saturday, your complacency could work in our favour!



Yeah, I remember newcastle beating Sheffield Wednesday 8-0


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 23, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Yeah, I remember newcastle beating Sheffield Wednesday 8-0



funnily enough, me too. amazing day.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 23, 2009)

mattie said:


> Who does?


tbh, I was being ironic. Just doesn't work too wel in this medium.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 23, 2009)

So London Calling, how did your team (Middlesbrough) get on at the weekend?


----------



## Corax (Nov 23, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Yeah, I remember newcastle beating Sheffield Wednesday 8-0



Who?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2009)

chieftain said:


> If you haven't got anything nice to say...


you're right. i don't. but you'll see i'm right when spurs are mid-table mediocrities like they are every year.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 23, 2009)

Corax said:


> Who?


----------



## Corax (Nov 23, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


>



Berbatov played for Dunfermline?


----------



## ericjarvis (Nov 23, 2009)

One final thought.

Is this the first time anything that Paul Scharner has done has led to comparisons with Thierry Henry?


----------



## Corax (Nov 23, 2009)

ericjarvis said:


> One final thought.
> 
> Is this the first time anything that Paul Scharner has done has led to comparisons with Thierry Henry?



No, they showered together once.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 24, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> you're right. i don't. but you'll see i'm right when spurs are mid-table mediocrities like they are every year.



"Next please"


----------



## tommers (Nov 24, 2009)

Well done Spurs.  I fucking hate wigan.  


http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/sport/sport-headlines/wigan-chairman-installs-shark-tank-200911232248/


----------



## tommers (Nov 24, 2009)

> Harry Redknapp, was busy hailing him the "best finisher" in the English game, the forward's captain for the day, Jonathan Woodgate, was going a step further.
> 
> "I think he's the sharpest striker not only in the Premier League but probably in the world,"


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 24, 2009)

He is pretty fierce right now, but in the world?


----------



## tommers (Nov 24, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> He is pretty fierce right now, but in the world?



it didn't take long for spurs to start being all spurs about it.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_prem/7381794.stm

Alves is the greatest striker in the world.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 24, 2009)

Woodgate, bless him, is not known for being the sharpest tool in the box...

Jonathan Woodgate - "Leeds is a great club and it's been my home for years, even though I live in Middlesborough"


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 24, 2009)

tommers said:


> it didn't take long for spurs to start being all spurs about it.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_prem/7381794.stm
> 
> Alves is the greatest striker in the world.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 24, 2009)

Can I just say, Spuds, that much as I do like the mutual ribbing, it would be nice to see a club break the Big four Monopoly, and if it has to be you lot then fair enough.


----------



## tommers (Nov 24, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Can I just say, Spuds, that much as I do like the mutual ribbing, it would be nice to see a club break the Big four Monopoly, and if it has to be you lot then fair enough.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 24, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Can I just say, Spuds, that much as I do like the mutual ribbing, it would be nice to see a club break the Big four Monopoly, and if it has to be you lot then fair enough.



No you fucking can't!


----------



## tommers (Nov 24, 2009)

kained&able said:


> No you fucking can't!



I know Dave.  We can't take him anywhere.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 24, 2009)

tommers said:


> Well done Spurs.  I fucking hate wigan.
> 
> 
> http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/sport/sport-headlines/wigan-chairman-installs-shark-tank-200911232248/





> "If it had been Man United or Chelsea then I'd have probably gone for a tank full of electric eels - a nasty shock, but nothing fatal. But I'm afraid losing 9-1 to Spurs means that someone has to die."


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 24, 2009)

You wouldn't want really Woody  on your pub quiz team would you.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 24, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> You wouldn't want really Woody on your pub quiz team would you.



Or in the Indian afterwards....


----------



## chieftain (Nov 24, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> You wouldn't want really Woody  on your pub quiz team would you.



You want Carrick on your pub team, well for drinking competitions anyhow!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 24, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Can I just say, Spuds, that much as I do like the mutual ribbing, it would be nice to see a club break the Big four Monopoly, and if it has to be you lot then fair enough.



I said that to my oldest mate (a spud) the other night.  It was grudging, but if the choice is between Citeh and the spuddy boys it's got to be you guys.  

Viller would be alright if they weren't so utterly bland.  Even O'Neill never does anything interesting anymore.  

Spuds are therefore the obvious choice.  After all, their manager and top striker are our offcuts


----------



## mattie (Nov 24, 2009)

Just for balance, I hope you get relegated.  And not just for company.

There, I said it.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 24, 2009)

This is all very previous. Liverpool are only 5 points adrift, two-thirds of the season remains and we've got three tricky fixtures coming up. Nah, not interested until the Spring.

It is, though, mildly interesting to muse, from this point in the season, which  is more likely; Tottenham in the Champions League or Wet Sham in the Championship . . . both would be nice!


----------



## Corax (Nov 24, 2009)

4th would be nice.

But then again 1st, 2nd or 3rd would be better.

Equally, 5th would be better than 6th, which would be better than 7th, and so on.

At this stage of the season, fuck knows where we'll end up.  If we knew that, the season would finish at Christmas.


So bollocks to all the debate around 'top 4' - Spurs are improving.  We're a much better side than we were last season.  As long as we keep progressing, I'll be happy.  The time to worry is when you "do a West Ham" and see your team going backwards.  The time to panic is when you "do a Newcastle" and have to travel to Scunthorpe.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 24, 2009)

Don't mention Newcastle, for some reason it makes Smoggie Calling go beserk.


----------



## Discordia (Nov 24, 2009)

Spurs' problem (and the problem of all hopefuls, really) is even if they get into the top 4, their squad is filled with those type of players who are too good for a mid-table side, and not good enough for top 4. They'd have to replace almost the entire team. Keane, Crouch, Defoe, Lennon etc are never going to be good enough for the first team of a top 4 side.


----------



## Corax (Nov 24, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Spurs' problem (and the problem of all hopefuls, really) is even if they get into the top 4, their squad is filled with those type of players who are too good for a mid-table side, and not good enough for top 4. They'd have to replace almost the entire team. Keane, Crouch, Defoe, Lennon etc are never going to be good enough for the first team of a top 4 side.



Logic fail


----------



## Discordia (Nov 24, 2009)

At least you have one good player  Something to build on!

Until you sell him to United anyway.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 24, 2009)

I know what he means but those are poor examples! Lennon would walk into most top 4 teams.

The problem is having to replace all the jenas and assou-ekotoes of the squad to be able to challenge for the top 4 consistently.

dave


----------



## Corax (Nov 24, 2009)

Discordia said:


> At least you have one good player  Something to build on!
> 
> Until you sell him to United anyway.



Utd have never shown any interest in Dorian Dervitte.


----------



## Discordia (Nov 24, 2009)

kained&able said:


> I know what he means but those are poor examples! Lennon would walk into most top 4 teams.
> 
> The problem is having to replace all the jenas and assou-ekotoes of the squad to be able to challenge for the top 4 consistently.
> 
> dave



Well obviously those guys would have to go too, but do you really think the mentioned names can hold their own against Inter/Lyon/Barca etc? They get spanked by their domestic rivals, they'd get schooled in Europe.

Lennon is good enough, yes. He's nowhere near consistent enough, though.

What's wrong with the logic Corax? If you mean "how can they get into the top 4 without being good enough for the top 4" the answer there is that they require someone to fall out of it. Liverpool, in this case.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 24, 2009)

i'd mcuh perfer lennon in my team then valencia or nani.

His consistency has got a lot better recently as well don't think he has had a bad game since march.

I do get your point and agree with it to a certain extent, but spurs wouldn't be challenging(qualifying) in the champions league(ever) straight away(I SAID EVER) they would be in the uefa cup after a few games the first couple of seasons. Then they get to sign the genuinely world class players.


dave


----------



## Corax (Nov 24, 2009)

Discordia said:


> *What's wrong with the logic Corax?* If you mean "how can they get into the top 4 without being good enough for the top 4" the answer there is that they require someone to fall out of it. Liverpool, in this case.





Discordia said:


> <snip> *even if they get into the top 4*, their squad is filled with those type of players who are <snip> *not good enough for top 4*. <snip> Keane, Crouch, Defoe, Lennon etc are *never going to be good enough for the first team of a top 4 side*.



Er...... um... 

Oh, just forget it FFS.


----------



## Discordia (Nov 24, 2009)

Corax said:


> Er...... um...
> 
> Oh, just forget it FFS.



Right, so your issue was the one I guessed and addressed. Liverpool are stumbling, giving a not-that-good team (spurs, city, whoever) a chance to take their place. Whoever gets in will get torn to shreds in the CL proper. If they get past qualifying, anyway.

If this happens, the result will be one of: Liverpool takes it back, the new team spends a fortune on better players, or England loses the 4th CL place.

@kained: Who said Valencia and Nani are top 4 material either?


----------



## Corax (Nov 24, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Right, so your issue was the one I guessed and addressed.



No...

What you said, is that even if we finish top 4, our problem is that our players aren't good enough for a top 4 team.

That's a contradiction.  Do you see?


Next week, we'll start you on joined up handwriting.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 24, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Spurs' problem (and the problem of all hopefuls, really) is even if they get into the top 4, their squad is filled with those type of players who are too good for a mid-table side, and not good enough for top 4. They'd have to replace almost the entire team. Keane, Crouch, Defoe, Lennon etc are never going to be good enough for the first team of a top 4 side.


I don't really understand this. If you finish 4th in the Prem, you are by definition in the top  10-12 clubs in Europe. If you couple that with the very best you could hope for in a first season in the CL - whcih is, imo, a place in the Group stage - then it's  perfectly plausible.

The issue - as we know from recent seasons - is the more competitions you're involved in, the more your Prem form can suffer,  unless you have the insane quality (and pockets) of Man Utd or Chelsea. But that's an issue for the season after we qualify - if we qualify - and it's something Levy is very aware of through the past four years of UEFA.


----------



## Discordia (Nov 24, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> I don't really understand this. If you finish 4th in the Prem, you are by definition in the top  10-12 clubs in Europe.


If the league was a nice constant slide in quality from 1st-20th, this would be correct. Of course, for financial reasons, there is in fact a rather large dropoff after 4th. You can still get in, with one of the big boys having a horror season, but it doesn't suddenly bridge that gap. Only time, experience, and huge bags of cash do that.

This is, incidentally, the downside of all the English success in the CL in recent years. It means none of the other teams have any experience at it, and have only been getting further away from the teams that do.


> If you couple that with the very best you could hope for in a first season in the CL - whcih is, imo, a place in the Group stage - then it's  perfectly plausible.
> 
> The issue - as we know from recent seasons - is the more competitions you're involved in, the more your Prem form can suffer,  unless you have the insane quality (and pockets) of Man Utd or Chelsea. But that's an issue for the season after we qualify - if we qualify - and it's something Levy is very aware of through the past four years of UEFA.



An almost impossible issue, TBH. You have to both buy quality and prevent the other players leaving. Will Keane, Defoe, Crouch, Jenas, Huddlestone, Assou-Ekotto, whoever, accept being a squad player? They don't have the quality to be first choice in the CL, so it's that or they leave. If they leave you have to replace them.

Course, if Liverpool totally meltdown as they seem to be attempting, that buys you some time. Being in London helps a lot too. Must be rough convincing players to move to Manchester (with no guarantee of success).


----------



## ska invita (Nov 27, 2009)

Tottenham 2 - Aston Villa 1
Chelsea 1 - Arsenal 0
Tottenham move into third place


----------



## kained&able (Nov 27, 2009)

Discordia said:


> @kained: Who said Valencia and Nani are top 4 material either?



Considering man united regularly finish i the top 4 and those are your starting players. YOU!


dave


----------



## Corax (Nov 27, 2009)

_*Discordia joins THINK! in the room with soft surfaces*_


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 27, 2009)

ska invita - where do you get that photo of Maurice Picarda?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 27, 2009)

Hahahahahaha


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 28, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> ska invita - where do you get that photo of Maurice Picarda?


 
I share this concern. I was young, curse you all, and I needed the money.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 28, 2009)

Maurice Picarda: The bohemian years


If we follow through from last week*  and Man Utd suffer a freak result at Pompey  . . . I don't think I'll sleep.


* figuratively speaking


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 28, 2009)

Gomes

Corluka, Dawson, Bassong, Assou-Ekotto

Lennon, Huddlestone, Palacios, Kranjcar

Defoe, Crouch


Subs: Alnwick, Hutton, Bale, Bentley, Jenas, Keane, Rose - still no Modric, Ledley injured, spot the striker not even on the bench


----------



## deadringer (Nov 28, 2009)

anyone got a live stream?


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 28, 2009)

http://www.iraqgoals.net/ch5.html

or

http://www.iraqgoals.net/3799-aston-villa-vs-tottenham-hotspur-.html

Keep refreshing if the stream freezes


----------



## deadringer (Nov 28, 2009)

http://zulu.mk/live/sitel

found this which seems to be a bit better


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 28, 2009)

play up villa


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 28, 2009)

You clueless idiot.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 28, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> You clueless idiot.


you deluded fuckwit


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 28, 2009)

play up pickman's


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 28, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> http://www.iraqgoals.net/ch5.html
> 
> or
> 
> ...





deadringer said:


> http://zulu.mk/live/sitel
> 
> found this which seems to be a bit better



It's forbidden.....

Try the second link, download Veetle, been very steady for me....


----------



## IC3D (Nov 28, 2009)

http://hqsportz.net/chan1.html this working unlike Spurs, Kranjcar is having a go I guess


----------



## deadringer (Nov 28, 2009)

IC3D said:


> http://hqsportz.net/chan1.html this working unlike Spurs, Kranjcar is having a go I guess



nice link


----------



## Corax (Nov 28, 2009)

Arse.


----------



## deadringer (Nov 28, 2009)

played really well 2nd half


----------



## Corax (Nov 28, 2009)

deadringer said:


> played really well 2nd half



zactly.

2 points lost.  bum.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 28, 2009)

Arry completely outplayed O'Neill in the second half: Man vs Boy. 

Perhaps they'll be disappointed with one point (at home) more than we will - but only just.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 28, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing Dawsons goal on MOTD. Shame not to nick it but a points ok. COYS


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 28, 2009)

17 shots on target apparently - they had 4.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 28, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> play up villa



Play up Chelsea, here's to horse placenta and www.topspurs.com/newsnow/thfccol27a1109.htm


----------



## chieftain (Nov 28, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> 17 shots on target apparently - they had 4.



Strangely though they had fractionallly more possession?


----------



## nursey (Nov 29, 2009)

All going very nicely. Finding it a bit unusual to be called glory seekin when I'm used to mid table dissing. Nicely but still building of the character.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 29, 2009)

nursey said:


> All going very nicely. Finding it a bit unusual to be called glory seekin when I'm used to mid table dissing. Nicely but still building of the character.



Maybe you should support your local team. Devons a long way from North London.


----------



## Corax (Nov 29, 2009)

A selection of quotes from Villatalk (which I've nicked from someone else on SC)



> think today we saw the 4th best team in the league and i'm afraid its not us.





> I think Spurs will finish 3rd. They look better than Arsenal. Have that fighting spirit that Arsenal lacks.





> We can't seem to pass the ball where as Spurs taught us a lesson in moving the ball around.





> Totally outclassed by a very good Spurs side who are miles ahead of us when it comes to attacking football.





> I thought we were supposed to be on the same level as spurs? On that showing we're several leagues below.





> I can't believe i have actually sat through and watched that rubbish from start to finish, completley outplayed from start to finish.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 29, 2009)

Only third then after the weekends fixtures conclude . . .


Seems like only last week the goal diff vs. the Goons was -16. Oh, it was.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 30, 2009)

ska invita said:


> (predction)
> Tottenham 2 - Aston Villa 1
> Chelsea 1 - Arsenal 0
> Tottenham move into third place



Should have been 2-1, and at least 3rd place is ours for now. Villa have one hell of a keeper Friedel. Also nice to see a good performance from Kranjcar.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 30, 2009)

Indeed, Kranjcar seems a hell of a deal for £2.5 mill.

Is it me or has 'arry looked unusually relaxed and smiley this past 2-3 weeks? 

Easy draw in the FA Cup (Peterborough), Man Utd away in the League Cup on Tuesday and Everton away on Sunday - so, so want 3 points at Goodison. Modric, where the fuck are you?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 30, 2009)

Good old 'Arry!! Gawd bless 'im!

We're missing your informative Boro updates on the Newcastle thread, London Calling. I do wonder why they stopped. Now there's a mystery.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 1, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Indeed, Kranjcar seems a hell of a deal for £2.5 mill.



Indeed he does, top stuff from him so far, hopefully much more to come. proper lovely touch.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 1, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Maybe you should support your local team. Devons a long way from North London.



NOT A CALL OUT: Are you from South/North London/Finsbury park then fella?


----------



## Corax (Dec 1, 2009)

chieftain said:


> NOT A CALL OUT: Are you from South/North London/Finsbury park then fella?



You mean Woolwich.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 1, 2009)

chieftain said:


> NOT A CALL OUT: Are you from South/North London/Finsbury park then fella?



Hackney/Wood Green/Kings Cross. 

My cousin who got me into the Arsenal lived on Avenell Road.

What about you ducky? (that included you Corax)


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh, I have lived in Finsbury Park (long time ago).

I try my best not to leave North London (Gods own)


----------



## Corax (Dec 1, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Hackney/Wood Green/Kings Cross.
> 
> My cousin who got me into the Arsenal lived on Avenell Road.
> 
> What about you ducky? (that included you Corax)



Quack. Lived in Greenwich, so the wrong side of the river but only just.  It was more down to my older brother being a Spurs fan and handing down kits, flags etc.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 1, 2009)

Corax said:


> *Quack*. Lived in Greenwich, so the wrong side of the river but only just.  It was more down to my older brother being a Spurs fan and handing down kits, flags etc.



And where was your brother from?

And there's no "just" south you either is or you aint


----------



## Corax (Dec 1, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> And where was your brother from?



My dad was in the navy, so none of us are exactly 'from' anywhere.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 1, 2009)

Corax said:


> My dad was in the navy, so none of us are exactly 'from' anywhere.



Where was your father born?


----------



## Corax (Dec 1, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Where was your father born?



WTF?  I don't even know.  

I can trace my lineage back to the Northumberland family if that's any help.

this may be a lie


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 1, 2009)

Corax said:


> WTF?  I don't even know.
> 
> I can trace my lineage back to the Northumberland family if that's any help.
> 
> this may be a lie



you dont know where your father was born, bizzare (funny thing to lie about)

Not having a go, btw, just interested why a south Londoner would support a North London team. 

But older brothers and all that, I can understand.


----------



## Corax (Dec 1, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> you dont know where your father was born, bizzare (funny thing to lie about)


Yes, it would be.  But I don't know.  His dad's Scottish, so maybe up there.  They lived in the SW during his schooldays, so maybe there.  Maybe they lived somewhere else at the time he was born, I dunno.



iROBOT said:


> Not having a go, btw, just interested why a south Londoner would support a North London team.
> 
> But older brothers and all that, I can understand.


And I think my older brother got Spurs hand-me-downs from our cousin.  I have absolutely fuck all idea where he was born or grew up.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 1, 2009)

Corax said:


> Yes, it would be.  But I don't know.  His dad's Scottish, so maybe up there.  They lived in the SW during his schooldays, so maybe there.  Maybe they lived somewhere else at the time he was born, I dunno.
> 
> 
> And I think my older brother got Spurs hand-me-downs from our cousin.  I have absolutely fuck all idea where he was born or grew up.



Wow, not knowing where your brother and father were born is not something I've ever come across* 

The disjointed society in action, I blame Thatcher (as I do most things).



*(unless they were abandoned, which if you were then my commiseration's)


----------



## Corax (Dec 1, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Wow, not knowing where your brother and father were born is not something I've ever come across*
> 
> The disjointed society in action, I blame Thatcher (as I do most things).



Gee, your family conversations must have been _dull_.

_"I was born in Staines.
"Really?  I wasn't.
"Where we you born then?
"Leeds.
"Do you know where Mum was born?
"No.  Let's ask her.
"Mum, where were you born?
"Dagenham.
"Oh.  I wasn't.  I was born in Staines.
"I know you dipshit, I was there.
"Oh yeah._


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 1, 2009)

Corax said:


> Gee, your family conversations must have been _dull_.
> 
> _"I was born in Staines.
> "Really?  I wasn't.
> ...



My family is VERY important to me and knowing about my father and mothers childhoods is also important. It's what makes us. 

Nothing dull about it. So you've never asked your Dad where he was born?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 1, 2009)

What part of hackney iz you connectid too, irobot?

I iz from Clapton Pond...


----------



## Corax (Dec 1, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> My family is VERY important to me and knowing about my father and mothers childhoods is also important. It's what makes us.
> 
> Nothing dull about it. So you've never asked your Dad where he was born?



No that I can recall, no.  It's utterly irrelevant, and dull.  We usually had better things to talk about tbh.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 1, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> What part of hackney iz you connectid too, irobot?
> 
> I iz from Clapton Pond...



Slap bang on Kingsland Road (near the market, flat above a shop). Also lived on St Anns Road. Still had family there and would visit often, untill they all moved out.

Moved to Wood Green at about 6 and went to secondary school in Crouch End. I'm now renting temporary in Kings Cross and looking to buy there.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 1, 2009)

Corax said:


> No that I can recall, no.  It's utterly irrelevant, and dull.  We usually had better things to talk about tbh.



I'm not having a go at you. I hope you understand.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 1, 2009)

Anyhow, we all have football match's to watch.

Ta Ta.

(and good luck)


----------



## Corax (Dec 1, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> I'm not having a go at you. I hope you understand.



Aye - my answers were genuine.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 1, 2009)

Corax said:


> Aye - my answers were genuine.



I never for one moment thought otherwise.

Anyhow, tonights game. It was like men against boys (to coin a phrase).

The boys won.


----------



## Corax (Dec 1, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> I never for one moment thought otherwise.
> 
> Anyhow, tonights game. It was like men against boys (to coin a phrase).
> 
> The boys won.



One big bag of meh.

Hutton and Bentley in particular were utter, utter shit.  I can't emphasise enough how much I want the pair of them to fuck off to non-league football.

Didn't help that Bassong had an off day, Palacious clearly needs a fucking break, and Jenas was 100% meh.

Bale was brilliant though.  I had my doubts, but I think the boy's gonna come good.



Thing about ManU, is that whoever they put out, they still play like ManU, they still play the same system, and play it well.  They're fucking well schooled, you have to give them that.  I wish Fergie would just fucking retire already.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 1, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Hackney/Wood Green/Kings Cross.
> 
> My cousin who got me into the Arsenal lived on Avenell Road.
> 
> What about you ducky? (that included you Corax)



Hertfordshire, stoke newington, Southampton, Stoke newington, hackey, Hertfordshire. Dads a yid, brother, sister, mum and of course me. Wife is a goooner!


----------



## Corax (Dec 1, 2009)

chieftain said:


> Hertfordshire, stoke newington, Southampton, Stoke newington, hackey, Hertfordshire. Dads a yid, brother, sister, mum and of course me. Wife is a goooner!



http://www.ukdivorcelawyers.co.uk/


----------



## chieftain (Dec 1, 2009)

What a dull game tonight! Dog shit all round!


----------



## Corax (Dec 1, 2009)

chieftain said:


> What a dull game tonight! Dog shit all round!



Bale was good.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 1, 2009)

chieftain said:


> Hertfordshire, stoke newington, Southampton, Stoke newington, hackey, Hertfordshire. Dads a yid, brother, sister, mum and of course me. Wife is a goooner!



Cool. 

I've had the odd GF who's been Spurs...


----------



## chieftain (Dec 1, 2009)

Corax said:


> http://www.ukdivorcelawyers.co.uk/



Lol if she wasn't such a love then perhaps. You can't have everything though!


----------



## chieftain (Dec 1, 2009)

Corax said:


> Bale was good.



His cross was tidy, Defoe should have done better. Bale is cursed!


----------



## ska invita (Dec 2, 2009)

I watched this on a net stream, so couldn't quite tell what was going on! Disappointing result, but it looked like a fast paced game with some good things from us - from what I could see we dominated and just lucked out - could easily have been a different result. Agree about Bentley - dead wood. Never mind eh - 3rd in the league!


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 2, 2009)

ska invita said:


> I watched this on a net stream, so *couldn't quite tell what was going on!* Disappointing result, but it looked like a fast paced game with some good things from us - from what I could see we dominated and just lucked out - could easily have been a different result. Agree about Bentley - dead wood. Never mind eh - 3rd in the league!



I'll tell you....no spunk from the Spurs !

To be fair you were on top for 20mins.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 2, 2009)

Thought Spurs played well last night, on the whole. Rather lacked a cutting edge, though.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 2, 2009)

I was looking for info on a timescale for the planning application. It seems someone on COYS has the inside track on this and says the club should get approval in Feb - which sounds quick but I suppose there have been teams working on this for years now so it really should be right and they really should have had the unofficial word from Harringay BC.

Anway, this thread tell the story so far  - the very first post will remind you of the development itself. Fingers crossed for February.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 3, 2009)

Has anyone mentioned west hams new training ground yet?


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 3, 2009)

I think it's a wonderful addition, especially at a time where you have to sell your better players just to pay Dyer's wages.


----------



## mattie (Dec 3, 2009)

We can't sell our better players, they're all injured.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 3, 2009)

mattie said:


> We can't sell our better players, they're all injured.



I got: You can't sell your better players, they're all shit.


----------



## mattie (Dec 3, 2009)

chieftain said:


> I got: You can't sell your better players, they're all shit.





Someone bought Anton!


----------



## chieftain (Dec 3, 2009)

mattie said:


> Someone bought Anton!



Sunderland don't count, they also bought benty


----------



## mattie (Dec 3, 2009)

chieftain said:


> Sunderland don't count, they also bought benty



Shame, we'd have had him.


----------



## Corax (Dec 3, 2009)

chieftain said:


> Sunderland don't count, they also bought benty



TBF, Bent's not shit, he's just average.  And we're trying to be more than average.  Successfully so far this season.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 3, 2009)

Like may forwards he depends on the type and quality of service; Tottenham don't play his type of game, Sunderland do play to his strengths. An odd purchase for Tottenham from the start.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 5, 2009)

Liverpool continue to perform like a petrol car on diesel, which is handy.

A favour from Chelsea at Citeh tonight would be nice, then it's all up to Defoe and Crouch to run rings around Everton's eigth-choice central defence partnership in Mr Murdoch's big game tomorrow . . .


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 6, 2009)

Gomes

Corluka, Bassong, Dawson, Assou-Ekotto

Lennon, Huddlestone, Palacios, Kranjcar

Defoe, Crouch


Subs: Alnwick, Hutton, Bale, Bentley, Jenas, Pavlyuchenko, Keane.

 - Pav on the bench - goodness, he's still among us. Still no Modric, Ledley or Woodgate. Otherwise, I'd suggest, as expected. Naughton seems to have slipped off the radar though . . .


----------



## ska invita (Dec 6, 2009)

re: Everton game  really gutted about this one.

By the way, I'm really unconvinced by Crouch. When he got signed I was deeply sceptical, then he scored in a couple of games..hmm...but Im getting a little fed up of seeing his grinning face having just missed another sitter.


----------



## Cerberus (Dec 6, 2009)

Yep same here - gutted.

2 points dropped no doubt. Its games like this that'll stick in the craw come the seasons end. Crouch to make it 3-0 wouldve killed the game off. NOT top four credentials from Spurs. Would Arsenal, Utd, Chelsea or L'pool have let Everton back from 2-0 down?

The chasing pack (i.e Citeh, Villa and us) have been falling over themselves all season long to keep the door open for the Sky 4

Bollocks

Fair play to Everton. Could be a turning point for their season. Crippling injuries and a bare bones squad but enough guts to turn it around today.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 6, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> Yep same here - gutted.
> 
> 2 points dropped no doubt. Its games like this that'll stick in the craw come the seasons end. Crouch to make it 3-0 wouldve killed the game off. NOT top four credentials from Spurs. Would Arsenal, Utd, Chelsea or L'pool have let Everton back from 2-0 down?


We let the Hammers back from 2-0 down a few weeks ago


----------



## chieftain (Dec 7, 2009)

gutted about the result, worried about Wilson.

2-0 and cruising and then that!


----------



## deadringer (Dec 7, 2009)

dp


----------



## deadringer (Dec 7, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> Yep same here - gutted.
> 
> 2 points dropped no doubt. Its games like this that'll stick in the craw come the seasons end.




yep, games like this, losing to stoke at home, these are the points we need if we are going to be pushing for 4th


----------



## chieftain (Dec 9, 2009)

2 things:

Our Lennon really is the best right winger in the country at the mo, his improvement has been immense and we really should be blathering on about him more.

and this which is crap but marginally funny on this drab Wednesday morning:

http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/opi...senal-football-club-10-10-article249057.html?


----------



## tommers (Dec 12, 2009)

Fickle.

Admittedly you're 1-0 down to Wolves at home, but the first half hasn't even finished yet...




			
				BBC said:
			
		

> 1528: Tottenham are struggling to find a way back into things against Wolves, who are defending stubbornly. Spurs' lack of creativity has been noted by their own fans, who have voiced their displeasure with a chorus of boos.
> 
> JamesDuffin1 on Twitter: "Oh well then looks like Spurs will be finishing 7th after all.No consistency whatsoever!"


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 12, 2009)

Ebeneezer Redknapp's moratorium on party hats and festive fun seems to have backfired.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 13, 2009)

That hurts... Wolves!


----------



## chieftain (Dec 14, 2009)

Anyone know anymore about the BAE incident?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 14, 2009)

chieftain said:


> That hurts... Wolves!



yeh, it's certainly time to chance the title of this thread.


----------



## haZe36 (Dec 14, 2009)

chieftain said:


> That hurts... Wolves!



Makes it even more enjoyable when we're expected to just roll over!


----------



## chieftain (Dec 15, 2009)

great article: http://www.dearmrlevy.com/dml/2009/12/15/rome-wasnt-built-in-a-day.html?


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 16, 2009)

I refuse to comment on football atm, this though made me smile:



> Three stadia will be forwarded from London - Wembley Stadium, Arsenal's Emirates Stadium and either the Olympic Stadium or Tottenham's yet-to-be-built new ground.


No pressure Harringay Council, no pressure.


/D. Levy.


----------



## xes (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice 3 points tonight  

Is it me, or is Crouch shit? I don't rate him at all.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 16, 2009)

Crouch is useful but not for his own goalscoring.


----------



## xes (Dec 17, 2009)

well yeah, I guess he has his uses, but is that enough for a premiership/England football player? All he has is his height, he can knock the ball down to someone, and that's it. he's shit on the ball, half his shots end up on row z, he's just not a good player. How the fuck did he get to where he is?


----------



## ska invita (Dec 17, 2009)

xes said:


> Is it me, or is Crouch shit? I don't rate him at all.


definitely not just you.


ska invita said:


> By the way, I'm really unconvinced by Crouch. When he got signed I was deeply sceptical, then he scored in a couple of games..hmm...but Im getting a little fed up of seeing his grinning face having just missed another sitter.





TrippyLondoner said:


> Crouch is useful but not for his own goalscoring.


I think thats fair. Here's his goal scoring record so far:


> 16-08-2009	English Premier	Tottenham	2-1	Liverpool	0
> 19-08-2009	English Premier	Hull	1-5	Tottenham	0
> 23-08-2009	English Premier	West Ham	1-2	Tottenham	0
> 26-08-2009	English League Cup	Doncaster	1-5	Tottenham	*1*
> ...


All his goals have been against soft teams in soft situations. Only two goals in the league. Yes, there was that hat-trick against Preston, but its not enough really.

He does head it down for others, but I think I would rather see another proper striker to join Defoe and Keane. Sell Crouch, sell Pavlyuchenko and sell Bentley too, and buy at least one good forward! I had hoped Owen might come to WHL after his spell at Nukassle.

Also Id give Keane more starts - he scored 30 odd a couple of seasons back (before he got sold) - I dont think he's lost it yet.


xes said:


> How the fuck did he get to where he is?


There is a lack of English strikers which leaves him in a good position. I think him and Heskey have no place on an England team. But then who fills the gap? I've often wondered what it would be like to take some lesser known forwards from the Championship... their hunger might pay off. Peter Whittingham from Cardiff City??? Just a thought!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 17, 2009)

I think he must make defenders nervous with his height which is one thing that's making spurs look even stronger atm, might be a mistake to get rid of him imo.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 17, 2009)

ska invita said:


> All his goals have been against soft teams in soft situations. Only two goals in the league.


To be clear, he's had nine starts in the Premiership this season, but has featured in every Premiership game this season.

Interestingly, when Crouch/Defoe haven't partnered from the start, we lost at home to Stoke and Wolves - our two worst results. Our next worst result was drawing at Bolton and they didn't start together there either.

He's got a nice record for England, 16 goals in 34 games.

Given our record defending from set pieces, I'm oddly pleased to see him leaping about in our own box.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 17, 2009)

Given his inability to head the ball in the right direction shouldn't you be very alarmed?


----------



## chieftain (Dec 17, 2009)

Great result last night, really really pleased as I wasn't expecting that after the last couple of games. The inconsistency is what worries me.

IMO Crouch is a great target man, very hard to defend against and works well with a nippy striker like Defoe. He's unique and is a good asset to have.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 17, 2009)

cheiftain underlines how little he knows about football.


----------



## mattie (Dec 17, 2009)

If any of us knew the slightest thing about football we wouldn't be reduced to talking about it here.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 17, 2009)

He's going to the World Cup with one of the eight seeds. 

For England, I think he's a handy option if there's 20 mins left and you're a goal down, or a goal up.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 17, 2009)

I think the strikers are still quite open to be honest.

You'd assume rooney, heskey and defoe are going but I reckon it is fairly close between bent, cole, owen and crouch for the remaining 1/2 spots.( ireckon we will/should take 5 strikers)

Crouch isn't a good target man. He is fairly rubbish in the air, it is just sylvinho is about 4ft tall. Any good defender can deal with crouch in the air, especially in terms of heading goals.

Crouch is best with ball into feet. Heskey and cole are both much better target men then him.


dave


----------



## Cerberus (Dec 17, 2009)

Crouch does seem to work well with Defoe but  he did appear somewhat profligate last night, almost desperate to score when other players were better placed. Still a better combo than Keane/Defoe I think.

Great performance last night but overall Spurs are shockingly inconsistent.

The Wolves and Stoke games proved how bereft of ideas we are when teams come to put 10 men behind the ball and look to nick the odd goal.

Sort this out AND the inferiority complex when facing the 'Sky4' teams and we'll be world beaters

No CL place this year i'm afraid. Looks like we'll be scrapping away in the Europa league next year unfortunately


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 17, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> Great performance last night but overall Spurs are shockingly inconsistent.
> 
> The Wolves and Stoke games proved how bereft of ideas we are when teams come to put 10 men behind the ball and look to nick the odd goal.


I'm not so sure; the away form is pretty much the improvement 'arry asked for (W3 D3 L2), but the home form has dipped, at least in relation to those two games.

Very similar as well,  weren't they; go behind to an early goal from a poor team and can't find a way through - as mentioned,  Crouch/Defoe didn't start in those games.

So not really inconsistent away from home, and a bit odd at home. Maybe.

It's a shame, but for those two terrible results we'd be over 2 points per game.


----------



## Bunjaj Pali (Dec 19, 2009)

chieftain said:


> great article: http://www.dearmrlevy.com/dml/2009/12/15/rome-wasnt-built-in-a-day.html?



LOL. Great article yes but Jesus are some fans ever satisfied? 



> And as for Defoe, over-rated. Scores five against Wigan then misses a penalty against Everton and does nothing against Wolves. That's all the evidence I need. He's due another loan spell.



Premier league top scorer. Please tell me that's tongue in cheek.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 19, 2009)

Another loan spell? The only loan he has ever gone on was after playing one league cup game for west ham going to Bournemouth for half a season.

Dude is acting like he is some 19 year old rather then the prems top scorer and almost certain for england world cup squad.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 19, 2009)

Fwiw, i'm not a great fan of Defoe. He has tried to broaden his game but he's still only a little more than a one-trick pony - though, to give him due credit,  that trick works  well against all but the best defenders.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh, I say !

8 plus injury time  . . .


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 19, 2009)

Go on Stoke, help us out.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 19, 2009)

and Sunderland!


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 19, 2009)

Most decent - clean sheet plus  a brace from Lurch, as well.


----------



## mattie (Dec 19, 2009)

From Beeb:

Tottenham manager Harry Redknapp is to face proceedings over a tax issue, his solicitors said today in a statement issued by the football club.

I fully expect precisely nothing whatsoever to result from this.  Bungpuss is teflon.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 19, 2009)

I presume this is about that long-standing 'gift' of £100,000 or whatever from Mandarić - they say it was a gift, the tax man said some kind of commission on profits from selling a player

 I imagine 'arry can probably afford it.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 19, 2009)

Crouch proves how much chieftain knows about football  COYS


----------



## chieftain (Dec 19, 2009)

See the haters love the taxman!


----------



## mattie (Dec 20, 2009)

I do hate bungpuss, but I also hate the taxman.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 20, 2009)

I want him nicked and nicked big - fine, suspended sentence, anything short of banged up.

It's about the only thing that might stop the FA coming knocking when Capello leaves - without checking with the sports Editor of the Sun, it's an Englishmans turn next I believe?


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 23, 2009)

I notice the Cameroon have picked their squad and while it as Assou-Ekotto it doesn't have Bassong. Huzzah!

With Modric on the bench for 90 mins at Blackburn, the midfield situation is also quite interesting with Lennon (£1m), THudd (£2.5m) and Kranjcar (£2.5m) preferred to Modric, Bentley and Jenas - I don't think Bentley can legitimately even get on the bench. Similar competition at full back and up front.

With a squad of that class, we really should be able to outlast Villa - though Citch under Mancini is a worrying variable.


Anyway, Harrods away on Boxing Day - they're on great form at home, as are we away. However, if we can't keep Zamora and the Yank quiet, we don't deserve anything this season. Three points please, then onto the Canning Town Bingo Club 2 days later.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 23, 2009)

Lennon (£1m), THudd (£2.5m) and Kranjcar (£2.5m) quality


----------



## mattie (Dec 23, 2009)

It's all money with some people.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 23, 2009)

Was that jacket a Christmas present?



chieftain said:


> Lennon (£1m), THudd (£2.5m) and Kranjcar (£2.5m) quality


To think Levy got £5m last window out of Pompey for Prince Boatang


----------



## mattie (Dec 23, 2009)

Everyone's got a price.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 26, 2009)

Probably the last to know but I've just noticed it's a 1.00pm kick orf today - and it's 12.45 the day after tomorrow. 

It's barely football at those hours


----------



## deadringer (Dec 26, 2009)

glad you said that thought it was 2pm for some reason


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 26, 2009)

Today's team selection seems to have one eye on Monday. 'arry seems be keeping Defoe in the bag for Wet Sham (and THudd and Ledley) - unless we go behind today, presumably:

Gomes, Corluka, Dawson, Bassong, Assou-Ekotto

Lennon, Jenas, Palacios, Kranjcar

Keane, Crouch


Subs: Alnwick, Bale, Huddlestone, Pavlyuchenko, Modric, Defoe, King.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm struggling not to be disappointed with yesterday - trying to convince myself this is no longer the wet Wendesday Fulham of old. Oh well.

Fingers crossed for a draw at the Death Star today and onwards to  a proper hiding for the Bingo Club tomorrow - assuming they're not shut down before.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 27, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> .... for the Bingo Club tomorrow....



why?


dave


----------



## mattie (Dec 27, 2009)

kained&able said:


> why?
> 
> 
> dave



It's not really caught on, has it?


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 27, 2009)

It's not new at all - at least not on the websites; five years, maybe. Feeling a little more confident now lads with a draw against Chelsea and a win under your belts?

Fwiw, I'll be too busy tomorrow to keep up with developments, and I fear MotD maybe a little late for me at 10.50pm. I see it's on again at 7.40am on Tuesday though. Here's to a hearty breakfast . . .


----------



## kained&able (Dec 28, 2009)

is that a i don't know then?

dave


----------



## IC3D (Dec 28, 2009)

nice welcome back to the lane for Modric..Yids!


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 28, 2009)

Four clean sheets, Ledley back, Modric back and if Villa don't beat Liverpool  tomorrow we're 4th going into 2010. 

Plus another six points off that shower. 

Happy New Year!


----------



## chieftain (Dec 29, 2009)

Was a good game but really should have had another couple of goals at least. Good atmosphere at the lane and the spamaniods did sing well. COYS


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 29, 2009)

You went along then, chief?


----------



## chieftain (Dec 29, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> You went along then, chief?



certainly did and had a great time as usual fella


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 2, 2010)

I see Naughton, Danny Rose and even Pav got on as subs later on. Modric did 90 mins. and dos Santos  is fit again. Shame we're not in Europe with a mob like this available in January.

I presume that's Pav's farewell  . . .


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 4, 2010)

All four came from the left side, I see.

Liverpool away next week - I can't remember if I've ever looked forward to going there but at least you now believe it'll be a good game if nothing else. Hoping for a cracker, tbf.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 4, 2010)

Great stuff Leeds in the FA... a better game than Liverdull I suspect.

Anyone going to the FA game?


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 5, 2010)

http://www.tottenhamjournal.co.uk/c...=newstwgj&itemid=WeED30 Dec 2009 15:21:59:980

Put away yer handbags ffs!  

And Tottenham used to be such a decent area (not)...


----------



## chieftain (Jan 5, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> http://www.tottenhamjournal.co.uk/c...=newstwgj&itemid=WeED30 Dec 2009 15:21:59:980
> 
> Put away yer handbags ffs!
> 
> And Tottenham used to be such a decent area (not)...



Silly girls fighting in Portsmouth, tsk tsk knob ends


----------



## chieftain (Jan 5, 2010)

http://www.tottenhamhotspur-mad.co.uk/news/tmnw/leeds_tie_on_the_box_480231/index.shtml

If you don't go to the game catch it for free at home...


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 5, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Silly girls fighting in Portsmouth, tsk tsk knob ends



Yup, every team has 'em....


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 5, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Great stuff Leeds in the FA... a better game than Liverdull I suspect.
> 
> Anyone going to the FA game?



Didnt you get Lennon and Hudlestone (sp?) from Leeds?


----------



## chieftain (Jan 5, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Didnt you get Lennon and Hudlestone (sp?) from Leeds?



Little Lennon yes, big Thud came from Derby

Now young Azza's got his finger out and can cross properly he's got to be bargain of the century at 1 million


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 5, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Little Lennon yes, big Thud came from Derby
> 
> Now young Azza's got his finger out and can cross properly he's got to be bargain of the century at 1 million



Yes a very good deal there.

Hud' from Derby? You live and learn.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 5, 2010)

Kranjčar for £2.5m is looking increasingly outrageous, as well.

Most happy to see the cup game is going to be on tv.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 6, 2010)

Kranjčar is tidy. Really pleased that Bale looked good on Saturday (from highlights).

Now the Keane (did you see the sulky penalty non celebration?) question: Should he go or should he stay?

IMO: Thank you, best of luck and off you go fella...


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 6, 2010)

I didn't read that as sulky, I thought he was just very relieved it sneaked in the corner - the keeper did the hard part and got to it, but then somehow failed to save it:

http://www.itv.com/sport/football/n...owatchfacupthirdroundgoals457834/default.html

Re the forwards; we're in an unusual position for Daniel Levy atm as all three of his main strikers were bought as developed players and so none of them are appreciating in value. Sure we got cash back on Keane from Liverpool, which was nice, but none of the are going to be worth more tomorrow than they are today.

Fwiw, I don't think Keane can go yet given Pav must be on his way. After that, what happens in the summer window must surely hinge on what comps we're in next season . . .


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 6, 2010)

Keane's another ex leeds player. He was hit and miss for us as well. 

Should be a good tie - but cant really see us winning at WHL  (Still, short of winning the cup, nothing can top beating the Scum last sunday)

Spurs will take this game very seriously - unlike man U who seemed they just had to turn up to win. 

Hows Bale getting along? Injured for a while wasn't he?


----------



## chieftain (Jan 6, 2010)

Kaka Tim said:


> Should be a good tie - but cant really see us winning at WHL



Looking forward to it. Used to like going to Spurs Vs Leeds a few years back (noisy sods with shirts off!). You might well win it, depends on which Spurs turn up...



Kaka Tim said:


> Hows Bale getting along? Injured for a while wasn't he?



Bales improving again all the time  getting the opportunity now as BAE is injured


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 8, 2010)

Bollocks. Sundays game at Liverpool has been called off.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 8, 2010)

Apparantly you've got planning permission for a new stadium.  I'm surprised you didn't mention you were getting a new stadium, I'd have thought that would have been something worth mentioning.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 8, 2010)

Permission not yet granted, it's only been in about 10 weeks - though it's allegedly agreed in principle and the most likely hurdle is whether any objectors emerge. It's  a good project for the Borough. Someone who might know a thing or two suggests the end of this month.


----------



## IC3D (Jan 8, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Permission not yet granted, it's only been in about 10 weeks - though it's allegedly agreed in principle and the most likely hurdle is whether any objectors emerge. It's  a good project for the Borough. Someone who might know a thing or two suggests the end of this month.



I thought there might be a problem with transport issues but looks like thats sorted, annoying about Sunday, I was gloating when the Gooners didn't play on Weds too.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 8, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Permission not yet granted, it's only been in about 10 weeks - though it's allegedly agreed in principle and the most likely hurdle is whether any objectors emerge. It's  a good project for the Borough. Someone who might know a thing or two suggests the end of this month.



You're quite right - I was misled by an irrelevant document I received from Haringey Council today that made me thing otherwise!

(I got all excited then and went and dug the letter out of the bin thinking i had some evidence that wasn't in the public eye yet but no, i was just wrong... )


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 11, 2010)

I fear we might lose 4th place tonight, hopefully only until Saturday though.

Are we going to get a proper defensive midfielder this window and is Pav buggering orf . . .


----------



## deadringer (Jan 13, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Re the forwards; we're in an unusual position for Daniel Levy atm as all three of his main strikers were bought as developed players and so none of them are appreciating in value. Sure we got cash back on Keane from Liverpool, which was nice, but none of the are going to be worth more tomorrow than they are today.




i dunno, defoe should at least keep his value for a few years, if not rise a little after coming on plenty this season


----------



## Discordia (Jan 13, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> I fear we might lose 4th place tonight, hopefully only until Saturday though.
> 
> Are we going to get a proper defensive midfielder this window and is Pav buggering orf . . .



Looks like you're buying Sandro if work permit stuff gets through and Pav is buggering off as soon as Zenit or someone else buy him!


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 14, 2010)

I thought we'd missed an opportunity with the Liverpool game being postponed but it's now re-scheduled for next Tuesday.

Good time to play them _and_ we very badly need at least a draw, if they win the gap could be down to one point. Tuesday!


----------



## Discordia (Jan 14, 2010)

'arry better have some balls and nail them. Liverpool are absolutely dire.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 14, 2010)

T'riffic, charged but not Nicked: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/8459969.stm

Awaits predictable posts by the obvious...


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 14, 2010)

Surely it's a misunderstanding!


----------



## mattie (Jan 14, 2010)

chieftain said:


> T'riffic, charged but not Nicked: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/8459969.stm
> 
> Awaits predictable posts by the obvious...



I hope he gets off.



Didn't see that coming, did ya.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 14, 2010)

I think spurs should be docked points or something.


dave


----------



## IC3D (Jan 16, 2010)

Anyone got a stream?


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 16, 2010)

I have to conclude there remains a top 3, with 3 or 4 fighting for the last spot; we'll end up 5th at best, though slightly more likely 6th.

I don't even mind that much  as most of the time it's great to watch.


----------



## deadringer (Jan 16, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> I have to conclude there remains a top 3, with 3 or 4 fighting for the last spot; we'll end up 5th at best, though slightly more likely 6th.
> 
> I don't even mind that much  as most of the time it's great to watch.



agree. liverpool have their knockers but still think they are capeable of putting together 5 wins on the spin. think it will be between them and man city for 4th personally


----------



## kained&able (Jan 17, 2010)

i think you lot have a better chance of finishing 4th then liverpool as long as don't bottle it. I'm predicting 6th or 7th for pool, especially with torres and gerrad out for another month.


Thier striking options are worse then ours!!!


dave


----------



## chieftain (Jan 18, 2010)

Amazing goal keeping from Myhill. Gutted from a Spurs point of view as this is another miss opportunity at home.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 18, 2010)

Another under-performance from a Defoe-Keane start, albeit without Lennon also. Interesting that 'arry chose the two Croatians rather than find a place for Bentley. I wouldn't have mided seeing Bentley find Crouch.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh noooooooooo

Playing Liverpool tomorrow and the Referee is Howard Webb...

It might be just me but it would seem that Webb has cost us points in the past with his dubious decisions.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 19, 2010)

I wouldn't normally think this about Liverpool away but, in the circs, it's a fucking huge game for us.


----------



## Discordia (Jan 19, 2010)

Howard Webb has cost every club points. He's just a shitty ref


----------



## ska invita (Jan 20, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> I wouldn't normally think this about Liverpool away but, in the circs, it's a fucking huge game for us.



If we cant beat these bunch of layabouts its all over for the top 4.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 20, 2010)

Not sure whether i want liverpool to lose or for it to be a draw, hmmmm.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 20, 2010)

I presume 'arry will start with Crouch and Ledley - those two plus Lennon (if fit) and we have half a chance.

As above, massive game.


----------



## deadringer (Jan 20, 2010)

be sweet irony if crouch and/or keane score tonight........


----------



## Discordia (Jan 20, 2010)

Has Bale still never started in a PL win?


----------



## xes (Jan 20, 2010)

We're playing shite. So many loose balls, so many shit challenges. We don't deserve to be 1 down, as Liverpool ain't been much better, but fuck me, wake the fuck up Spurs. 

Oh, and the reff's a cunt


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 20, 2010)

xes said:


> Oh, and the reff's a cunt


 
Yes, that. 

edit: Although he's disallowed the pen.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 20, 2010)

lol@the ref just now


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 20, 2010)

ah well


----------



## xes (Jan 20, 2010)

fuckit, we didn't deserve to win at all. 

We may have had some possession, but that counts for fuck all when you can't get the fucking ball in the box. Ok, Defoes goal should have stood, that would have changed the game, but that's the way shit goes. 

Fuck'em all. In the face.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 20, 2010)

Howard Web: why I oughta!


----------



## ska invita (Jan 20, 2010)

ska invita said:


> If we cant beat these bunch of layabouts its all over for the top 4.



Oh well, it was a nice feeling while it lasted. I think thats it for us this season.  COYS!


----------



## chieftain (Jan 22, 2010)

Ok so we played a poor game but as predicted Howard Webb didn't help at all, i'm not the only one to think this: http://www.clubfanzine.com/tottenham_hotspur/v2.showNews.php?id=27288

I think a big part of the problem is Jenas: Why else would our previously solid defence resort to long balling Crouch instead of playing through as they have been doing. Wilson had to take care of two peoples defensive duties. Our wing backs were unable to move forward as there was no one to link up the play (See Wilsons note above)... 

Ok so its not all his fault but it seems that when he plays we play shit.

RANT OVER!

Your thoughts Spurs fans?


----------



## Discordia (Jan 22, 2010)

You always long ball to Crouch (like everyone else does), Jenas has nothing to do with it!

65 games with 0 wins indicates the problem isn't one or two guys.

Oh and starting Bale, who is both cursed and shit, was stupid!


----------



## xes (Jan 22, 2010)

I think we should long ball Crouch to another club. He's a gangly unco-ordinated pilchard.

(and FWIW I thought Jenus was one of the best players on the field the other night)


----------



## Cerberus (Jan 22, 2010)

You're onto something there Chief re: Jenas.

My brother and I were laughing at him the other night. A ridiculous waste of time and money. Runs around a lot with no end product. Poor touch, too slow to see a pass. Cant defend. Yes, Sgt Wilson was doing the donkey work of two men.

That said the team as a whole were poor. Very poor. This is an exteremly poor Liverpool team that were there for the taking. We looked slow and lethargic. They were more aggressive in the tackle and we didnt match their desire. Our players were lazy in that hitting Crouch seemed to be the only option available to them and subsequently our play was utterly predictable. Such a disappointment from a group of players that are clearly capable of more but just aint producing.

We have been found out now. Big performances and equally big scorelines in certain games have masked glaring ineffieciences in the squad / team.

1 point from Stoke, Wolves and Hull at home and no goals scored is a shocking indictment of a strike force labelled 'potentially the best in the league'. Ha. Crouch isnt a bad player tbf. Whether he is the sort of player we want at WHL is open to debate. The temptation to hit him early from deep is one which our defenders seem to fall into all too easily. When Lennon isnt playing (more of him later) and supplying bye-line crosses for him to get on the end of, then I dont really see the point of him.

Defoe is still a work in progress and needs a player alongside him that can also guarantee a high quota of goals thus taking some pressure off him.

Keane - busted flush. Sell him

Pav - who?

Lennon has been the player of the season so far. When he plays Spurs fire (most of the time). When he hasnt played we have looked devoid of pace and one dimentional - notably L'pool the other night and the gooners away.

Nico (deal of the decade) and Luca (coming back to match fitness) are both class.

However, Bentley and Jenas can forget it. Make some money now while we can.

Bale - I'm a grown man and an athiest at that but i'm beginning to believe in curses and superstitious claptrap. How many chances does he want to finish ion a winning side? Also he cant defend for toffee. Not bad going forward though. However, come back soon BAE (sorry state of affiars wishing for his return........).

Ledders was clearly not match fit the other night (yes, even more than usual). Dunno whether we'll see Woody again. Think Bassong should have started with Dawse.

Corluka works well with Lennon but has some notable flaws. Hutton 

Still dont trust the keeper.

Bungpuss - I have to now question his tactics and motivational skills though I still think he's been (more than) good for us. Just hope he hasnt reached a glass ceiling....

We can forget 4th place now (despite us being in it now). Cup run looks like the only source of success this year. Dont much fancy entering this Europa league next season - bleedin waste of time by the look of it.

Havent a clue who we should target in the transfer market in the short and long term. RVN dosent sound like a bad move in the light of being goalless for the last 180 minutes. Need a centre half and centre midfielder and an attacking wide player with pace. Where on earth one finds these gems is anyone's guess.

in the meantime COYS



you did ask for thoughts chieftan......


----------



## kained&able (Jan 22, 2010)

Bale has finished on the winning side! It was last year against umm err stoke or burnley or someone.

No idea if he has managed it twice though.


I want keane at west ham. He seems like a west ham kind of player.


dave


----------



## Discordia (Jan 22, 2010)

optajoe said:
			
		

> #   22 - Gareth Bale has now started 22 PL games with Spurs but is yet to win a match in the competition. Jonah.    3:02 PM Jan 20th   from web


optajoe is never wrong!

Should play him in a few easy games, it surely must be affecting his confidence by now. Unless you're planning to get rid of course.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 22, 2010)

started! STARTED.

That is slightly different from ever finished on the winning side which would include him  coming on as a sub.


dave


----------



## chieftain (Jan 22, 2010)

Cerberus said:


> You're onto something there Chief re: Jenas.
> 
> My brother and I were laughing at him the other night. A ridiculous waste of time and money. Runs around a lot with no end product. Poor touch, too slow to see a pass. Cant defend. Yes, Sgt Wilson was doing the donkey work of two men.
> 
> ...



Top work Cerberus, agree with most of your points.

Jenas really does my head in...


----------



## Discordia (Jan 22, 2010)

kained&able said:


> started! STARTED.
> 
> That is slightly different from ever finished on the winning side which would include him  coming on as a sub.
> 
> ...



Ya, pretty sure that stat still hurts his confidence though. 22 bloody games! Man..


----------



## chieftain (Jan 22, 2010)

kained&able said:


> I want keane at west ham. He seems like a west ham kind of player.



What... not playing to his full potential and moody as f*ck because his dream move didn't work out.

You're welcome to the pointy-shouty bloke if he'll go to you Dave


----------



## kained&able (Jan 22, 2010)

Pretty much. Temperamental skilful player who looks genius some of the time but doesn't look like he gives a shit often.

Traditional west ham player.


dave


----------



## chieftain (Jan 22, 2010)

kained&able said:


> Pretty much. Temperamental skilful player who looks genius some of the time but doesn't look like he gives a shit often.
> 
> Traditional west ham player.
> 
> ...



lol, unfortunately true fella


----------



## chieftain (Jan 22, 2010)

kained&able said:


> started! STARTED.
> 
> That is slightly different from ever finished on the winning side which would include him  coming on as a sub.
> 
> ...



which is what he did for the last three minutes of the 2-0 triumph over West Ham on the Monday after Boxing Day


----------



## deadringer (Jan 22, 2010)

kained&able said:


> I want keane at west ham. He seems like a west ham kind of player.
> 
> 
> dave



what, a player past his best and surplus to requirements at spurs?


----------



## kained&able (Jan 22, 2010)

deadringer said:


> what, a player past his best and surplus to requirements at spurs?



See that would be funny but i can't ever remember us signing an older spurs reject.

Only bum fluff from your reserves.

Unlike you signing say jimmy walker.


dave


----------



## deadringer (Jan 22, 2010)

same old frustrating spurs. when you watch how we played against man city, villa (2nd half), fluid passing, always looking dangerous and likely to score, why cant we play like that all the time? just not good enough for top 4 simple as.


----------



## deadringer (Jan 22, 2010)

kained&able said:


> See that would be funny but i can't ever remember us signing an older spurs reject.
> 
> Only bum fluff from your reserves.
> 
> ...



maybe not older, but plenty of rejects


----------



## Cerberus (Jan 23, 2010)

Bloody hell - another Wolves / Stoke / Hull performance coming on here?

Nico on pens from now on..

Bale really cannot defend can he?


----------



## free spirit (Jan 23, 2010)

this is far from over IMO


----------



## nicksonic (Jan 23, 2010)

absolutely atrocious pen from defoe.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 23, 2010)

Beckford's done it again, who said he wasn't good enough for the prem?


----------



## free spirit (Jan 23, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> he's done it again, who said he wasn't good enough for the prem?


nah, definately not good enough for the prem... not til we get there with him anyway


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2010)

Leeds are looking good....


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh dear....


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 23, 2010)

what a fuckin move that was!


----------



## Cerberus (Jan 23, 2010)

Agreed - class

but Pav

Bloody hell


----------



## free spirit (Jan 23, 2010)

tits.

still not over


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 23, 2010)

penalty


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2010)

1908: PENALTY to Leeds


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 23, 2010)

2-2 it is!!!!!!


----------



## free spirit (Jan 23, 2010)

see you boys in leeds


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 23, 2010)

amazing.


----------



## IC3D (Jan 23, 2010)

FAAK


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 23, 2010)

i right enjoyed that... looking forward to the replay....


----------



## Diamond (Jan 23, 2010)

You've got to give it to Spurs. They never disappoint.


----------



## xes (Jan 23, 2010)

Fucking bum poo pissy balls. 

Good game, fair play Leeds.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 23, 2010)

xes said:


> fair play Leeds.


 
And you don't see that often on the Internet. 

Oh well, the replay will crush their hopes and leave the shirtless untermenschen blubbing like girls.


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Bale naive for not taking it to the corner with Keane just before they got the pen.


----------



## IC3D (Jan 23, 2010)

Sir Belchalot said:


> Bale naive for not taking it to the corner with Keane just before they got the pen.



Bales entire existence is guided by the whim of the witchdoctors wot control him so you can't blame him personally.


----------



## Sean (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh jeez 

Marching on Together


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 23, 2010)

Great game. Looking forward to the replay (will try to get tickets).

And beckford seems to have learnt the art of taking a penalty and not bottling the big games. 

MOT!


----------



## chieftain (Jan 25, 2010)

Good to game to watch, well done Leeds, nice to see lazy Pav score, nice to see Bale play well, looking forward to the replay.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 25, 2010)

it's games like that which mean i will never get bored of football.


dave


----------



## strung out (Jan 25, 2010)

it's not often i cheer on spurs, but good luck for the replay


----------



## kained&able (Jan 25, 2010)

It's not often i cheer on spurs so i hope they all die in the replay.


dave


----------



## strung out (Jan 25, 2010)

well that would be preferable obv. as i said to my brother, the fa should really have some kind of mechanism in place to ensure that both teams get knocked out in the event of a draw when it's two teams like this


----------



## tommers (Jan 25, 2010)

You know in sci-fi films when a robot is given contradictory orders and their heads swivel side to side getting faster and faster until they explode in a shower of sparks?


Well, that was me watching this game.  Why does there have to be a winner?


----------



## kained&able (Jan 25, 2010)

strung_out said:


> well that would be preferable obv. as i said to my brother, the fa should really have some kind of mechanism in place to ensure that both teams get knocked out in the event of a draw when it's two teams like this



To be honest though with spurs vs leeds its two losers no matter what the result.

dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 25, 2010)

strung_out said:


> well that would be preferable obv. as i said to my brother, the fa should really have some kind of mechanism in place to ensure that both teams get knocked out in the event of a draw when it's two teams like this



I spend these matches wishing for ailing Russian space stations to plunge to Earth in a maelstrom of fire and chaos.

I know the chances are slim, but it's better than no hope at all.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 25, 2010)

tommers said:


> I spend these matches wishing for ailing Russian space stations to plunge to Earth in a maelstrom of fire and chaos.



Now that would be great to see. 

If it landed on David Sullivan's wardrobe it would be a double whammy. Imagine the the bad taste explosion, it would be almost like the 70's again


----------



## chieftain (Jan 25, 2010)

kained&able said:


> To be honest though with spurs vs leeds its two losers no matter what the result.
> 
> dave



Bitter Dave, so bitter & sour.


----------



## tommers (Jan 25, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Now that would be great to see.
> 
> If it landed on David Sullivan's wardrobe it would be a double whammy. Imagine the the bad taste explosion, it would be almost like the 70's again



Sullivan wouldn't be at a Spurs Leeds game Chief.

And I think that jacket was for special occasions.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 25, 2010)

tommers said:


> And I think that jacket was for special occasions.



Almost like the "best clothes" we all had and probably hated as kids!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 26, 2010)

Looks like three more points now - 2-0.


----------



## deadringer (Jan 26, 2010)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Looks like three more points now - 2-0.



dont tempt fate! i'll hold you personably responsable if we dont!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 26, 2010)

_And_ the hubcap fanciers have drawn.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 26, 2010)

CABE is going to send the cahncil a nasty note about the new stadium. 

''We are concerned that an overall masterplan for the site is not evident: the three components - the stadium, supermarket, and housing - feel like very separate projects without convincing spatial relationships between them.'' 

Because all the other spatial relationships on Tottenham High Road are so intuitive, so platonically ideal. Only an architectural jewel could fit into such a setting. FFS.


----------



## deadringer (Jan 27, 2010)

whats to discuss? the stadium is almost ontop of the existing site, surely the construction benifits and the number of people coming to spend cash in the area incresing upon completion are positive things? just give us the green light and build the fucker!


----------



## tommers (Jan 27, 2010)

hey, guess what?!?

you've only gone and tried to hijack one of our transfers at the last minute!

There's a surprise! 

http://www.kumb.com/story.php?id=124605


----------



## mattie (Jan 27, 2010)

Another striker?

Bungpuss struggling with just the four 10-million+ pound buys?


----------



## chieftain (Jan 27, 2010)

Eidur Gudjohnsen... oh please!

Really chuffed with the Fulham result, thought we might struggle with them.

COYS


----------



## tommers (Jan 27, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Eidur Gudjohnsen... oh please!






			
				Saggychops said:
			
		

> After last night’s 2-0 win over Fulham, Tottenham manager Harry Redknapp, who failed to persuade former Manchester United striker Ruud van Nistelrooy to join him, said: “I like Gudjohnsen. He’s a good footballer and an interesting player on a loan. I spoke to his agent, he said he was going to West Ham, so I left it with the agent and Daniel.
> 
> “He would be a good loan signing. We have got a lot of games coming up and he would suit the way we play. When I heard about it I thought it would be interesting because I think Monaco are going to do a big part of his wages.”


----------



## chieftain (Jan 27, 2010)

kained&able said:


> started! STARTED.
> 
> That is slightly different from ever finished on the winning side which would include him  coming on as a sub.
> 
> ...



Bale breaks the curse!

Well done lad, playing really well at the mo


----------



## deadringer (Jan 27, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Eidur Gudjohnsen... oh please!
> 
> Really chuffed with the Fulham result, thought we might struggle with them.
> 
> COYS




saw a documentary a few years back which he was on, came accross well, very professional with a good attitude, would be a good addition to the squad.


----------



## deadringer (Jan 27, 2010)

tommers said:


> hey, guess what?!?
> 
> you've only gone and tried to hijack one of our transfers at the last minute!




where would you rather go?!


----------



## mattie (Jan 27, 2010)

deadringer said:


> where would you rather go?!



Hmmm, bungpuss or Zola?


----------



## g force (Jan 27, 2010)

Think Eidur's son is still at the Barca academy...if not reports said he was a very handy player. As for Eidur...he's not bad in any way he just never seemed to really do much for Barca when he played.


----------



## tommers (Jan 28, 2010)

That Harry is one classy operator. 

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11661_5890244,00.html

And some kind of physics genius, it seems.


----------



## strung out (Jan 28, 2010)

"Redknapp understood to have added a different dimension"


----------



## tommers (Jan 28, 2010)

strung_out said:


> "Redknapp understood to have added a different dimension"



Is there no end to his talents?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## chieftain (Jan 28, 2010)

Redknapp makes crop circles with a lawn mower when he can't sleep. It's so he can contact those on the 3rd dimension


----------



## Balbi (Jan 30, 2010)

You've re-signed Younes. Treat him carefully this time, he's a class player.

5 million for him, and all outstanding debts we had with you settled apparently. Absolute steal.

How much has baggy spent now then?


----------



## chieftain (Feb 1, 2010)

To much to lose a sloppy last minute goal against the Brum.

Spurs do my brain in...


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 1, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Spurs do my brain in...




Absolutely...couldnt agree more.

Right then, today. Just over two hours of the SkySports transfer-window wankathon left and all quiet.......

Will Pav still be at WHL come 5 o'clock? Will Robbie?

Are we going to buy the whole Pompey squad?

Who (within reason) would you want to see come in through the revolving door at Spurs?


----------



## El Sueno (Feb 1, 2010)

I expect to see half the current Palace squad on our books by 5pm. The bench is in real danger of getting cold.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh and also I think I may have just reached that point (albeit later than usual) where I somehow manage to keep a mental tally of all the points I think we have, not just dropped but utterly thrown away:

Stoke at home
Everton away
Wolves at home
Hull home
brum away

are the ones that spring to mind.

There are of course other occasions where Spurs have lost or drawn this season (our inferiority complex vesres the Sky4 is the subject of another post I think) but these particularly stick in the craw.

Where would we be with those points tacked on the current tally ........hhhmm.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 1, 2010)

Just how many teams did the young Robbie Keane support then?

terrah


----------



## chieftain (Feb 2, 2010)

Cerberus said:


> Just how many teams did the young Robbie Keane support then?
> 
> terrah



Funny isn't it. Good luck though Keano, may you point and shout well in the SPL.

Huttons gone Sunderland too, shame really, I quite liked Alan when he first joined.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah. I quite liked the look of Hutton too when he first arrived. Then his defensive frailties became apparant...

Quite a good marauding full back. Probably do quite well in our reserve team at the Stadium of Light.

Kaboul is one I can't quite fathom......if he was deemed surplus 18months / 2 yrs ago then what has changed since? Is it just the opinion of Ramos v Harry?

Not sure if we picked up a keeper or not. I'll have to check the THFC site later..

I have to wish Keano well too. Not a better pointer and shouter in the league. The odd occasional wonder goal too amid a plethora of muffed chances. Let see what Eider can do for us now.....


----------



## deadringer (Feb 2, 2010)

i'll miss his somersaults finishing with firing repeated arrows into the sky the most.................


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 2, 2010)

lol at all you cunts lining up to say how average Keane is in the Premiership despite being your most consistent goalscorer since you signed him the first time and hailing Redknapp for re-signing him, and generally sucking his cock on an hourly basis.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 3, 2010)

I'll miss him for pens, tbh.

Nice to see Defoe scoring by accident against the norvern munkies, though.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 3, 2010)

1-1!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 3, 2010)

Dodgy goal.


----------



## tarannau (Feb 3, 2010)

yay. I've never thought I'd say this but: come on Leeds


----------



## 1927 (Feb 3, 2010)

Can't see why the commentators were syaing that Tottenham fully deserved their lead anyway. Leeds may not have had as many clear chances, but by christ they are givng Spurs a game and a half!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 3, 2010)

Proper cup tie this, gonna be a good 2nd half!


----------



## tommers (Feb 3, 2010)

tarannau said:


> yay. I've never thought I'd say this but: come on Leeds



come on tarannau, there is a line.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 3, 2010)

This leeds keeper should get man of the match.


----------



## tarannau (Feb 3, 2010)

tommers said:


> come on tarannau, there is a line.



I'm a child of the 80s, what can i say. I'm a bit too young to have an ingrained hatred of Leeds, but I sure did take an irrational dislike of permy bubbleheads Hoddle and Waddle. I've never did like Spuds for whatever reason.

I should hate Leeds, but they're the underdog here. And they're putting on a darn fine run against big teams.


----------



## deadringer (Feb 3, 2010)

talking of keepers, watching robbo at half time and thinking of our current policy - what are the odds on us re-signing him in the near future?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 3, 2010)

Maybe in a bit. After Chimbonda's been and gone again a few times. 

Extra time here would be a pain. We have to play a proper team at the weekend.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 3, 2010)

knew that was offside.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 3, 2010)

Careful now lads. Don't concede a couple in the last minute.

Actually, we should train against Leeds more often. They seem to bring something out in Bentley.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 3, 2010)

Now fuck off back to the 3rd division, you shower of cunts!


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 3, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Now fuck off back to the 3rd division, you shower of cunts!



Bit harsh that...but I seem to remember you're a red, so fair one.

FWIW, dirty leeds punched well above their weight in what were two very good cup ties. On that form, they should easily come up automatically and then comfortably secure championship football for a while with no dramas......hang on, what am i saying. This IS Leeds after all....

I really enjoyed the two games as a Spurs fan. Not sure I'd have been too happy with the overall profligacy had it been a league game but I've been quite relaxed about the cup runs this year - as opposed to the PL where i've been getting a bit het up of late.


----------



## chieftain (Feb 4, 2010)

Job done, on we march...


----------



## chieftain (Feb 8, 2010)

Job not done vs Villa, we go backwards...


----------



## xes (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah, we kind of fucked it didn't we. Has anyone mentioned the utter shitness of one named Peter Crouch yet? 

He's so fucking shit it's nearly funny


----------



## xes (Feb 10, 2010)

anyone got a working link for tonights game? I can't connect to anything at the moment


----------



## deadringer (Feb 10, 2010)

hunting to no avail im afraid. i guess with villa - utd and arse - liv there is not much call round the world for spurs - wolves


----------



## xes (Feb 10, 2010)

I got one
http://tvembed.com/player.php?play=1306&uri=ch1

that was really starting to piss me off 

(and I wish I hadn't, cos Wolves have scored  )


----------



## xes (Feb 10, 2010)

This site has links to most of todays games
http://www.chsporttk.tk/


----------



## deadringer (Feb 10, 2010)

http://www.asiaplatetv.net/watch_sopcast.php?id=754

takes a few mins to load


----------



## xes (Feb 10, 2010)

what a fucking shower of fucking shite


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 10, 2010)

Glad none of the streams are working for me. The BBC ticker is ripping the piss out of us.

E2A: fulltime and that's that, then. Arse. Villa result is a pain, too.


----------



## xes (Feb 10, 2010)

Bollocksing fucking cunting bunch of fucking useless second rate fucking CUNTS.

Wanking fucking poxy bastards. I'm glad it's fucking over  

FUCK OFF AND DIE


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 10, 2010)

Fucking Tottenham

Fucking Football

Why do we fucking bother.

CUNTS


----------



## deadringer (Feb 10, 2010)

fucking lumping it up and hoping for the best. utter shit. gave the ball away more times than i care to remember. THud is usually always on target, even he was shooting wildly.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 10, 2010)

We've played twice a week since 16th Jan, to be fair.


----------



## Discordia (Feb 10, 2010)

How do you lose to Wolves. I mean, really.


----------



## xes (Feb 10, 2010)

Maurice Picarda said:


> We've played twice a week since 16th Jan, to be fair.



180 minutes of football a week? The poor little diddumsies. They're poor little legsies must be tiredywises.


----------



## xes (Feb 10, 2010)

Discordia said:


> How do you lose to Wolves. I mean, really.



by playing really really really really REALLY fucking shit football  (and having Peter Crouch in the squad, doomed to failure)


----------



## Discordia (Feb 10, 2010)

Were you hoofing it to Crouch all game as usual?

That guy is like a curse on teams


----------



## xes (Feb 10, 2010)

I'd like to fucking hoof the cunt, right in the fucking face.
Though he only played for x amount of the second half I think (streams kept fucking up, pc had to be restared, so I'm not sure on that)


----------



## kained&able (Feb 10, 2010)

xes said:


> 180 minutes of football a week? The poor little diddumsies. They're poor little legsies must be tiredywises.



good work xes! 

Also i'm fairly sure everyone has been playing to that schedule AND spurs have about the biggest squad in the league.


dave


----------



## discokermit (Feb 10, 2010)

Discordia said:


> How do you lose to Wolves. I mean, really.


i'm sure you will be able to get the matches on dvd from the wolves club shop. then you can learn how tottenham lost to wolves.

twice.


----------



## haZe36 (Feb 10, 2010)

discokermit said:


> i'm sure you will be able to get the matches on dvd from the wolves club shop. then you can learn how tottenham lost to wolves.
> 
> twice.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 11, 2010)

got as far as you can with a chequebook manager?


----------



## gabi (Feb 11, 2010)

Is the title of this thread startin to hurt just a weeeeeee bit?


----------



## IC3D (Feb 11, 2010)

I new this was going to happen its like a fuckin bad soap opera this.


----------



## gabi (Feb 11, 2010)

wait till the tax inspectors arrive


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 11, 2010)

gabi said:


> Is the title of this thread startin to hurt just a weeeeeee bit?



YES

IC3D -  I new this was going to happen its like a fuckin bad soap opera this.  

YES AGAIN


Had a night to sleep on the defeat so I should have calmed down by now.


But I aint


Pricks.


Have wondered for a while now if Harry has reached his peak. Hhmmm.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 11, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> got as far as you can with a chequebook manager?


----------



## tommers (Feb 11, 2010)

gabi said:


> wait till the tax inspectors arrive


----------



## tommers (Feb 11, 2010)

Cerberus said:


> Have wondered for a while now if Harry has reached his peak. Hhmmm.






Even better.


----------



## chieftain (Feb 11, 2010)

urrggghhhhhhhhhhh... Bollocks


----------



## chieftain (Feb 14, 2010)

Penalty hoodoo! We've gone from playing good footy to distinctly average in just 6 weeks. It can't all be down to missing len and modders injury


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 14, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Penalty hoodoo! We've gone from playing good footy to distinctly average in just 6 weeks. *It can't all be down to missing len* and modders injury



Think it might be,,,

Sad indictment of a huge squad that the team only fires when there is a bit of variety in the shape of Lennon.

Was suprised too to see Hudd taking pens. Thought Krancaer would have been the man. Or even Bentley.

It is a bad problem though.


----------



## chieftain (Feb 20, 2010)

Wigan tomorrow. Spurs don't you dare let us down...


----------



## xes (Feb 21, 2010)

Not a pretty game, but I'd fuck the result


----------



## IC3D (Feb 21, 2010)

Well done Pav, bit late though hes off isn't it.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 21, 2010)

Pav again...

WELL impressed by Spurs today.

The freezing north-west; half empty ground; a workman like side battling to stave off relegation; and playing on a roughly ploughed cabbage patch of a pitch - 

all the hallmarks of a traditional Tottenham defeat. Shankly's description of Spurs in the 60's always comes to mind on days like this, "The Drury Lane tapdancers"

So, the lads impressed me by bossing the game, getting stuck in, showing more desire and commitment than the oppostion and keeping a clean sheet. Not very 'us' but that's what made it so satisfying.

Play to the conditions and all that.................

My 6 year old loved it too


----------



## deadringer (Feb 24, 2010)

game is on the fa website, nice to watch a decent picture on the internet for once!!


----------



## chieftain (Feb 24, 2010)

Get in 3-0 so far... COYS


----------



## deadringer (Feb 24, 2010)

another 2 for pav, well done son!!


----------



## xes (Feb 25, 2010)

deadringer said:


> game is on the fa website, nice to watch a decent picture on the internet for once!!



so would someone mind telling me why I watched it on a grainy feed?


----------



## chieftain (Feb 25, 2010)

Cerberus said:


> Pav again...
> 
> WELL impressed by Spurs today.
> 
> ...



Glad you enjoyed it and more importantly glad your next generation did to!


----------



## Diamond (Feb 28, 2010)

Modric is quite good, isn't he?

Almost could play for Arsenal you know.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 28, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Modric is quite good, isn't he?
> 
> Almost could play for Arsenal you know.



He's better than that, Fergie might even give the lad a chance.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 1, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Modric is quite good, isn't he?
> 
> Almost could play for Arsenal you know.



you' play him in defence


----------



## chieftain (Mar 1, 2010)

COYS, great result for us, bloody well done lads, keep it up


----------



## Cerberus (Mar 1, 2010)

Yep,

Good result. Hanging on a bit there at the end - shocking miss from Donovan. 

Still, onward and upward.

and yes, Modric is a class act 

Wonder how long it'll take the vultures from the 'SKY4' t start circling?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 6, 2010)

Oh dear, Harry's started talking mordantly about dem bare bones again.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 6, 2010)

Yes, bare bones in the Mido sense.

Live on proper telly I see. I sense baked beans on toast at half time and a tight passage. But enough of my personal life.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 6, 2010)

A draw is both the most likely and the most annoying outcome. The Graun is suggesting that we deal with the injuries by shoving Kaboul in midfield. Which would be a great idea if he wasn't cuptied.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 6, 2010)

Given Assou-Ekotto is fit (I think  he is), I assume the midfield is Bale, Palacios, Kranjcar and Modric   - which sounds bloody marvellous to me.

Also looking forward to the possibility of  Crouch with Pav.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 6, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Given Assou-Ekotto is fit (I think he is), I assume the midfield is Bale, Palacios, Kranjcar and Modric - which sounds bloody marvellous to me.
> 
> Also looking forward to the possibility of Crouch with Pav.


 
I thought BAE wasn't, but agree that both of our big 'uns up front would be rather nice against Fulham.


----------



## Discordia (Mar 6, 2010)

Has 'arry still not cottoned on to that whole 4-2-3-1 thing? Fits your squad like a glove but noooooo.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 6, 2010)

Why you're not manager I can't imagine.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm finding it difficult to be thrilled.


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 6, 2010)

Fuck I hate Fulham.  I despie Tottenham but I hate Fulham.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow, what a boring half that was.


----------



## xes (Mar 6, 2010)

yep, been a bit on the dullard side so far, let's hope we can wake the fuck up for the second half.


----------



## Cerberus (Mar 6, 2010)

Tedious waste of everyones time.

However, Fulham play such a compact game - 2 x banks of four defending almost inside their own penalty area that it is very hard to break em down.

Glad of another crack at em at WHL, hopefully with a few bodies back


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 6, 2010)

I didn't see it in the end but it feels like job done to me. After all, they're not bad atm and we had injuries. Hopefully have them at the Lane and draw Pompey in the semi.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 7, 2010)

Pompey! That'll do 


Semi's at Wembley now of course . ..


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 7, 2010)

Bear with me, there are three 'ifs' here . . . If we beat Fulham at home and then Pompey at Wembley, and if Chelsea beat Villa at Wembely . . . we're in the Europa Cup, init. I think


----------



## deadringer (Mar 7, 2010)

would rather not be in the europa cup tbh. the last 2 seasons we haven't done well in the league whilst being in the blasted thing. thursday night trips to parts of the old soviet union are hardly the best preperation for the weekends football


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 8, 2010)

It's a fair point. It's a rubbish tournament, and I'm not sure even winning the bloody thing would change that view. It's probably partly about income though - an extra 10-12 games a season - and partly about the delusion of 'progress'. No, it is shit.


----------



## Discordia (Mar 8, 2010)

It is progress IMO. It gives players European experience. How are you going to beat Sevilla, Valencia, CSKA Moscow, or whoever you get in qualifying, if the players have never played a Russian or Spanish team?

The manager could use some practice against them too!


----------



## chieftain (Mar 8, 2010)

I must admit I enjoyed Thursday nights in Europe!


----------



## chieftain (Mar 8, 2010)

Just got a ticket for the derby on the 10th April anyone else going?


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice one. I don't go much myself nowadays but it's always a cracker.

Very handy result at Wigan tonight. Fwiw, I sneaked a look at Citeh's run in, no prettier than ours tbf.


----------



## Cerberus (Mar 9, 2010)

Top work Chief

Much like LC, I dont get to live football much at all these days (used to be season ticket holder and go away everywhere).

Enjoy it mate. It was always the highlight of the league season for me..


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 9, 2010)

deadringer said:


> would rather not be in the europa cup tbh. the last 2 seasons we haven't done well in the league whilst being in the blasted thing. thursday night trips to parts of the old soviet union are hardly the best preperation for the weekends football



hate this attitude. As if finishing 4th in the league were the be all and end all of everything. Give me a cup win anyday.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 9, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> hate this attitude. As if finishing 4th in the league were the be all and end all of everything. Give me a cup win anyday.



I agree, a cup win would be great, so would fourth place!


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 9, 2010)

chieftain said:


> I agree, a cup win would be great, so would fourth place!



but choosing. no contest for me. The day out, even to the Europa League final you'd remember for a looooong looooong time. Finishing 4th and going out in the group stages of the CL? Meh.


----------



## Discordia (Mar 9, 2010)

Group stages?  Try looking who you'd have to play in qualifying!


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 9, 2010)

I can't stand this clown but at least he's old skool:

Goon paying to not wear a Tottenham shirt - same as Terry Henry last summer about Vierra.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 13, 2010)

http://www.vipcanal.com/ch1.html

This stream has been excellent, btw. 

Not often we score form corners.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 13, 2010)

2-0.  If we didn't have the top three to play in April I could think this 4th place was on.


Also, an early hattrick for someone in the frozen north by the name Robbie Keane.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 13, 2010)

No penalty?


----------



## nicksonic (Mar 13, 2010)

definite penalty, webb couldn't have been better placed!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 13, 2010)

And the sodding stream has fallen over. Still, can't see them coming back now.


----------



## deadringer (Mar 13, 2010)

http://www.fromsport.com/video-199431.html


----------



## nicksonic (Mar 13, 2010)

fuck, samba's got one back for blackburn, gomes really shouldn't have gone for that.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 13, 2010)

Crouch and Pav? That didn't work brilliantly against Fulham.


----------



## nicksonic (Mar 13, 2010)

3-1, pav finally gets a second


----------



## deadringer (Mar 13, 2010)

yes!!!!!!!!! go on pav!!


----------



## ska invita (Mar 13, 2010)

woohoo! cant believe we're still 4th  comeon you Sunderland (to beat Mancity tommoro)


----------



## nicksonic (Mar 13, 2010)

excellent goal by kalinic ruled out by webb, he's been rubbish today.


----------



## nicksonic (Mar 13, 2010)

ska invita said:


> woohoo! cant believe we're still 4th  comeon you Sunderland (to beat Mancity tommoro)



there'd be a certain amount of satisfaction in seeing darren bent score a couple...


----------



## Discordia (Mar 13, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> excellent goal by kalinic ruled out by webb, he's rubbish


Fixed.

Why anyone thinks Webb is a good referee is beyond me.


----------



## nicksonic (Mar 13, 2010)

don't worry, he's our (england's) rep at the world cup!

oh...


----------



## ska invita (Mar 13, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Fixed.


oh yeah? always on the look out of signs of fixxes. Any other examples of him being blatantly dodgy (dont really keep up on refs). I couldnt really see what happened on this, as watching spanish stream of the game.


nicksonic said:


> excellent goal by kalinic ruled out by webb, he's been rubbish today.


really was goal of the month (if it had stood)

Anyhow,
Its all looking good for us, up until two weeks of hell in April:

Saturday, 10 April 2010
Tottenham v Arsenal, 12:45 

Saturday, 17 April 2010
Tottenham v Chelsea, 17:30 

Sunday, 25 April 2010
Man Utd v Tottenham, 14:00


----------



## chieftain (Mar 13, 2010)

Great stuff, well done pav, perhaps your not as lazy as I thought lad!


----------



## Discordia (Mar 13, 2010)

ska invita said:


> oh yeah? always on the look out of signs of fixxes. Any other examples of him being blatantly dodgy (dont really keep up on refs). I couldnt really see what happened on this, as watching spanish stream of the game.


I was fixing your comment that he was rubbish _today_. He's consistently rubbish.

He's just a shit ref, like so many others.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 14, 2010)

hold your breath for just a few more minutes . . . .


----------



## nicksonic (Mar 14, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> hold your breath for just a few more minutes . . . .



they just couldn't quite do it  

brilliant goal by johnson mind.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 14, 2010)

Would have taken that at the start though.

Does anyone know why our game at Citeh hasn't got a date yet; for example, I'd have thought this coming Wed would suit?


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 16, 2010)

The Mail says we've paid £6.5 mill for Sandro and The Times says £9 mill. Either way, the deal seems to be finally done and he'll arrive for next season.



> Sandro, who was 21 yesterday, captained Brazil Under-20 to victory in the South American Youth Championship in Venezuela last year and has since won a senior cap as a substitute in a World Cup qualifying match against Chile in September. He would need to receive special dispensation to play in the Barclays Premier League because he would not automatically be eligible for a work permit.
> 
> As part of the deal, Internacional will send youth players to Tottenham, who will provide marketing and management help to the Brazilian club.


Times

/bare bones


----------



## chieftain (Mar 16, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> The Mail says we've paid £6.5 mill for Sandro and The Times says £9 mill. Either way, the deal seems to be finally done and he'll arrive for next season.
> 
> 
> Times
> ...



get in Arry, thats what we're after...


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 16, 2010)

I agree, it is. Lets hope he's the mustard.

I see it's Villa's turn tonight to try and help us out . . . 0-0 so far at Wigan.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 18, 2010)

Is it the 1980s again? Just paid £13 for a ticket against Fulham.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 19, 2010)

Brill: http://www.dearmrlevy.com/dml/2010/3/17/thfc-battle-cry.html

Come on Barca!


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 19, 2010)

Maurice - it's not going to be a sell out, is it?

Chief - we can't do it, not with the Goons and Chelsea at home and Man Utd and Man Citeh away still to come. We lost our chance by giving up the 2-0 at Everton, dropping 6 points vs. Wolves, losing at home to Stoke and drawing with Hull . . . That form doesn't deserve CL imo.

Defoe  getting sent off vs. Pompey and missing (I think) 4 penalties probably didn't help either.

It's fun while it lasts though, perhap Levy has a plan  . . .


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 20, 2010)

Don't know about the rest of you but I'm finding this a fascinating period, the injury list has created some very interesting pairings and units:

Bale in front of Assou-Ekotto
The Croatian right side
Palacios sitting, Modric pushing
Crouch and Pav (Defoe seems to be out as well for a while)

I'm glued given the chance and hope for a full stream this afternoon


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 20, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Maurice - it's not going to be a sell out, is it?
> 
> . .


 

http://www.tottenhamhotspur.com/tickets/ticket_office_today.html

May all your other pessimistic predictions leave you chomping on millinery!


----------



## Discordia (Mar 20, 2010)

What was the Bale challenge like?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 20, 2010)

http://mangaplustv.t35.com/crbst_31.html


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't know where you get these links from.

Where are you sitting for £12, on Roy Hodgson's lap?


----------



## IC3D (Mar 20, 2010)

Stoke playing like twats


----------



## Discordia (Mar 20, 2010)

Kindly beat them to shit now pls.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 20, 2010)

Bit of handbags between A-E and Corluka: not ideal.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 20, 2010)

FFS


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 20, 2010)

It looked as though Assou-Ekotto lost the plot after the handbags. Still not recovered.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 20, 2010)

I wouldn't like to be behind Huddlestone and Kaboul in the canteen queue.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 20, 2010)

Beautiful !


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 20, 2010)

Ooh, that was nice.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 20, 2010)

Er, Luka?


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 20, 2010)

Do you know who Kevi Bond reminds me of?

Do you care?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 20, 2010)

No, moderately.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 20, 2010)

Hasn't he's got that care worn look of Caterham's finest: Bill Nighy?

Bassong you fucking twat!


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 20, 2010)

Relief. That almost makes up for the home draw.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 20, 2010)

That slip in the 89th minute!


----------



## ska invita (Mar 21, 2010)

ska invita said:


> Anyhow,
> Its all looking good for us, up until two weeks of hell in April:
> 
> Saturday, 10 April 2010
> ...



Anyone know when Lennon is due back? With Lennon on the right and Bale up the left I reckon we could even win some of the above games.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 21, 2010)

ska invita said:


> Anyone know when Lennon is due back? With Lennon on the right and Bale up the left I reckon we could even win some of the above games.



I found this: 

20.03.10 

Tottenham boss Harry Redknapp has revealed Aaron Lennon could take part in serious training next week. 

Lennon's groin problems have kept him sidelined since December. 

Redknapp said: "Aaron's raring to go and we're hoping that some time next week he'll get on the grass, he is desperate to play and we are desperate to have him. 

"We take it day by day and hopefully he will play before the end of the season."

Shoul be back in time for Arsenal with a bit of luck.


----------



## Bomber (Mar 21, 2010)

IC3D said:


> Stoke playing like twats



Fuck U


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 21, 2010)

If I were a betting man I'd think this might not be a bad day to be playing Fulham . . .


----------



## aylee (Mar 21, 2010)

Looking good for Spuds, with Liverpool losing and Villa drawing yesterday.  Citeh ahead at the moment, though ....


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 21, 2010)

Don't be imbecilic.


----------



## aylee (Mar 21, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Don't be imbecilic.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 22, 2010)

Thats a right result for us up at Stoke, well done lads


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 24, 2010)

As discussed earlier, at least if we win tonight (and assuming we beat Pompey in the semi) we're in Europe next season. Whether you think that's a good thing . . . .

Still bare bones but Bentley is likely available, as is Maurice Picarda.

COYS


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 24, 2010)

I've bought tickets in Fulham's "neutral end" before so I might be cup-tied.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 24, 2010)

Live on yer ITV of course, though I do now wish I were there.

Maurice, for the purpose of buying tickets are you a member of the public or a club member?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 24, 2010)

Lapsed member - I didn't renew when it moved into gold, silver and bronze levels of service.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 24, 2010)

COYS - destroy Fulham again (fingers crossed)


----------



## aylee (Mar 24, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> As discussed earlier, at least if we win tonight (and assuming we beat Pompey in the semi) we're in Europe next season.





If you win, you'll have 58 points.  Everton have 45 with 8 games to play .... so it's certainly mathematically possible that they could catch you ....


----------



## nicksonic (Mar 24, 2010)

i see the man city game has been scheduled for the penultimate wednesday of the season.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 24, 2010)

At least we should have Lennon and one or two others available by then. Citeh are playing Everton tonight. Huge blow that they took 3 points off Fulham.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 24, 2010)

The only certainty about tonight is Palacious must get booked.


----------



## Cerberus (Mar 24, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Live on yer ITV of course, though I do now wish I were there.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Same here.
> ...


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 24, 2010)

sicknotes got a touch of the gerry francis-isis.. what's he looking at?


----------



## xes (Mar 24, 2010)

COYS!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 24, 2010)

fuckin hell what a goal


----------



## xes (Mar 24, 2010)

Get in!!!


----------



## Cerberus (Mar 24, 2010)

YYYEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSS...


PAV


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 24, 2010)

Could Theo up-his-own-arse Walcott change a game like Bentley - could he fuck.

Very glad Capello is there tonight.


----------



## xes (Mar 24, 2010)

3-1


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 24, 2010)

Talk about a game of two halves!


----------



## Cerberus (Mar 24, 2010)

Fuck me.......

ripping em to pieces. Cant we play this (kamikaze) formation every week?


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 24, 2010)

It's madness at the back, we have no shape.

10 mins to go; my MotM is . . . Crouch - totally immense again.


----------



## Cerberus (Mar 24, 2010)

FA Cup semi here we come.

Well done 'arry. Showed some real balls with the half time subs.

What are the chances of organising an Urban75 Spurs jaunt to Wembley?

Reckon tickets will fairly easy to come by


----------



## xes (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm in if there is!!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 24, 2010)

Why would tickets be easy to get? Anyway, what a second half. Really loving our b team.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 25, 2010)

A fun evening, I'm sure.

So the Goon home game has to be moved back now - to a midweek date, I presume?


----------



## nicksonic (Mar 25, 2010)

april the 14th.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 25, 2010)

Indeed. That was quick work by the clubs - you could almost think they have some  planning to do 

It should be a good one given both clubs have so much at stake, and this year there is also . . . Sol.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 25, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> april the 14th.



I'll be there! can't wait...


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 25, 2010)

Well! This is a surprise, to me at least: the spread betting market has Citeh and Tottenham finishing joint 4th on 67 points. Which, given the goal diff, means that market thinks we'll finish 4th . . . 

Tottenham: 67 points
Man City: 67 points
Liverpool: 66 points
Villa: 64 points

 - I suspect more ups and downs before the end than John Terry's boxers.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 26, 2010)

whoop whoop, the deal is done. Please live up to the hype and play nice with Wilson: http://www.tottenhamhotspur.com/news/articles/sandro-deal-complete-260310.html?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 26, 2010)

Wilson can stay at right back. He looked chirpier there than Charlie did.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 27, 2010)

As Maurice infers, we may have run out of right backs and possibly central defenders.

I have no idea why we spent £10 mill with Sheff Utd but perhaps today might provide a clue. Also, if Bassong is injured (and Corluka aldeady is), I suppose it's THudd (our 6th choice centre back). Bare bones.


I'd have thought Sandro's arrival  must mean curtains for Jenas. Milan wasn't it?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 27, 2010)

He's like the woodlice that survive apocalypses, apocryphally. He will never leave.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 27, 2010)

Kyle Walker ahead of Kaboul at right back, Gudjohnsen starts with Crouch and not Pav, Thudd starts instead of Palicous - niggling injuries may be responsible.

Bale at full back instead of Assou-Ekotto - 'arry having the hump may be responsible.


Tottenham: Gomes, Kyle Walker, Bassong, Dawson, Bale, Bentley, Huddlestone, Modric, Kranjcar, Crouch, Gudjohnsen.
Subs: Alnwick, Kaboul, Pavlyuchenko, Palacios, Rose, Livermore, Assou-Ekotto.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 27, 2010)

2-0 up already.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 27, 2010)

Assuming Tottenham were in a position to do it, I suppose there was no way 'arry was going to thump Pompey or Grant.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 31, 2010)

Just for tonight: COYB ( come on you Barca )


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 3, 2010)

Best I can tell, we have almost everyone in attack positions fit and hardly anyone in defensive. Sayeth the BBC:

Doubtful: Palacios (groin)
Injured: Corluka & Huddlestone (ankle), Cudicini (broken wrists), Dawson (hamstring), Jenas, Lennon & Woodgate (all groin), King (thigh), Rose (knee) 

So, central defenders Ledley, Woodgate and Dawson are out, as are  two usual back ups (Corluka and Thudd). I suppose we have the BFG to partner Bassong and the lad from Sheffield at right back.

If Palacious is out who is Modric's  central midfield partner . . . Eider Gambling-Problem?


Elsewhere, rumour suggests the basic plan is ok and Harringay only want minor changes to the flats and supermarket (to look like they know what they're doing, I presume) - possible final approval in June. Hopefully / maybe

/rumour


----------



## deadringer (Apr 3, 2010)

fucksake. had to be him


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 3, 2010)

deadringer said:


> fucksake. had to be him


 
Yes, but twice is excessive.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 3, 2010)

Ah. Handling from a Kyle, out of its depth.


----------



## OneStrike (Apr 3, 2010)

Should have had a hat-trick, if i twittered i'd be looking at his tweets tonight.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 3, 2010)

They seem keen to make a point.


Time for Lurch.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 3, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Time for Lurch.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't pretent to know much but I'd be interested in stats on how we do with Crouch starting vs Crouch on the bench, plus why 'arry chose to not start him today.

Hugely underrated, but a lot of supporters will never see it.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 3, 2010)

Pls pls pls take points off Chelski and United before you bottle 4th!


----------



## mattie (Apr 3, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> I don't pretent to know much but I'd be interested in stats on how we do with Crouch starting vs Crouch on the bench, plus why 'arry chose to not start him today.
> 
> Hugely underrated, but a lot of supporters will never see it.



Yep - he's improved his 'big man skills' quite a lot, and aligned to that he's a lot more technically able than a lot of people seem to credit him for.

I think the problem is how to fit him in, like John Hartson he's not a target man despite his size, and though he's developed that part of his game it's really not his strength.  With Hartson there was a tendency to lump it up to him, where he was much better coming onto the ball.  Wonder if that's bungpuss' reservation, after experiences with Hartson at UP?


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 4, 2010)

You say he's not a target man but he not only gets on the end of almost everything in the air, but he presents those around him with a high percentage of decent second balls. It's genuinely impressive, at least nowadays.

There's also great value in the way he pulls central defenders all over the show creating chances for, usually, Defoe.

As for ground work, he's a decent Prem standard forward and actually makes more of his natural ability with his above average work rate and willingness.

I also think he's hugely underrated as a defensive option - for example at corners and the way he completely neutralised Delap's throw ins.


----------



## mattie (Apr 4, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> You say he's not a target man but he not only gets on the end of almost everything in the air, but he presents those around him with a high percentage of decent second balls. It's genuinely impressive, at least nowadays.
> 
> There's also great value in the way he pulls central defenders all over the show creating chances for, usually, Defoe.
> 
> ...



He's added that, but he's not naturally good at dealing with balls from defence up to him.  He gets shepherded too easily, and gives away many, many, many free-kicks, not least for England.

He's always been outstanding at attacking crosses.  Not just because he's obscenely tall, but because he's got good anticipation and technique both in the air and on the ground.  Ridiculous scissor/bicycle kicks excepted.

This holds for John Hartson (not the England or scissors/bicycle bit) and for Peter Crouch, which was my original point.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 4, 2010)

I suppose I never really looked at Hartson's game closley, probably for the same prejudiced reasons some can't take to Crouch. I just think he's a very different proposition this season and a major asset - guaranteed for the WC, imo.


----------



## mattie (Apr 4, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> I suppose I never really looked at Hartson's game closley, probably for the same prejudiced reasons some can't take to Crouch. I just think he's a very different proposition this season and a major asset - guaranteed for the WC, imo.



You seem to be thinking comparing him to Hartson is a criticism - it's not, Hartson was a superb player, but didn't play in a way that people anticipated he would.

I've probably mentioned this on the West Ham thread, but John Hartson actually preferred playing in a team containing Iain Dowie - perhaps the only man at the club, fans included, to hold that opinion.

Not only because Dowie made his strike partner look like Maradona in comparison, but because Dowie filled the target-man role leaving Hartson to play his natural game.  When Hartson played alongside Kitson the roles were reversed and Hartson (although good) was not as effective, as he wouldn't be playing to his strengths as much.

eta: to tie that back in to Crouch, as long as he's not used as a target-man, hold-it-up or flick-it-on player I'm happy.  Get some decent crosses (lofted or low) in for him to attack and I think he'd be an asset for England.  The problem comes, a la Hartson, that it's too easy just to lump it up to him.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 4, 2010)

Not as a criticism, I just don't know Hartson well enough. Interesting to think about him and Dowie though.

The other thing is when you have 4 strikers (at club or international tournament level), the 'long ball' is only a tool in the tactical armoury, not a policy - neither Tottenham or England play one way, or even two or three ways. You play, at least in part, to exploit the shortcomings of this particular opposition and the circs of the game at that point. Obv. can't do that so well with only a couple of strikers.


----------



## mattie (Apr 4, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Not as a criticism, I just don't know Hartson well enough. Interesting to think about him and Dowie though.
> 
> The other thing is when you have 4 strikers (at club or international tournament level), the 'long ball' is only a tool in the tactical armoury, not a policy - neither Tottenham or England play one way, or even two or three ways. You play, at least in part, to exploit the shortcomings of this particular opposition and the circs of the game at that point. Obv. can't do that so well with only a couple of strikers.



It all depends upon who you use in what formation - I think the temptation remains to use Crouch in a longer-ball dominated formation (which sometimes means players 'default' to that mode depending upon who they see in front of them, even if not expressly decided by the manager) which is really wasting him.  I think he's better suited to teams with tidy wingers and crossers of the ball.

For England, Heskey if we want to hoof it up (do we really want to be doing that in any case?) and Crouch if we plan on getting in behind down the wings.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 6, 2010)

Bloody shame:


----------



## Discordia (Apr 6, 2010)

As if you'd do any better.

If we don't win I actually hope you lot do. Really really don't want Liverpool getting 4th somehow!


----------



## chieftain (Apr 7, 2010)

Its a beautiful morning!


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking forward to Sunday?

Any major plans or are you watching the tv at home with a beer and/or sparking up a fat one?


----------



## chieftain (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm home for the Sunday game, off to the lane on Wednesday!


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 8, 2010)

It's an epic few weeks init, and probably not many wins I'm afraid -  at least eveyone will be a great win.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 8, 2010)

To be honest: I'm shitting it a bit, no one can fuck it up for themselves like Spurs can!


----------



## Cerberus (Apr 8, 2010)

chieftain said:


> To be honest: I'm shitting it a bit, no one can fuck it up for themselves like Spurs can!




Yep this ^^

In a grand fashion, with everyone else looking on and laughing..

Couldnt get a ticket for Sunday, so I'll be watching on TV with the kids. Might (just might) have a ticket for wednesday night - not getting my hopes just yet though.

4th has long gone I'm afraid. City have an easy run in and us at home, while we are playing 3 title chasing steamrollering juggernauts in succession. I didnt really expect us to get beaten at Sunderland. I was guilty of looking ahead at the next few weeks really and had thought we'd draw or even sneak it. Then again experience should have told me that our ex-players LOVE to score against us

Cup Final and top six finish would be a good season IMO. I had set my hopes on 4th earlier in the season but games like Stoke (h); Wolves (h & a); and Hull (h) fucked it all up....

Anyway 

COYS


oh and does anyone really know when little Aaron is due back? He's been sorely missed.......keeps fingers crossed


----------



## Corax (Apr 8, 2010)

chieftain said:


> To be honest: I'm shitting it a bit, no one can fuck it up for themselves like Spurs can!



I'm not shitting it at all.  6th place is nailed on, no one's gonna take it from us.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 8, 2010)

Cerberus said:


> oh and does anyone really know when little Aaron is due back? He's been sorely missed.......keeps fingers crossed



Azza Bud is hopefully back on Sunday, this is from the papers though so I'll believe it when I see it!


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 8, 2010)

I know people have diff views on the Europa Cup but it is correct to say that if we beat Pompey and Chelsea beat Villa we're in it as FA Cup finalists in a year when the other team will be in the CL: The FA Cup still has that arrangement?


----------



## chieftain (Apr 10, 2010)

COYS tomorrow let's give Pompey a game. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Cerberus (Apr 10, 2010)

No complacency please boys......

COYS


heard. Aaron is fit again too


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 11, 2010)

Lennon would be nice but, at least for today, we need a proper centre back to partner Bassong because we're so disorganised with these makeshift options. Hopefully, Dawson will pass the medical.

Right back is also a worry. Also, does Palacious  have to pass a last min. medical? 

Aside from defence and defensive midfield, the attack looks good - I really hope 'arry starts with Crouch but I wouldn't be surprised if he didn't. Looking forward to Bale flying down the wing.


----------



## Corax (Apr 11, 2010)

Lennon's out.  Need Bale to provide the pace again today.

COYS.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 11, 2010)

Gomes, Corluka, Dawson, Bassong, Bale, Bentley, Huddlestone, Palacios, Modric, Crouch, Defoe.

Subs: Alnwick, Pavlyuchenko, Gudjohnsen, Kranjcar, Rose, Livermore, Assou-Ekotto.


Pace and accuracy into Crouch with Defoe running them into the ground. Busy afternoon for the Pompey central defence - I hope.


----------



## Corax (Apr 11, 2010)

Live on ITV.com

http://www.itv.com/Channels/ITV1/default.html?vodcrid=sim1&a=true

Hope Thud dictates play as we know he can.  Wilson needs to play high up the pitch and protect the space behind him so Thud can launch those passes.

Hope Defoe watches the offsides too.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 11, 2010)

My mum's at Wembley now 

I think I upset her by saying it'd be a nice story for Portsmouth to get to the final


----------



## ska invita (Apr 11, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> My mum's at Wembley now
> 
> I think I upset her by saying it'd be a nice story for Portsmouth to get to the final



As a spurs fan i feel sorry for portsmouth - we quite literally gutted the portsmouth squad taking everything they had and leaving them sunk. If there was some cosmic justice out there we'll lose today - I don't think it'll happen, but if it does at least this will make it seem not quite as bad.

COYS


----------



## ska invita (Apr 11, 2010)

is lennon still not fit?


----------



## Corax (Apr 11, 2010)

Niko £2m lol.


----------



## Corax (Apr 11, 2010)

Spurs/Portsmouth connections

Rocha
Boateng
Defoe
Crouch
Kranjcar
Brown

Pick 3.

I think we've done a wee bit better lol.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 11, 2010)

They can gloss over it all they want but it's a park pitch. Ideal for Pompey's agricultural style.


----------



## Corax (Apr 11, 2010)

Can't understand why our national pitch is so shite... Fucking ice rink.


----------



## xes (Apr 11, 2010)

What the fuck is it going to take for us to score?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 11, 2010)

God I wish I could see my mam


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 11, 2010)

c'mon pompey!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 11, 2010)

goooooooooooooalll ahahah what timing!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 11, 2010)

That is _fucking_ dubious


----------



## Notorious J.I.M (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## pboi (Apr 11, 2010)

this game is AMAZING


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 11, 2010)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 11, 2010)

Portsmouth: "a club against the world".

_Hardly_ 

My mum is _not_ going to be happy


----------



## tbaldwin (Apr 11, 2010)

Is this funnier than Ross County v Celtic?


----------



## pboi (Apr 11, 2010)

Redknapp looks like hes got Parkinsons


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 11, 2010)

tbaldwin said:


> Is this funnier than Ross County v Celtic?



i can't decide


----------



## 1927 (Apr 11, 2010)

With the exception of some Spurs fans surely no one can be unhappy by this scoreline. Well done Pompey, all the best in the final, and atleast your fans will have some good memories of this season.


----------



## xes (Apr 11, 2010)

buggery bollocks. Oh well, it's been a bloody good game. Bit of a pisser on the result, but fuck it, well done Pompey.


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Apr 11, 2010)

epic, epic, EPIC 



LOL!


----------



## Starflesh (Apr 11, 2010)

Spurs were cheated!  That was a perfectly good goal from Crouch, obviously.  And that was NOT a penalty.  It was a perfect tackle from Palacios.  Portsmouth may have great spirit and played well, but they also had two massive decisions go for them.  That was a great game ruined by the referee.


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Apr 11, 2010)

Starflesh said:


> That was a perfectly good goal from Crouch, obviously.



Makes up for his one last week that shouldn't have stood


----------



## passenger (Apr 11, 2010)

well done pompy


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 11, 2010)

Starflesh said:


> Spurs were cheated!  That was a perfectly good goal from Crouch, obviously.  And that was NOT a penalty.  It was a perfect tackle from Palacios.  Portsmouth may have great spirit and played well, but they also had two massive decisions go for them.  That was a great game ruined by the referee.



Surely this cant be true? Referees don't make mistake do they? Has this sort of thing happened before? 

This is a scandal, someone write to FIFA, we must get this game replayed ... or is the referee's decision final?


----------



## Starflesh (Apr 11, 2010)

passenger said:


> well done pompy



As a Spurs fan, I was ready to say "Well done, Pompey" myself if they had come out on top, because it was a great and passionately fought game.  But those decisions were outrageous and ruined the game.  Shocking!


----------



## Starflesh (Apr 11, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Surely this cant be true? Referees don't make mistake do they? Has this sort of thing happened before?
> 
> This is a scandal, someone write to FIFA, we must get this game replayed ... or is the referee's decision final?



Perfectly good goal, perfectly good tackle.  I am sure I will learn to move on at some point, after counselling, but currently the sense of injustice is quite stinging, especially as all the focus seems to be on what a "wonderful story" the whole Pompey thing is, rather than the fact that the game was won through bad bad bad decisions.

Dear FIFA . . .


----------



## chieftain (Apr 11, 2010)

Ah fuck it, I'm gutted. Best of luck in the final Pompey.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 11, 2010)

chieftain said:


> To be honest: I'm shitting it a bit, no one can fuck it up for themselves like Spurs can!



Missed rue chances. < rearrange to make a well known phrase or saying!


----------



## TAE (Apr 11, 2010)

This is just brilliant!

When's the last time a club in administration (?) was relegated and reached the FA Cup final on the same weekend? 

Well done Pompey!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2010)

TAE said:
			
		

> This is just brilliant!
> 
> When's the last time a club in administration (?) was relegated and reached the FA Cup final on the same weekend?
> 
> Well done Pompey!



Was wondering this too. 
Any top flight team been relegated and WON the cup in the same season?


----------



## CherryRipe (Apr 11, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Was wondering this too.
> Any top flight team been relegated and WON the cup in the same season?



Didn't Middlesboro do it one year ?  Can't be arsed to check though.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 11, 2010)

They got to the final in 1997 but Chelsea beat them 2-0.

Doesn't bode well for Portsmouth!


----------



## ericjarvis (Apr 11, 2010)

Starflesh said:


> Spurs were cheated!  That was a perfectly good goal from Crouch, obviously.  And that was NOT a penalty.  It was a perfect tackle from Palacios.  Portsmouth may have great spirit and played well, but they also had two massive decisions go for them.  That was a great game ruined by the referee.



Not the first time that dubious refereeing has decided an FA Cup finalist, but I'm not sure I can remember dodgy refereeing being so obviously responsible for both finalists getting there.


----------



## tommers (Apr 11, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> They got to the final in 1997 but Chelsea beat them 2-0.
> 
> Doesn't bode well for Portsmouth!



They got to the carling cup final that year too.


----------



## Corax (Apr 12, 2010)

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/petition/236921588


----------



## tommers (Apr 12, 2010)

Corax said:


> http://www.thepetitionsite.com/petition/236921588




It evens itself out over a season.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 12, 2010)

TAE said:


> This is just brilliant!
> 
> When's the last time a club in administration (?) was relegated and reached the FA Cup final on the same weekend?
> 
> Well done Pompey!



I can only think of Luton (not top flight) last season when they had points deducted, were relegated and won the Johnstone's Paint Trophy (not the FA cup!)


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 12, 2010)

Corax said:


> http://www.thepetitionsite.com/petition/236921588







> Signature Goal: 2,147,483,647
> Signatures: 6


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 12, 2010)

I gave up when he booked THudd for slipping over in the wrong place.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 12, 2010)

The Guardian on Wembley:



> The bad news for people paying through the nose to watch matches and eat £7 chilli dogs at this soulless white elephant is that the dreadful fibre-turf pitch is unlikely to be replaced with a seeded Desso equivalent of the kind grown at the Emirates, among other Premier League grounds. Such turf takes three months to bed in and can't be stored in a nearby warehouse during monster truck rallies or Muse gigs, rendering it unsuitable for a stadium that cost so much it's forced to stage a minimum of two rugby matches, seven football matches, three rock concerts and an American Football game between now and the end of October just to keep the bank manager happy.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 14, 2010)

Tonight's the night! Bit worried by our injury list but to be honest if any player fails to find a derby motivating then its time to give up.

If any of you Urban75 Spurs are going PM me for boozer details...

May the best team win, COYS!


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 14, 2010)

Have a good one and give Campbell loads!


----------



## chieftain (Apr 14, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Have a good one and give Campbell loads!



Rest assured, Campbell-end will be getting plenty (non racial or homophobic) grief from me. JUDAS


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Apr 14, 2010)

FOYS

That is all.


----------



## Corax (Apr 14, 2010)

FOYPTG.


----------



## IC3D (Apr 14, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Rest assured, Campbell-end will be getting plenty (non racial or homophobic) grief from me. JUDAS



Sol Sol wherever you may be
We are not going to sing about your sexuality
We won't mention race, or that you're a mental case
We'll demonstrate our hatred and keep it PC.


----------



## tommers (Apr 14, 2010)

IC3D said:


> Sol Sol wherever you may be
> We are not going to sing about your sexuality
> We won't mention race, or that you're a mental case
> We'll demonstrate our hatred and keep it PC.





That's good!


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Apr 14, 2010)

Even I'll admit thats good


----------



## xes (Apr 14, 2010)

I am not looking forward to tonights game 

I think I'm going to get incredibly stoned now, so it numbs the humiliation and pain.


----------



## holteman (Apr 14, 2010)

Spurs..... you have done a villa.......thank you from the bottom of my heart for throwing it all away at the final hurdle... its made this season for e that little bit more bearable


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 14, 2010)

If you followed football you'd know we never had 'it' in the first place, you dumb fuck.


Right here we go, the bonkers 11 days is here; stand by your beds . . .


----------



## xes (Apr 14, 2010)

holteman said:


> Spurs..... you have done a villa.......thank you from the bottom of my heart for throwing it all away at the final hurdle... its made this season for e that little bit more bearable



the final hurdle is more like a high jump. Arsenal Chelsea Manu, games we don't usually bring many points away from. 

Fuck it, here it comes 

side note, i got to watch it up here on the computer cos the other half can't watch his own team play  (fucking goon cunt)


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 14, 2010)

FUCKING COME ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

belter!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 14, 2010)

what a goal, lost for words!


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 14, 2010)

Fuck em. Two more please.


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 14, 2010)

incredible strike, the perfect start


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 14, 2010)

His prem debut aswell, amazing!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 14, 2010)

He must have a foot like a traction engine!


----------



## holteman (Apr 14, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> If you followed football you'd know we never had 'it' in the first place, you dumb fuck.
> 
> 
> Right here we go, the bonkers 11 days is here; stand by your beds . . .



3 months ago you were in a perfect position....

least your winning tonight i guess...against your big brothers.


----------



## xes (Apr 14, 2010)

need a link!


----------



## xes (Apr 14, 2010)

thankings


----------



## tarannau (Apr 14, 2010)

Campbell and Silvestre as the centre backs? Even the Spuds can manage this.


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 14, 2010)

Maurice Picarda said:


> He must have a foot like a traction engine!



that was liquid football!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 14, 2010)

Modric, random as ever . . .


----------



## hipipol (Apr 14, 2010)

*anyone got.....*

a decent free streaming site for this???????

Please help etc...........


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 14, 2010)

excellent defensive performance coupled with a cracking goal, SUPER TOTTENHAM!


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 14, 2010)

Clattenberg has let the game flow really well, hence only the 15 fouls in this half 

 - the Goons obviously committing more that Tottenham.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 14, 2010)

Streams down, so 5 live and Broadmoor Danny Rose's goal on youtube will do me . . .


----------



## Corax (Apr 14, 2010)

Sopcast 6816, through VLC.  Couldn't get it going until about 20 minutes, but now flawless.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm not sure where to put that goal in relation to Bentley's last season at the Death Star.

I like the way Wenger just sits there pretending nothing much has happened.


----------



## strung out (Apr 14, 2010)

i've seen better goals in league one


----------



## revol68 (Apr 14, 2010)

strung_out said:


> i've seen better goals in league one



takes more balls to try that in the premier league especially when you're 19.


----------



## xes (Apr 14, 2010)

told me 6816 is invalid channel


----------



## CosmikRoger (Apr 14, 2010)

Sopcast 93288 if you can bear spanish commentary


----------



## xes (Apr 14, 2010)

http://atdhe.net/17340/watch-tottenham-vs-arsenal

kerching


----------



## Corax (Apr 14, 2010)

xes said:


> told me 6816 is invalid channel



Top link on here xes.

http://www.myp2p.eu/broadcast.php?matchid=71125&part=sports


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 14, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> I'm not sure where to put that goal in relation to Bentley's last season at the Death Star.



i'd say bentley's was better as the keeper hadn't just punched it out but they are both amazing goals


----------



## strung out (Apr 14, 2010)

revol68 said:


> takes more balls to try that in the premier league especially when you're 19.



how does it take more balls?


----------



## xes (Apr 14, 2010)

Corax said:


> Top link on here xes.
> 
> http://www.myp2p.eu/broadcast.php?matchid=71125&part=sports



back up for when mine dies


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 14, 2010)

2-0!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 14, 2010)

2-0 come on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 14, 2010)

Fuckinmg get in!


----------



## xes (Apr 14, 2010)

YESS!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 14, 2010)

The way spurs are attacking this could get worse very quickly!


----------



## Corax (Apr 14, 2010)

Fuck you goon scum!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 14, 2010)

Bet chelsea are laughing.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 14, 2010)

If they get one back I won't have any choice but to go for a walk until it's over - this is just too much.

Bring on Lurch !!


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 14, 2010)

huge chance for eidur.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 14, 2010)

I just remembered Chieftain is there - hope he's getting his money's worth . . .


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 14, 2010)

somehow i think he'll be having a good time


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 14, 2010)

amazing save, as good as a goal from gomes.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 14, 2010)

Gomes keeps the rapist out . ..


----------



## xes (Apr 14, 2010)

it's flappy bum time!!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 14, 2010)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Gomes keeps the rapist out . ..


 
And again!


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 14, 2010)

bloody hell, gomes x 2!!!


----------



## xes (Apr 14, 2010)

and again


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 14, 2010)

save after save after save from gomes.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 14, 2010)

not now 

2-1


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 14, 2010)

oh look, i jinxed it


----------



## xes (Apr 14, 2010)

sorry, that should have read
flapflapflapflapflapflap

fuck


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 14, 2010)

xes said:


> sorry, that should have read
> flapflapflapflapflapflap
> 
> fuck


haha


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 14, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> If they get one back I won't have any choice but to go for a walk until it's over - this is just too much.
> 
> Bring on Lurch !!



time for that walk!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 14, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> oh look, i jinxed it



keep posting


----------



## xes (Apr 14, 2010)

LINK not sopcast, browser

got one


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 14, 2010)

xes said:


> LINK not sopcast, browser


might be a sobcast before the night's done


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 14, 2010)

http://footballstreams.tv/watch_2.php


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 14, 2010)

argh, better touch from luca and he'd have been in there


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 14, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> keep posting



gomes is gonna save another important shot, i can feel it


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## nicksonic (Apr 14, 2010)

this is too much


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 14, 2010)

arsene managed to see the obvious corner, never mind!


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 14, 2010)

bale has been immense tonight, can't believe he's still running at full pelt right at the death.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 14, 2010)

Especially after Sunday.


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 14, 2010)

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 14, 2010)

2-1 FT


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 14, 2010)

what a game, congrats spurs.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 14, 2010)

make the most of it, it will be another ten years till you can relish the same feeling again.


----------



## xes (Apr 14, 2010)

oh my fucking good god we done it


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 14, 2010)

Well done Spuds played a good game and decisive when it mattered. Had to happen sooner or later.

Man of the match, Gomez, says it all.


----------



## Corax (Apr 14, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> make the most of it, it will be another ten years till you can relish the same feeling again.





iROBOT said:


> Man of the match, Gomez, says it all.



Please fuck off you pointless cunts!


*COYS!!!!!*


----------



## holteman (Apr 14, 2010)

well played.... you will finish above us... and probably deserve to..

4th will be hard.. but if you can do city who knows... good luck the weekend...


as football should be....good luck to you!

From an honest villa fan


----------



## Corax (Apr 14, 2010)

holteman said:


> well played.... you will finish above us... and probably deserve to..
> 
> 4th will be hard.. but if you can do city who knows... good luck the weekend...
> 
> ...



Nice one holtes.


----------



## holteman (Apr 14, 2010)

Corax said:


> Nice one holtes.



I've had a few beers and am feeling generous...

But that's what football is about.. hate each other for 180 minutes a season... then friendly banter after.

Plus if im honest...id rather you finish 4th than man city. With there cash... it will become a top 5 and we will both be fucked next year 

(presuming liverpool pull it together)


----------



## strung out (Apr 14, 2010)

preferences for finishing 4th...

Villa
Spurs (it hurts to say that)
Man City
Liverpool

so i guess i'm kind of glad you won tonight. even if you are a lol club


----------



## holteman (Apr 14, 2010)

strung_out said:


> preferences for finishing 4th...
> 
> Villa
> Spurs (it hurts to say that)
> ...




Always liked you strung_out


----------



## deadringer (Apr 14, 2010)

what a game of football, non stop drama right to the end. 

best league in the world and all that!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 14, 2010)

fuck off spuds!!!!


----------



## Corax (Apr 14, 2010)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2923081/Well-take-it-out-on-Spurs.html


----------



## dogmatique (Apr 14, 2010)

GODDAMMIT!  I'm a City fan, and the folks have sprung a visit on us this SATURDAY and they have no interest AT ALL in footie.

Yet another derby sneaked on the radio.

Not like this one is important or owt.  Curse you Tottenham!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 14, 2010)

dogmatique said:


> GODDAMMIT! I'm a City fan, and the folks have sprung a visit on us this SATURDAY and they have no interest AT ALL in footie.
> 
> Yet another derby sneaked on the radio.
> 
> Not like this one is important or owt. Curse you Tottenham!


 
The worry is that I can no longer enter a loss for you at the Woolwich into the BBC predictor with a clear conscience.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Apr 14, 2010)

lucky shits, well done for taking yer chances I guess but to qoute Jose "the best team lost".


----------



## Starflesh (Apr 14, 2010)

It will be a miracle if we, Spurs, make the top four.  A miracle.  It would take beating Man Utd, Chelsea, and Man City.  Which seems highly, highly unlikely.  Though you never know.  One epic battle at a time.

But it was lots of fun crushing Arsenal's dreams.  Almost made up for Sunday.


----------



## tommers (Apr 14, 2010)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/apr/14/tottenham-hotspur-arsenal-premier-league

I wonder what team this man supports.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 15, 2010)

Yep, that's a reasonably emphatic headline.

What a lovely morning it is! Fwiw, it’s a terrible admission but I went to bed all but giggling.

Just now started to watch Wenger’s post-match interview and he began with “I believe we were a bit unlucky with the first goal . . .”  classic Wenger


----------



## xes (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## Corax (Apr 15, 2010)

Was it real?  Was it?

Tell me it was real!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2010)

Suprised at this result, thought Arsenal would win myself. Good news for spurs, I don't think they can take fourth but Villa only took a point and Liverpool seem to all but have given up. 

This has been a great league.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> ...This has been a great league.



Bar the boredom of either Man U or Chelsea winning it for the umpteenth time.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> Bar the boredom of either Man U or Chelsea winning it for the umpteenth time.



Chelsea look likely but are not there yet. Man City look good for fourth I think but could blow it. There are three teams playing for fifth. It could always be better but nothing is won yet.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 15, 2010)

xes said:


>




Didn't watch the game (neutral), but holy shit!


----------



## Cerberus (Apr 15, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Yep, that's a reasonably emphatic headline.
> 
> What a lovely morning it is! Fwiw, it’s a terrible admission but I went to bed all but giggling.
> 
> Just now started to watch Wenger’s post-match interview and he began with “I believe we were a bit unlucky with the first goal . . .”  classic Wenger



Did we play last night?

What was the score?













still pinching myself this morning.....

Trust you enjoyed yourself Chief. Chant of the night to Walcott - "You're just a shit Aaron Lennon"

Roll on Chavski....


----------



## Corax (Apr 15, 2010)

There were some very loud choruses of "sit down you paedophile" at Whinger as well.

Which is utterly deplorable, not funny in the slightest etc.

_*snigger*_


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 15, 2010)

Someone said the Goons chanted "Your support is fucking shit". The experts speak.


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Chelsea look likely but are not there yet. Man City look good for fourth I think but could blow it. There are three teams playing for fifth. It could always be better but nothing is won yet.



Yep, that's City. We've got a potentially angry United coming on Saturday and then the big game will be home to Spurs. I was hoping for an Arse win last night but this makes it VERY interesting.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 15, 2010)

Had a ball lads, cracking athmosphere and singing as usual. The reaction from the faithfull to that goal from Rose shook the foundations

for all the scums possesion Gomes had nothing to do first half. We defended like lions.

"you're just a shit Arron Lennon" was funny. I heard nothing from the goon twonks all might. Their support is fucking shit!


----------



## xes (Apr 15, 2010)

Just been speaking to a guy who went last night, well i say speaking, poor fucker can't talk cos he's lost hos voice  

YID ARMY!!


----------



## El Sueno (Apr 15, 2010)

Watched this in the pub last night, probably the most tense 45 minutes of my life after we went 2-0 up... never mind we'll probably end up with fack all again this season, that was a game worth savouring. Not just for the result, but the way Spurs played. Gomez was immense (and cracked me up too, breezing past the ball as it rolled out of play under his feet)


----------



## xes (Apr 15, 2010)

El Sueno said:


> Watched this in the pub last night, probably the most tense 45 minutes of my life after we went 2-0 up... never mind we'll probably end up with fack all again this season, that was a game worth savouring. Not just for the result, but the way Spurs played. Gomez was immense (and cracked me up too, breezing past the ball as it rolled out of play under his feet)



didn't he do a little dance over it on his way back?


----------



## chieftain (Apr 15, 2010)

xes said:


> didn't he do a little dance over it on his way back?



The guys gone from clown to becoming a legend. Top keeper!


----------



## cantsin (Apr 15, 2010)

xes said:


> Just been speaking to a guy who went last night, well i say speaking, poor fucker can't talk cos he's lost hos voice
> 
> YID ARMY!!



was an epic night @ WHL, not sure you get better atmosphere than that anywhere else in the UK anymore, will be sad to leave , however good the new ground looks on paper.


----------



## strung out (Apr 15, 2010)

cantsin said:


> was an epic night @ WHL, not sure you get better atmosphere than that anywhere else in the UK anymore



i bet you can


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 15, 2010)

Corax said:


> There were some very loud choruses of "sit down you paedophile" at Whinger as well.
> 
> Which is utterly deplorable, not funny in the slightest etc.
> 
> _*snigger*_


 
He obviously hates it and it unsettles him. If you're the 12th man and it's impossible for the ref to send you off, then you should be prepared to commit the odd professional foul. As it were.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 15, 2010)

They must get far more stick than anywhere else. For example, I remember v Percy a couple of years ago waving his arms around and wanting to fight everyone in the ground, and missing the ball as it was passed to him   - something terribly innocuous about the false rape allegation against him in Holland.

And if that up-his-arse Walcott wasn't put off his stroke by 33,000 people screaming at him he was a shit Aaron Lennon, I'm Frank McLintock's mum.

Lovely.


----------



## agricola (Apr 15, 2010)

xes said:


>




Definately goal of the season in the EPL, yes it wasnt from beyond the half way line but its fuckyouosity is much, much higher than that Wigan goal was.


----------



## Corax (Apr 15, 2010)

El Sueno said:


> Watched this in the pub last night, probably the most tense 45 minutes of my life after we went 2-0 up... never mind we'll probably end up with fack all again this season, that was a game worth savouring. Not just for the result, but the way Spurs played. Gomez was immense (and cracked me up too, breezing past the ball as it rolled out of play under his feet)



Good post except...

Can people please start spelling Gomes' name right!!!

FFS.  He's a world-class keeper.  It's the least he deserves!


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 15, 2010)

agricola said:


> Definately goal of the season in the EPL, yes it wasnt from beyond the half way line but its fuckyouosity is much, much higher than that Wigan goal was.



I was trying to work out something about that vid and it finally came to me, the crowd aren't waving and clapping after the goal, they're bodily leaping into the air.


*sigh* On a good day at the lane, it's a very good day.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 15, 2010)

Looking at the BBC Prem table, I think they're now hinting (the dotted line has shifted!) 5th _and 6th_ get Europa places. Presumably because one FA Cup finalist is in the CL and the other forgot to apply for inclusion in the Europe thing/is in the shitter.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 15, 2010)

7th will get a european place as well. Man united won league cup(place goes to league so 6th is definite). Pompey should be getting a place for fa cup final but it wont happen because they can't get a license due to their accounting. They are dreaming if they think Platini will let them in. So that will go to league as well.

Fa cup place goes uefa cup.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 15, 2010)

For those who like it, at least there's that . . anyway, I saw this elsewhere - about Arsene's kids again:


Gomes 29
Bale 21
Kaboul 24
Hudd 23
Pav 28
Modric 24
Defoe 27
Daws 26
Rose 19
Assou 26
King 29
= 25.09 

Almunia 32
Diaby 23
Sagna 27
Rosicky 29
Nasri 22
Denilson 22
Silvestre 32
Clichy 24
Eboue 26
Campbell 35
Bendtner 22
=26.72


According to that, Tottenham were 1 1/2 years younger on average.


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 16, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> For those who like it, at least there's that . . anyway, I saw this elsewhere - about Arsene's kids again:
> 
> 
> Gomes 29
> ...



Thanks for that. I thought it was bollocks about Arsenal being so young. Wenger is confusing young with cheap.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 16, 2010)

No worries.

In relation to Tottenham the stat that stands out most for me is Modric - 24. He plays like he's in his prime of 27-29.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 16, 2010)

Now, Spudulikes, to REALLY twist the knife into Arsenal, if you could just throw the game this weekend against Chelsea, that would be just marvellous.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 16, 2010)

I don't think we need to, because of the specific injuries and suspensions Tottenham are very unlikely to win in my view.

Those injuries and suspensions didn't matter quite so much against the Goons but we'll be very exposed against Drogba and top quality midfield runners like Lampard - in a far less favourable position to cope with Chelsea's style.

I still hope for a win but I'd probably even take a draw now.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 16, 2010)

I think I'd take a draw.  Draws against Spurs and Liverpool and wins in the other two matches would *probably* see us there.


----------



## pboi (Apr 16, 2010)

I think the point is with the missing first teamers the team would be younger.  I dont think he said that the team that lost at Tottenham lost because of their age?  If he did then I stand corrected.

What happens if you move in the subsititutes London Calling?  Its strange for a Yid to be so lax with the details


----------



## kabbes (Apr 16, 2010)

Is youth a virtue in and of itself, then?  If not, why argue about it?

Surely you want the best team regardless of age?  A blend of youth and experience, as the cliché would have it.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 16, 2010)

Relevant injuries/suspensions:

Corluka - 23
Lennon - 22 on the day of the game, 23 today!
Palacious - 25
Woodgate - 30


 - no idea for the Goons shower of shit.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 16, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Is youth a virtue in and of itself, then?  If not, why argue about it?
> 
> Surely you want the best team regardless of age?  A blend of youth and experience, as the cliché would have it.


Because it's Wenger's mantra and one the media unquestionally accept, even though it's false.

  As importantly, the mantra implies next year will be better i.e. it legitimises the postponement of success, in his case for five season now.


----------



## pboi (Apr 16, 2010)

RVP 
Song
Vermaelen
Cesc
Gallas. 

You get them in and our team is younger than yours with your appropriate subs, nice try. 

I am not sure what your point is though.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 16, 2010)

pboi said:


> RVP
> Song
> Vermaelen
> Cesc
> ...



The obvious point, that's glaring you in the face like the lack of class shown by most Gooners as very ungracious losers, is to expose your Babes/Youth excuse as the bollocks its is...


----------



## pboi (Apr 16, 2010)

oh we deserved to lose


----------



## chieftain (Apr 16, 2010)

Chelsea. 

I do believe but I'm not holding out much hope for this one...


----------



## mattie (Apr 16, 2010)

Chelsea are relentless bastards, but reckon Terry could get undone by someone quick.  

Cue Bungpuss going with Crouch and Pavlyuchenko.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 16, 2010)

Terry could be in trouble with Pavlyuchenko.  By the time he's finished reading the name on the back of the shirt, the striker will already have a hattrick.


----------



## mattie (Apr 16, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Terry could be in trouble with Pavlyuchenko.  By the time he's finished reading the name on the back of the shirt, the striker will already have a hattrick.





Terry can't read.


----------



## Starflesh (Apr 16, 2010)

All I can say is it would be bloody awesome if we beat Chelsea.  I think I would take up religion or something or change my name to Mary.  It would be bloody great.  Make the end of the season really really exciting.  Is Lennon back in?  Hope so.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 16, 2010)

Wednesdays 2-1 was brilliant


----------



## revol68 (Apr 16, 2010)

Starflesh said:


> All I can say is it would be bloody awesome if we beat Chelsea.  I think I would take up religion or something or change my name to Mary.  It would be bloody great.  Make the end of the season really really exciting.  Is Lennon back in?  Hope so.



I really really hope youse beat them.


----------



## tommers (Apr 16, 2010)

http://shop.tottenhamhotspur.com/sp...r=0030BRN00067~0030CAT00264&treecode=TRE00017


----------



## mattie (Apr 16, 2010)

tommers said:


> http://shop.tottenhamhotspur.com/sp...r=0030BRN00067~0030CAT00264&treecode=TRE00017



I have to ask, did you find what you wanted?


----------



## tommers (Apr 16, 2010)

mattie said:


> I have to ask, did you find what you wanted?



I feel dirty enough just putting the link up. 




			
				S**rs said:
			
		

> What a game, what a goal, what a result, what a night! It's impossible to put into words the significance of this win.


----------



## mattie (Apr 16, 2010)

tommers said:


> I feel dirty enough just putting the link up.





"Jermain unstoppable leading the line"

yet stopped every time.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 16, 2010)

Meanwhile downtown this is happening (actually taken whilst out with Jason the Hammer in the town centre!)


----------



## mattie (Apr 16, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Meanwhile downtown this is happening (actually taken whilst out with Jason the Hammer in the town centre!)



Bargain.  I need a new calendar.  In mid-April.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 16, 2010)

Why is it not a surprise they're all looking in different directions?


----------



## deadringer (Apr 16, 2010)

chieftain said:


> The obvious point, that's glaring you in the face like the lack of class shown by most Gooners as very ungracious losers, is to expose your Babes/Youth excuse as the bollocks its is...



if they beat us with 'the kids' they scream 'we beat you with our KIDS!'
if we beat them, its 'you only won because we played our kids'

either way we cant win.

although we did win wednesday, iyswim.


----------



## mattie (Apr 16, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Why is it not a surprise they're all looking in different directions?



Yeah, and how tall is Behrami!  What's with that?


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 17, 2010)

Not looking forward to this.  Even the atmosphere (worth 1+ players on days like this) won't bridge the gap; too tired, too many injuries/suspensions and the opposition are just too good in those areas we're lacking due to circs. Loooong odds against today, imo.

But it could still happen . . . *sigh*


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 17, 2010)

Goal difference is still very, very important: suspect we'll be parking the bus rather.


----------



## Cerberus (Apr 17, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Not looking forward to this.  Even the atmosphere (worth 1+ players on days like this) won't bridge the gap; too tired, too many injuries/suspensions and the opposition are just too good in those areas we're lacking due to circs. Loooong odds against today, imo.
> 
> But it could still happen . . . *sigh*



Seconded.

Very different kettle o' fish to the nomads......

Our tired and depleted squad will struggle to contain the physicality of Chavski....


----------



## pboi (Apr 17, 2010)

why are the Arsenal called nomads?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 17, 2010)

Thy're from Woolwich.


----------



## pboi (Apr 17, 2010)

oh. its not like they walked through the desert for 40 years or anything.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 17, 2010)

Chelsea have been pitiful away from home most of the season. You should do them, but like typical bottlers you won't!


----------



## Cerberus (Apr 17, 2010)

9 wins; 4 draws; and 4 defeats.

Oh to reach those levels of pitiful mediocrity


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 17, 2010)

well man utd have done us a favour, scholes last minute goal defeats city 1-0


----------



## Discordia (Apr 17, 2010)

Cerberus said:


> 9 wins; 4 draws; and 4 defeats.
> 
> Oh to reach those levels of pitiful mediocrity



For title winners elect? Yeah, that's shit. eta: especially since most of those wins came early in the season.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 17, 2010)

Discordia said:


> For title winners elect? Yeah, that's shit. eta: especially since most of those wins came early in the season.



yeah they should be like Barca and Real and win every match home and away, yawn. 

Oh and over to you Spurs!


----------



## Discordia (Apr 17, 2010)

revol68 said:


> yeah they should be like Barca and Real and win every match home and away, yawn.
> 
> Oh and over to you Spurs!



They shouldn't be losing/drawing to terrible teams like Wigan/West Ham/Hull etc, no.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 17, 2010)

Discordia said:


> They shouldn't be losing/drawing to terrible teams like Wigan/West Ham/Hull etc, no.



I think you should stick to FIFA 10 and Football Manager, football is a low scoring game of two teams as such the 'poorer' team is always in with a chance, that's what makes it exciting.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 17, 2010)

That excuses the soon to be title winners from failing to win against terrible teams?

I think I'll go with the conclusion that it's a piss poor year instead.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 17, 2010)

Discordia said:


> That excuses the soon to be title winners from failing to win against terrible teams?
> 
> I think I'll go with the conclusion that it's a piss poor year instead.



Your idea of a good year being one where the title winners steam through the rest of the league. 

I've found this season pretty enjoyable, plenty of twists and drama.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 17, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Your idea of a good year being one where the title winners steam through the rest of the league.


Good year, no. Good champions, yes. Chelsea (or United or Arsenal if they somehow steal it), will be shit champions.


> I've found this season pretty enjoyable, plenty of twists and drama.


Yes, fun season, poor quality.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 17, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Good year, no. Good champions, yes. Chelsea (or United or Arsenal if they somehow steal it), will be shit champions.
> 
> Yes, fun season, poor quality.



Poor quality against what? Last season United were pretty balls apart from in defence and pretty much walked it after xmas.

I'd love to know where you found this platonic footballing form by which you judge everything, I'd suggest it comes from being a wanker who has only recently got into football and decided to pick Barca to support.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 17, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Poor quality against what? Last season United were pretty balls apart from in defence and pretty much walked it after xmas.


Yes, better than being pretty balls everywhere including defence!


> I'd love to know where you found this platonic footballing form by which you judge everything, I'd suggest it comes from being a wanker who has only recently got into football and decided to pick Barca to support.


 You're so amusingly dim.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 17, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Yes, better than being pretty balls everywhere including defence!
> 
> You're so amusingly dim.



and yet I'm not the cunt running off to wikipedia to find out what a Platonic form is.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 17, 2010)

Knowing what it means is why I called you dim, deary.

You're one of those rather dim people who read a little and think they're clever.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 17, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Knowing what it means is why I called you dim, deary.
> 
> You're one of those rather dim people who read a little and think they're clever.



I read a lot and know I'm clever, thank you very much.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 17, 2010)

You disprove the idea that you're clever almost every time you post here.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 17, 2010)

Discordia said:


> You disprove the idea that you're clever almost every time you post here.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 17, 2010)

That you think you're funny illustrates the point nicely, thank you.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 17, 2010)

Discordia said:


> That you think you're funny illustrates the point nicely, thank you.



I'm laughing.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 17, 2010)

Gomes, Kaboul, Dawson, Bassong, Assou-Ekotto, Bentley, Huddlestone, Modric, Bale, Pavlyuchenko, Defoe. 

Subs: Alnwick, Crouch, Gudjohnsen, Rose, Kyle Walker, Livermore, Townsend.



Ugly as hell; seriously exposed at right back and central defence. Also, no Palcious to track the runners. THudd will be fucked from his Wembley and midweek exertions as will others . . .


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 17, 2010)

http://living.smgbb.cn/zhibo/wg1/2009-07-16/video_com.swf?cid=214

Commentary is in Chinese, mind.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 17, 2010)

http://veetle.com/view/index.html#4bc96eba77583

great stream.

Yid Army, Yid Army!


----------



## kabbes (Apr 17, 2010)

Yeeees!  Great stream!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 17, 2010)

Lol so knew terry wouldn't get away with it that time.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 17, 2010)

Chelsea look to be shitting themselves so far.

Penalty.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 17, 2010)

!


----------



## revol68 (Apr 17, 2010)

fucking get in!

what's not to like Yid's beating a bunch of Nazi fucks.

Beat that up you Blues Brothers.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 17, 2010)

are you arsenal, are you arsenal, are you arsenal in disguise! are you arsenal in disguise


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 17, 2010)

revol68 said:


> fucking get in!
> 
> what's not to like Yid's beating a bunch of Nazi fucks.
> 
> Beat that up you Blues Brothers.



That's a fucking embarrassment of a post.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 17, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> That's a fucking embarrassment of a post.



oh still bitter.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 17, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> That's a fucking embarrassment of a post.


 
Occasionally, the old saw about one's enemy's enemy misses the mark.


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 17, 2010)

revol68 said:


> oh still bitter.



No. Not at all.

It's a fucking embarrassment of a post. Needed highlighting.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 17, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> No. Not at all.
> 
> It's a fucking embarrassment of a post. Needed highlighting.



meh Chelsea are nazi cunts or failing that loyalist cunts, either way they can beat it up them.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 17, 2010)

That commentator makes me feel I should help build a rickety bridge across a deep gorge.


----------



## Apathy (Apr 17, 2010)

heh heh


----------



## ska invita (Apr 17, 2010)

I reckon Bale should go to the world cup


----------



## ska invita (Apr 17, 2010)

what a save gomes


----------



## revol68 (Apr 17, 2010)

oh fuck yes!


----------



## deadringer (Apr 17, 2010)

fuckin A!!


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 17, 2010)

ska invita said:


> I reckon Bale should go to the world cup



poor Wales


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't know what it is but I'm so troubled by this game I'll almost take a point now. I definitely think we need one more.



He'll be the first Welshman to 100 caps, I believe - unless Man Utd buy him.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 17, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> poor Wales



ah! didnt realise he was a boyo. 

anyway, as i was saying:
are you arsenal, are you arsenal, are you arsenal in disguise! are you arsenal in disguise?


----------



## revol68 (Apr 17, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> I don't know what it is but I'm so troubled by this game I'll almost take a point now. I definitely think we need one more.



it's called historical precedent,

my only worry is that spurs will be knackered in the second half, afterall they've bust their balls off the past week.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 17, 2010)

Damn that was a shocking penalty decision. Not that I feel any sympathy, it was the same as their shout they went mental over against Barca. And it's John Terry.

Chelsea are so wank. First team to win the league with 7 losses coming up?


----------



## last request (Apr 17, 2010)

very nice goal by Bale


----------



## Discordia (Apr 17, 2010)

Yea hilarious defending though. Thought I was watching Arsenal for a moment.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 17, 2010)

is Discordia are very own Alan Hansen of years past "... but you got to question the defending".


anyway I had to close my bedroom door as my wanking over Modric was disturbing my house mate, fuck he'd be a perfect replacement for Scholes.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 17, 2010)

revol68 said:


> is Discordia are very own Alan Hansen of years past "... but you got to question the defending".
> 
> 
> anyway I had to close my bedroom door as my wanking over Modric was disturbing my house mate, fuck he'd be a perfect replacement for Scholes.



you don't get it Revol. He's watching it specifically to be dissapointed, just so he can say how shit it is.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 17, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> you don't get it Revol. He's watching it specifically to be dissapointed, just so he can say how shit it is.



 fuck off mate.

Chelsea were, and have been for a while, shit. Tottenham weren't. I wasn't disappointed by them.

oh hell, you're that idiot who loves strawmen. I won't even bother. Just stick with the fucking off.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 17, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> you don't get it Revol. He's watching it specifically to be dissapointed, just so he can say how shit it is.



yeah it'd be much better football if Chelsea walked this kind of fixture 4-0 in first gear ala la liga.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 17, 2010)

Discordia said:


> fuck off mate.
> 
> Chelsea were, and have been for a while, shit. Tottenham weren't. I wasn't disappointed by them.


fuck, he even enjoys watching Spurs 

Worst. Football fan. Ever.

("mate". Dick)


----------



## revol68 (Apr 17, 2010)

Discordia said:


> fuck off mate.
> 
> Chelsea were, and have been for a while, shit. Tottenham weren't. I wasn't disappointed by them.



Chelsea haven't been great but you have to give it to Spurs they've been great and are a large part of why Chlesea have been so poor.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 17, 2010)

last request said:


> First team to win the league with 7 losses coming up?


i think thats a good thing for the leauge - makes it more exciting as more contenders


last request said:


> very nice goal by Bale



waS a beauty - even on this blurry stream. shimmy shimmy yaw, shimmy yaw, shimmy hey!


----------



## revol68 (Apr 17, 2010)

also it's funny how when Barca are spanking no mark teams like Arsenal we never hear much about the shit defending?


----------



## Apathy (Apr 17, 2010)

chelsea have used all subs and looks like drogba has groin injury


----------



## last request (Apr 17, 2010)

great save there from Cech


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 17, 2010)

revol68 said:


> also it's funny how when Barca are spanking no mark teams like Arsenal we never hear much about the shit defending?



nope, like Silvestre passing Messi the ball for their first at the Nou Camp...


----------



## last request (Apr 17, 2010)

Red for Terry!


----------



## revol68 (Apr 17, 2010)

Ha fuck off Big Man!


----------



## deadringer (Apr 17, 2010)

ha ha!


----------



## ska invita (Apr 17, 2010)

...i smell blood

all thats missing is a dive from drogba with a red for him too


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 17, 2010)

i had a feeling he'd go. COME ON SPURS!!!


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 17, 2010)

I just hope to see Bale and Lennon in the same team at some point - hopefully this season. They'll scare the crap out of any team in this league.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 17, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> fuck, he even enjoys watching Spurs
> 
> Worst. Football fan. Ever.


Jesus fuck you and your strawmen. I don't enjoy watching them. I said they didn't disappoint me, in my hope that Chelsea lose every time they play.


> ("mate". Dick)


Stop misrepresenting me you stupid fuck.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 17, 2010)

i like this ref - very fair


----------



## xes (Apr 17, 2010)

my links have all died, who has one going?


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 17, 2010)

2-1, wednesday all over again. COME ON!


----------



## xes (Apr 17, 2010)

did we beat them yet?


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 17, 2010)

2-1 all over, what a week!


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 17, 2010)

God, I'd love to see Lennon and Ledley fit for Old Trafford.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 17, 2010)

Fuckity fuck go on you Spurs. I'm loving this run of form. Champions league... Fingers crossed

well done super spurs x


----------



## xes (Apr 17, 2010)

is it over?


----------



## ska invita (Apr 17, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> God, I'd love to see Lennon and Ledley fit for Old Trafford.





London_Calling said:


> I just hope to see Bale and Lennon in the same team at some point - hopefully this season. They'll scare the crap out of any team in this league.




amen


----------



## passenger (Apr 17, 2010)

fucking wicked


----------



## Discordia (Apr 17, 2010)

Well done Spuds.

Love how Chelsea always manage to lose in disgrace.


----------



## xes (Apr 17, 2010)

Yid Army


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 17, 2010)

You guys actually have a shot at Third!


----------



## Corax (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## cantsin (Apr 17, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> I just hope to see Bale and Lennon in the same team at some point - hopefully this season. They'll scare the crap out of any team in this league.



what a prospect


----------



## mattie (Apr 18, 2010)

Gah, torn here - spuds winning, Chelsea losing and John Terry being sent off.  Happy or sad, I'm not sure.

It does make this run-in very, very interesting.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 18, 2010)

It struck me yesterday was the first part of a top level object lesson – part two comes next week when the old master attempts to correct Ancelott’s errors. Ancelott seemed to me to (a) set the team up inappropriately, and (b)  take no particular account of Bale (at least not until the half time change of personal)

What fascinates me about next week is how Ferguson will need  the wings to support attacks and provide options going forward, yet he can’t leave any space anywhere along  the pitch from a third up onwards on the flanks (assuming Bale and hopefully Lennon play). I suppose he could try the usual thing of strangling service to the flyers, which is where second balls off Crouch might be an option (and Thudd’s pinpoint distribution). I don't know how you strangle two flyers without leaving acres of space through the middle - a defensive 4-5-1 at home when chasing the leaders? Over to you, Fergie.

Yep, Crouch and Defoe for me. We can only pray for miracles at right back where we’ll get murdered by a range of Man Utd left-side options. On the bright side, will Ferguson play Neville against Bale . . . 

Looks like Ledley should be fit.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 18, 2010)

Probably O'shea if he's fit? Neville is too slow, Rafael too brainless.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 18, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Probably O'shea if he's fit? Neville is too slow, Rafael too brainless.



Neville was fast enough against Bellamy.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 18, 2010)

New pitch to be laid at Wembley Stadium: Should hope so - sack of shit.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 18, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Neville was fast enough against Bellamy.



He got skinned numerous times but Bellamy's crossing and decision making after doing so were terrible.

They've relaid Wembley like 7 times already. It just buys some time.


----------



## stavros (Apr 18, 2010)

ska invita said:


> waS a beauty - even on this blurry stream. shimmy shimmy yaw, shimmy yaw, shimmy hey!



If anyone's interested, typing 'Gareth Bale' into the Wu-Tang name generator gives you 'Contagious Specialist'.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 18, 2010)

Great week to be Spurs fan!


----------



## strung out (Apr 18, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Great week to be Spurs fan!



last sunday was classic for sure!


----------



## chieftain (Apr 18, 2010)

That was last week


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 18, 2010)

3rd
4th
5th

Predictions? Could be any combination of the three, really. I'm not sure that I'm hoping for an Arsenal win against Citeh any more.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 18, 2010)

I've been staring at the screen as well looking at permutations, as many of us have I'm sure.  Fwiw, I'm not going to consider 3rd unless we win at Old Trafford and the Goons lose at home to Citeh; while we all know they're more than able of screwing up the end of a season we still have to  uphold our end. Sure, it's been a mad few days but . . .

What is a little interesting is that the Goons and Citeh will know our result before they go out.

Apart from that . .  will Lennon be fit, will Tevez get injured, will Ferguson mess up his tactics. I think I saw on Sky Tottenham are 1/2 to stay in 4th. 

Apropos of nothing I want to recall, Citeh are at Wet Sham on the last day . . .


----------



## Discordia (Apr 18, 2010)

Nah even if we lose to City you can't get 3rd. We'd need to lose to everyone, but we have Fulham at home so that's impossible! Talk about a team that won't give a fuck..


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 18, 2010)

from the Park Lane. You might smile.


----------



## aylee (Apr 19, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> from the Park Lane. You might smile.



That really was some strike, wasn't it?  Not that you can see it on that video.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 19, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> from the Park Lane. You might smile.



Amazing goal!


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 19, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Amazing goal!



really?

I mean, I know it's hard to be objective, when it's a teenager, on debut, scoring the opener against you're arch-rivals. But, come on, any other keeper in the premier league would've saved it...


----------



## Discordia (Apr 19, 2010)

Great volley, not a great goal, I'd say. It is possible to hit a ball brilliantly while not in a situation that should result in a goal.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 19, 2010)

You mean like Bentley's equaliser at the Death Star to make it 4-4 rather than Gazza's free kick in the Wembley semi?


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 19, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> really?
> 
> I mean, I know it's hard to be objective, when it's a teenager, on debut, scoring the opener against you're arch-rivals. But, come on, any other keeper in the premier league would've saved it...



It should have been saved.

Al... FFs....


----------



## chieftain (Apr 19, 2010)

Great goal...


----------



## Discordia (Apr 20, 2010)

Anyone know the details of CL qualification? If Spurs get in who do they have to play in qualifying and where do they land in the groups if they get there?


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 20, 2010)

don't tempt fate!!!


----------



## tommers (Apr 20, 2010)

I think somebody could do some kind of spreadsheet.  Maybe include possible summer transfers?


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 20, 2010)

ignoring my own advice, we should get a relatively favourable draw since 'tottenham hotspurs fc' have an ok uefa coefficent ranking (we're 28th) - 

http://www.eurotopfoot.com/gb/uefacoefteam2009.php3


----------



## mattie (Apr 20, 2010)

tommers said:


> I think somebody could do some kind of spreadsheet.  Maybe include possible summer transfers?



Bungpuss' 'petty cash' in the hidden cells?


----------



## Starflesh (Apr 20, 2010)

Can´t find any news on Lennon.  Would be good for him to make an appearance late on at Old Trafford.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 21, 2010)

I doubt there will any useful news on Lennon until a little before 12.15 on Saturday i.e.  after the team sheet has been given to the Ref.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 22, 2010)

Just to be helpful to Ferguson, 'arry says Lennon might play or might not, he might come on in the second half or he might not. No mention that he might even start, presumably because that would suggest too much.


----------



## mattie (Apr 22, 2010)

LC, you'll love this.  It's all about money.

http://football365.com/story/0,17033,8742_6108865,00.html

Shame there's no stats there, sorry about that.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 22, 2010)

Fuck me, almost the same operating profit as Liverpool, and no CL. Clueless that Daniel Levy. 

I can't remember, are Wet Sham in Administration or not atm?


----------



## Starflesh (Apr 22, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Just to be helpful to Ferguson, 'arry says Lennon might play or might not, he might come on in the second half or he might not. No mention that he might even start, presumably because that would suggest too much.



Thanks for the link.  So he might play some part.  Would be good to have him running at the United defence at the end if we needed a goal.  I am quite nervous about Saturday.  It would be an unprecedented victory.  Quite unprecedented indeed.  Getting fourth place is a big step in the Premiership.  It is bigger than winning the FA Cup in my opinion.  We have a lot of talent; more than United.  It is just a question of belief, I believe.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 22, 2010)

Getting it isn't as big as keeping it. Which is rather harder!


----------



## Starflesh (Apr 22, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Getting it isn't as big as keeping it. Which is rather harder!



This is true.  But you have to be in it to get knocked out.  To get into the champions league would be a fantastic step forward for Spurs.  We have SOOOOOO much talent in the team.  Modric, King (if not injured), Dawson, Modric, Bale, Lennon, Defoe, would get into most teams.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 22, 2010)

Sure sure, I just think there's possibly an even bigger step once you're in. Getting 4th again while playing all those group games + cups is a bitch. Especially with Citeh around...

Maybe you should just throw the domestic cups if you get in?


----------



## mattie (Apr 22, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Fuck me, almost the same operating profit as Liverpool, and no CL. Clueless that Daniel Levy.
> 
> I can't remember, are Wet Sham in Administration or not atm?




Yeah, wish we had a billionaire owner.  

We were OK when we did.  Shame he lived in Iceland and not the Bahamas, really.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 22, 2010)

Starflesh said:


> This is true.  But you have to be in it to get knocked out.  To get into the champions league would be a fantastic step forward for Spurs.  We have SOOOOOO much talent in the team.  Modric, King (if not injured), Dawson, Modric, Bale, Lennon, Defoe, would get into most teams.



I so wish we did have two Modrics! Really I do...


----------



## Starflesh (Apr 22, 2010)

chieftain said:


> I so wish we did have two Modrics! Really I do...



Pretends not to feel embarrassed.  


To be beat United at Old Trafford is possible.  Not likely, but possible.  If we do I think we will get fourth.  And then Spurs can become a force in Europe.  We have a big squad.  A good big squad.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 23, 2010)

Perhaps a main benefit of getting into the CL this year is that it delay the departure of Bale and possibly Modric for Man Utd. 

Just like Carrick and Berbatov before them,  they should be playing regular CL football. Lennon also, but I'm not sure Utd or Chelsea need him (and Liverpool don't have the money).

It's rather  difficult to find a sense in which Bale isn't the inevitable successor to the ageing Giggs, in terms of position, ability, league and country.


----------



## Starflesh (Apr 23, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Perhaps a main benefit of getting into the CL this year is that it delay the departure of Bale and possibly Modric for Man Utd.
> 
> Just like Carrick and Berbatov before them,  they should be playing regular CL football. Lennon also, but I'm not sure Utd or Chelsea need him (and Liverpool don't have the money).
> 
> It's rather  difficult to find a sense in which Bale isn't the inevitable successor to the ageing Giggs, in terms of position, ability, league and country.



This is true.  In all ways, it seems to me.  I would hate to see Bale go there, and Lennon, and Modric.  We have a great squad that could damage some big sides in Europe.  God, I hope we beat Man Utd.  Would be big.


----------



## Corax (Apr 23, 2010)

Starflesh said:


> Can´t find any news on Lennon.  Would be good for him to make an appearance late on at Old Trafford.



I've written a result against Man U off.  If it was at home, maybe, but at OT?

Then again, I'd written more than a point against the scum and the chavs off too, so you never know...

But for that reason, I hope Lennon comes on no earlier than half time, purely to give him some match practice.  I want him fit and raring to go for Bolton, Citeh and Burnley.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 23, 2010)

Lets look at this then. Tomorrow; if we lose at Old Trafford and Citeh lose at the Death Star, we're in front by 2 points with 3 games to go.

Fwiw, I'd give Citeh a draw at both the Death Star and Villa.
In the same fixtures, I think we'll lose at Man Utd and beat Bolton

 - if that turns out, we go to Citeh in the penultimate game leading by 3 points. If we lose that . . . it's down to winning on the last day of the season and . . . goal difference


----------



## Corax (Apr 23, 2010)

Citeh will beat the scum and villa.

Yes, I'm a pessimistic bastard.


----------



## Cerberus (Apr 23, 2010)

Corax said:


> Citeh will beat the scum and villa.
> 
> Yes, I'm a pessimistic bastard.



Hhhmm. I concur 

and am also just as pessimistic......





have been awaiting a lasagnegate type of incident followed by the howling laughter of Goons/Chavs/Hammers.....

I did however savour the two beautiful games last week and lived in the moment instead of worrying about what might occur next. Anyway, that was last week. Now I'm back to nervous pessimism...

COYS - prove me/us wrong


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 24, 2010)

Cerberus said:


> I did however savour the two beautiful games last week and lived in the moment instead of worrying about what might occur next. Anyway, that was last week.


True dat.

Tottenham have played lovely football this season and it's been the most pleasurable I can recall. I listened to a little of the Guardian football blog last week - James Richardson hosting a group of journos - and the view was no team in the Prem has played better this season than we did against Chelsea. I don't know about that but it's nice to hear.

Hoping for end to end madness again today. COYS.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 24, 2010)

The Guardian saying nice things about Spurs? I thought that there was no more partisan a paper, that there was a secret tunnel from York Way to the Death Star, and that Barry Glendinnning and his little chums got a bonus directly from Tim Brooks every time they characterised us as racist neanderthals.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 24, 2010)

I agree with your sentiment. Fwiw, Glendinnning was involved in the discussion and spent some while eating humble pie, though he didn't comment when it was proposed we'd played as good football as any in the Prem this season.


----------



## Starflesh (Apr 24, 2010)

If we believe we can do it then we will do it, I reckon.  We have a better team than Utd.  More class.  More skill.  Smarter players.


----------



## Deareg (Apr 24, 2010)

Starflesh said:


> If we believe we can do it then we will do it, I reckon.  We have a better team than Utd.  More class.  More skill.  Smarter players.



the word delusional springs to mind


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 24, 2010)

Deareg said:


> the word delusional springs to mind



the same probably would've been said about getting six points from nine against arsenal, chelsea and man utd.


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 24, 2010)

0-0 HT, happy with that.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 24, 2010)

Wow Palacios was awful. Stop giving the ball away Spurs, you're your own worst enemy!


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 24, 2010)

fuck sake, pen to utd, crazy challenge by BAE


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 24, 2010)

bollocks.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 24, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> fuck sake, pen to utd, crazy challenge by BAE



No no, you mean 'its a conspiracy, a penalty against us at old trafford'.


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 24, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> No no, you mean 'its a conspiracy, a penalty against us at old trafford'.



that too, it all adds up.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 24, 2010)

no fucking way


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 24, 2010)

Ledley, 1-1!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 24, 2010)

Why didn't gudjohnsen just shoot?


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 24, 2010)

i have a feeling crouch could do something...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 24, 2010)

Great goal nani!


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 24, 2010)

shit, 1-2. have to say that was a great finish by nani


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 24, 2010)

Good old spurs, keep given em penalties.


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 24, 2010)

jesus, another penalty, palacios doing lord knows what.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 24, 2010)

Very well taken.


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 24, 2010)

i'm off to watch poole town v wimborne town


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 24, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> i'm off to watch poole town v wimborne town



Who you supporting there?


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 24, 2010)

poole town, they've already won the championship but won't be going up due to ground issues  

wimborne are third and need to finish second to gain promotion, so we can scupper their season with a win


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 24, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> poole town, they've already won the championship but won't be going up due to ground issues
> 
> wimborne are third and need to finish second to gain promotion, so we can scupper their season with a win



That 'ground issues' rule is annoying. If a team wins the league they should bloody get promoted!


----------



## Discordia (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice bottle job as usual Spuds!


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 24, 2010)

it's the second time in a row


----------



## Deareg (Apr 24, 2010)

unlucky spurs, hope you get that 4th spot


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 24, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> it's the second time in a row



ouchy...


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 24, 2010)

Oh well. It's all about Eastlands, then.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 24, 2010)

I don't understand why we played Bale at left back. After we went behind and he was moved to the wing they put 2 and sometimes 3 men on him to close him down - he scared the crap out of them and pulled their midfield apart. Don't understand it at all. Ditto not playing Crouch.  Hugely disappointed with 'arry's lack of ambition today, especially after Rooney's injury was known.

Bah.


----------



## Cerberus (Apr 24, 2010)

Aside from the crushing sense of inevitability that (yet) another defeat at the 'Theatre of Dreams' (tm) brings there was a little disappointment at the way we approached this game.

Are our options at right back so limited that we are reduced to playing people out of postition there? All three goals came from full-backs mistakes today. Two of them were pens given away directly as a result of having an non RB playing RB!!

Why not start with the team that finished the last match (ex Ledley of course)? Why trust BAE over Kaboul? Why take off Defoe when it was clear that pace would undo United?

Fucking frustrating after the heroics of the last two games? 

Am I being unrealistic and getting carried away with a bit of success?


----------



## chieftain (Apr 24, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Nice bottle job as usual Spuds!



Mediocre at the death star again goons... Matching your fans contribution is becoming quite a habit!

Roll on Eastlands, set up for one hell of a game. COYS


----------



## revol68 (Apr 24, 2010)

good result for United, planned to avoid the result and watch it later on sky plus as I had to go to a funeral but couldn't hold out and ended up listening to the last twnety minutes in the car radio.

watched it later and thought United were good if not fantastic, impressed by Scholes (though Spurs gave him plenty of room), Nani also impressed especially his willingness to try something, special shout out to Berba though I don't think he will ever win over the philistines until he scores 2 goals a game whilst running around like a headless Carlos Tevez.


----------



## passenger (Apr 25, 2010)

THOUGHT SPURS PLAYED WELL, tight game the first half, superb game in the second half 

shame i thought spurs we worth the draw.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 25, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Mediocre at the *death star* again goons... Matching your fans contribution is becoming quite a habit!
> 
> Roll on Eastlands, set up for one hell of a game. COYS


 Erm may I remind you it's you lot that play in white...


----------



## revol68 (Apr 25, 2010)

passenger said:


> THOUGHT SPURS PLAYED WELL, tight game the first half, superb game in the second half
> 
> shame i thought spurs we worth the draw.



worthy of a draw my arse, United created the better chances and always looked more like theteam trying to win it.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 25, 2010)

Well they _would_ have been worthy of a draw...if they didn't shoot themselves in the foot over and over and over. Two idiotic penalties, numerous terrible passes, Palacios playing for United etc.


----------



## T.H.R (Apr 26, 2010)

Cerberus said:


> Why trust BAE over Kaboul?



I don't know, I thought Kaboul has been less than convincing at RB overall. Obviously, it didn't exactly work out, Benny looked like a fish out of water the other day - but I kind of understood the tinkering at RB.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 26, 2010)

And left-side, Bale still can't defend either. I still don't understand why 'arry chose the less ambitious option.

Hey-ho, onwards.


----------



## Corax (Apr 27, 2010)

Man United have signed a new striker from Nigeria. 

On his first day of training, Fergie picked up the ball and said 'BALL' then pointed at the goal and said 'Goal. Then he demonstrated a kicking motion and said 'Kick' understand, 'Kick ball, goal, GOOOOOAAAALLL!' 

Eventually the young African plucks up courage to say "Excuse me Mr Ferguson but I speak very good English", to which Fergie replies ' Sit down son, I'm talking to Berbatov.'


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 27, 2010)

£32 million, cheap at twice the price . . .

/Daniel Levy


----------



## nicksonic (May 1, 2010)

spurs 1 up, man city 1 down...


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 1, 2010)

Thudd superb there.


----------



## nicksonic (May 1, 2010)

as we post city have a pen.


----------



## nicksonic (May 1, 2010)

which tevez scores, 1-1.

a city/villa draw would be ok.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 1, 2010)

Ideal really.


----------



## nicksonic (May 1, 2010)

and with that adebayor makes it 2-1.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 1, 2010)

Less ideal.


----------



## nicksonic (May 1, 2010)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Less ideal.



the turnaround began when i commenced posting...


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 1, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> the turnaround began when i commenced posting...


 
Post reported for 24 hour ban.


----------



## nicksonic (May 1, 2010)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Post reported for 24 hour ban.



it's probably best to lobby for an 8 day ban...


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 1, 2010)




----------



## nicksonic (May 1, 2010)

fucking hell, another blinder by the hudd!  

cheers maurice, technically i have no idea how you did that.


----------



## pboi (May 1, 2010)

stream capture then gif it


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 1, 2010)

Johan Elmander and Lee Chung-Yong on for Vlad Weiss and Ivan Klasnic. Their mums must know who they all are. Owen Coyle may do, as well. Anyone else?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 1, 2010)

pboi said:


> stream capture then gif it


 
Or copy it from another board. That would be easier.


----------



## nicksonic (May 1, 2010)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Johan Elmander and Lee Chung-Yong on for Vlad Weiss and Ivan Klasnic. Their mums must know who they all are. Owen Coyle may do, as well. Anyone else?



elmander's their record signing if i recall.

unless you're talking about the two coming off.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 1, 2010)

Oooh, Crouch and Lennon.


----------



## deadringer (May 1, 2010)

waiting for wilson to give away a pen in the last few mins...........


----------



## nicksonic (May 1, 2010)

3-1 city.

it's moving inexorably towards the city v spurs showdown.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 1, 2010)

That may haunt us on goal difference


----------



## nicksonic (May 1, 2010)

Maurice Picarda said:


> That may haunt us on goal difference



basically we need an arsenal or chelsea performance, they know they can do it (although it's away).


----------



## nicksonic (May 1, 2010)

Maurice Picarda said:


> That may haunt us on goal difference



spurs victorious!  

it's roughly even though isn't it?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 1, 2010)

And Gomes is injured, apparently. Perhaps we can get Buffon or someone on emergency loan.


----------



## deadringer (May 1, 2010)

hope gomes is ok


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 1, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> it's roughly even though isn't it?


 
They have 29, we have 27. But as we're playing them next, I can't work out a way where we get three points and they get four. 

ETA No. We draw midweek, lose against Burnley and they draw their last game. Then they win on GD.


----------



## Starflesh (May 1, 2010)

Wednesday will be a kind of final.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 3, 2010)

Yes, it's all about third place now.


----------



## chieftain (May 3, 2010)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Yes, it's all about third place now.



How f@ckin good would that be!!!!!!!

I'm shitting it about Wednesday already!

COYS


----------



## xes (May 4, 2010)

If only they could give both City and us 3 points each, to make us both go above the scum  

*dreams*


----------



## mattie (May 5, 2010)

Fuck me, the irony.

Bungpuss whinging about the activities of another team in the transfer market.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/may/04/harry-redknapp-manchester-city-bellamy

Levy is the biggest arsehole going when it comes to transfers.  And, even speaking as a West Ham fan, bloody good luck to him.  He's there to help spuds, not be a nice bloke.  Bungpuss remains a whinging, nothing-ever-his-fault twat though.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 5, 2010)

mattie said:


> Fuck me, the irony.
> 
> Bungpuss whinging about the activities of another team in the transfer market.
> 
> ...



clearly just playing some 'mind games' before the match tonight.


----------



## tommers (May 5, 2010)

mattie said:


> Fuck me, the irony.
> 
> Bungpuss whinging about the activities of another team in the transfer market.
> 
> ...



That's bizarre.  I just came on this thread to post exactly the same thing.  I don't know where to start with it.  It's astonishing.  Poor old 'arry.


----------



## chieftain (May 5, 2010)

Any news on Gomes for tonight?


----------



## twistedAM (May 5, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Any news on Gomes for tonight?



SSN just reported he is. You'll never get past Martin Fulop though

Also they're saying King will do a warm-up and see if is knee is OK.

Shit, I feel like going to the pub now to get a few in to calm me down.


----------



## T.H.R (May 5, 2010)

I'm starting to brick it now. COYS!


----------



## revol68 (May 5, 2010)

Fuck them jumped up cunts up!


----------



## London_Calling (May 5, 2010)

Best team of the season for us - Ledley, both Bale and Lennon, the sensible choice of Crouch, Gomes, don't know but I presume THudd with Modric . . . only shortcoming is at right back with the absence of Corluka.

Whatever happens, for me this season  been the highest quality of football at WHL since the days of Hoddle, Waddle and the rest. Just fantastic to watch most of the time.

Should be a great contest.  See you on the other side . . . COYS.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 5, 2010)

All: if you find a working stream, be kind and post it.

e2a iraqgoals .tv/ch1 is working.


----------



## nicksonic (May 5, 2010)

lennon + bale = 

COME ON!!!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (May 5, 2010)

Maurice Picarda said:


> All: if you find a working stream, be kind and post it.
> 
> e2a iraqgoals .tv/ch1 is working.





http://iraqgoals.tv/ch1.html

yup working for me


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 5, 2010)

Reducer on Tevez, someone.


----------



## nicksonic (May 5, 2010)

post!


----------



## ska invita (May 5, 2010)

this stream is okay too - 
http://www.ilemi.com/
spanish commentating:Arrrron Leh Non


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 5, 2010)

Steve Bennett... 



Should have been a goal.


----------



## nicksonic (May 5, 2010)

wasn't a great deal wrong with it


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 5, 2010)

"He took a ride on Barry," said the Sky commentator.

Very, very marginal.

I'm nominally a neutral on this one. Except...

Well, it IS City.


----------



## nicksonic (May 5, 2010)

great save gomes


----------



## ska invita (May 5, 2010)

we love you gomez we do


----------



## nicksonic (May 5, 2010)

great chance for bale.


----------



## nicksonic (May 5, 2010)

mostly a rearguard action for the first 45 but we've done ok.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (May 5, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> great chance for bale.



and what a cross and knockdown by Crouch..

Well enjoying this game c'mon Spurs says a liverpool supporter


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 5, 2010)

Enjoying this game, gotta be more drama in the 2nd half you would expect!


----------



## ska invita (May 5, 2010)

...we need to do a bit better this half


----------



## ska invita (May 5, 2010)

i used t play with this guy whod say 'cool it down, cool it down' every thirty seconds - very annoying. spurs do need to 'cool it down though. Man CIty have all the momentum. Spurs need to slow the game down for a minute and get some composure id suggest


----------



## nicksonic (May 5, 2010)

OMG, so close!


----------



## nicksonic (May 5, 2010)

argh, crouch has a gazza moment!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 5, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> argh, crouch has a crouch moment!



.


----------



## ska invita (May 5, 2010)

coys! winds behind us now


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 5, 2010)

and again


----------



## nicksonic (May 5, 2010)

this is too much.


----------



## paulhackett (May 5, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> this is too much.



You only need a draw.. almost time to light up cigars


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 5, 2010)

Forgot spurs just needed a draw,  ahh, time to laugh at city panicking then.....


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 5, 2010)

That's assuming Burnley is a given.


----------



## nicksonic (May 5, 2010)

well, a draw coupled with matching the result of city's last game...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 5, 2010)

gooooooooooooaaaaaaaaalllllllllll !


----------



## nicksonic (May 5, 2010)

Maurice Picarda said:


> That's assuming Burnley is a given.



indeed.

CROUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paulhackett (May 5, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> well, a draw coupled with matching the result of city's last game...



There you go..


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 5, 2010)

Oooh.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 5, 2010)

well, it was coming i guess!


----------



## nicksonic (May 5, 2010)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ska invita (May 5, 2010)

GOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLL PPPPPPOOOOOOOORRRRRRR CCCCRRRRRRRROOOOOOOCHE!

Lennon assist - yeah yeah!


----------



## agricola (May 5, 2010)

That goal is so deserved its untrue.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 5, 2010)

cock


----------



## ska invita (May 5, 2010)

I suggest Mancy's get a new manager


----------



## agricola (May 5, 2010)

ska invita said:


> I suggest Mancy's get a new manager



and a defence


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 5, 2010)

City still seem too 'lightweight' despite all the money they've spent...


----------



## ska invita (May 5, 2010)

still on the attack thats the spirit


----------



## agricola (May 5, 2010)

Ledley King is the absolute bollocks.  If he was not so injury prone he would be worth ludicrous amounts of money.


----------



## ska invita (May 5, 2010)

if we win this we finish fourth for sure yeah?


----------



## agricola (May 5, 2010)

ska invita said:


> if we win this we finish fourth for sure yeah?



yes


----------



## ska invita (May 5, 2010)

oooooh! so close! one more wouldve been sweet


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 5, 2010)

agricola said:


> Ledley King is the absolute bollocks.  If he was not so injury prone he would be worth ludicrous amounts of money.



Always liked him, always wanted to sign him on fm but he's always injured.


----------



## ska invita (May 5, 2010)

agricola said:


> yes



yes yes


----------



## ska invita (May 5, 2010)

if we win our last match and arsenal loose well finish 3rd!!


----------



## nicksonic (May 5, 2010)

FUCKING AWESOME!

a fellow spurs supporting mate agreed to eat his own bodyweight in candy floss if we managed to get 4th LOL


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 5, 2010)

Do spurs now count as one of the big four then?


----------



## agricola (May 5, 2010)

Spurs 4th.  City hopeless.


----------



## ska invita (May 5, 2010)

big up gomez


----------



## AKA pseudonym (May 5, 2010)

Congrats to the Spurs... well deserved victory...

Hope Europe treats youse well!


----------



## ska invita (May 5, 2010)

bye bye


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 5, 2010)

The Champioooooooooons (League)!


----------



## agricola (May 5, 2010)

meanwhile in scotland


----------



## nicksonic (May 5, 2010)

i really thought we'd dropped too many points in the middle third of the season, pivotal results against arsenal, chelsea and man city have made the difference


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 5, 2010)

agricola said:


> meanwhile in scotland



heh, didn't know it finished 6-6, knew it was 6-5 though!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 5, 2010)

*unsubfuckingscribes to thread*


----------



## ska invita (May 5, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> i really thought we'd dropped too many points in the middle third of the season, pivotal results against arsenal, chelsea and man city have made the difference



definitely. when we lost against a flagging liverpool i thought that was it for us. didnt exactly make it look easy (apart from against arsenal, natch! )

EDIT: that game against Wolves loosing one nil was painful too


----------



## nicksonic (May 5, 2010)

ska invita said:


> definitely. when we lost against a flagging liverpool i thought that was it for us. didnt exactly make it look easy (apart from against arsenal, natch! )



plus the 6 dropped against wolves, etc.

no matter, we have done it with a game to spare!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 5, 2010)

Aye, but will you make _third_...?


----------



## nicksonic (May 5, 2010)

there'd be a _certain_ satisfaction in that...


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 5, 2010)

Especially if it comes from ten against Burnley with a dismal 0-0 at the Death Star.


----------



## Starflesh (May 5, 2010)

Sweet.


----------



## belboid (May 5, 2010)

did Bellamy do a Gerrard?  sure sounds like it


----------



## ska invita (May 5, 2010)

come on fulham!


----------



## discokermit (May 5, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> plus the 6 dropped against wolves


chortle.


----------



## discokermit (May 5, 2010)

ska invita said:


> that game against Wolves loosing one nil was painful too


niiiiiice.


----------



## hipipol (May 6, 2010)

Well done St Harry


Wonder how much he trousered?


----------



## kabbes (May 6, 2010)

Well done to the Spurs!  Egg in the face of all those who were smugly predicting 7th place for you a month ago!


----------



## soluble duck (May 6, 2010)

Well done Spurs, I was supporting Citeh but I'm not too fussed. I hope they get third, just cos I hate Arsenal.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 6, 2010)

Congrats to Tottenham.


----------



## chieftain (May 6, 2010)

I'm over the moon, great stuff Spurs. 

BRILLIANT!

COYS


----------



## chieftain (May 6, 2010)

Brilliant!


----------



## chieftain (May 6, 2010)

chieftain said:


> brilliant!



brilliant!


----------



## aylee (May 6, 2010)

Congrats to Tottenham .... over the season they've been the best of the four sides vying for fourth place and they deserve it.


----------



## El Sueno (May 6, 2010)

Well done 'arry, well done the boys. Edgy first half but well in control in the second, Citeh seemed to give up.


----------



## Gym Beam (May 6, 2010)

Well done Spur! Deserved. Do they qualify automatically for CL groups stages, or do they have to have a play-off game against one of the minnows of Europe to qualify for CL? I know the top 3 are straight in. Hope they don't draw AC Milan or one the Turkish clubs if they do have to play off.


----------



## nicksonic (May 6, 2010)

*oh dear what a pity never mind*

look at this idiot!  

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/news/s/1132137_city_fans_champions_league_tattoo__for_2011


----------



## tommers (May 6, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> look at this idiot!
> 
> http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/news/s/1132137_city_fans_champions_league_tattoo__for_2011



we all knew it was coming but


----------



## ska invita (May 6, 2010)

Gym Beam said:


> Well done Spur! Deserved. Do they qualify automatically for CL groups stages, or do they have to have a play-off game against one of the minnows of Europe to qualify for CL? I know the top 3 are straight in. Hope they don't draw AC Milan or one the Turkish clubs if they do have to play off.



i d like this confirmed too - i seem to remember that 4th is a play off place... not had much cause to pay any attention to CL football thus far!


----------



## London_Calling (May 6, 2010)

Fwiw I like Roy Hodgson but, in terms of manager of the season,  if he's done a better job at Fulham then I'm Oprah Winfrey. Ennnnnnyway . . .

I thought the important point last night was that 'arry learned the lesson of Old Trafford; Bale and Lennon with chalk on their boots - at least until in possession, the opposition midfield totally stretched and leaving acres of space and the forward/s unsupported. It was a beautiful thing to watch away from home. Mancini had no soloution in midfield, either. Complete tactical victory for 'arry.

Both our fullbacks surprised and impressed me, not only for how they coped with the threat of Bellamy and Tevez but supported as well. Ledley and Crouch  were both magnificent  - Tottenham fans in the pub were mocking and deriding Crouch for most of the game, as people have all season, and I've never understood it.  Excluding the Bale effect for the past month, Crouch is  pretty much player of the season for me. Great team effort on the night and , in the context of the Goon and Chelsea victories, perhaps the best period of football played by Tottenham for 25 years.

With the new stadium coming, the youth of the squad - especially that first choice midfield which is outrageous, the Englishness of the whole setup and the quality and class of the football  . . . it's a good time for the club. Lots to look forward to.

All of this to finish 4th - it doesn't sit entirely well with old skool supporters but I suppose it is the modern way. Was a good night though . . .

COYS!


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 6, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> look at this idiot!
> 
> http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/news/s/1132137_city_fans_champions_league_tattoo__for_2011



That's just the best thing ever, really.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 6, 2010)

Fair play, Spuds


----------



## bigbry (May 6, 2010)

Gareth Barry - £12m
Roque Santa Cruz - £17.5m
Joleon Lescott - £22m
Emanual Adebeyor - £25m
Carlos Tevez - £30m
Kolo Toure - £16m
Adam Johnson - £7m
Robinho - £32m
Craig Bellemy - £14m
Shaun Wright-Phillips - £9m
Wayne Bridge - £12m

Manchester City not qualifying for the Champions League . . . Priceless.

(Have posted it on the 'other' Spurs thread but couldn't resist doing it again  - from a Coventry fan)


----------



## kabbes (May 6, 2010)

That's a... lot of money.


----------



## London_Calling (May 6, 2010)

But perhaps not compared to what's about to come . . .


----------



## ska invita (May 6, 2010)

Most viewed on guardian.co.uk
24 hours
7 days
1. Manchester City v Tottenham – as it happened | Paul Doyle 
2. General election 2010 polling day live blog - Thursday 6 May 
3. General election 2010 live blog - Wednesday 5 May 
4. General election 2010: David Cameron eyes the prize 
5. UK budget deficit 'to surpass Greece's as worst in EU'


----------



## nicksonic (May 6, 2010)

^^ as it should be.


----------



## chieftain (May 7, 2010)

I'm still over the moon!

COYS


----------



## El Sueno (May 7, 2010)

chieftain said:


> I'm still over the moon!
> 
> COYS



Same here. Just watched 'arry getting a soaking again on the bbc site, Bentley's fingerprints all over that little stunt!


----------



## tommers (May 7, 2010)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/may/07/harry-redknapp-tottenham-champions-league



> Harry Redknapp is due to receive a seven-figure bonus and an improved contract at Tottenham Hotspur after steering the club into the top four of the Premier League





> Cole could become available on a Bosman free transfer in the summer and although Tottenham's wage structure would appear to preclude a move for the attacking midfielder, the club will look at the overall value of any deals.



*snigger*

It's started.


----------



## London_Calling (May 7, 2010)

Yep, it would be a terrible thing for Levy to sign Joe Cole on a free. Really terrible; as terrible as a terrible thing can be.


Fwiw, I was thinking what else the squad really needs - given we already have Sandro coming and there's probably going to be both fixture congestion - and it's pretty much fullbacks and a 4th striker, isn't it?

While the BFG did a good job on Bellamy he's not really a fullback - at least in my knowledge, and given we're looking to offload Hutton permanently to Sunderland . . . I also don't think Bale can defend at Prem level - all at sea and unlikely to change anytime soon.

As for a forward . . .  I'd imagine Robbie Keane regrets organising that Christmas party in Dublin 'arry banned.


----------



## tommers (May 7, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Yep, it would be a terrible thing for Levy to sign Joe Cole on a free. Really terrible; as terrible as a terrible thing can be.



I thought it was interesting that the "strict wage limit" is already being re-negotiated, two days after you qualified.  I can't imagine who's idea that is.

Like a twitchy kid in a sweetshop.


----------



## London_Calling (May 7, 2010)

It's about all you've got left to cling onto init . . Levy hasn't got a clue and arry's mugging him. Fwiw, I don't think too many Tottenham fans are worried about who's in control of the finances.


----------



## London_Calling (May 7, 2010)

> Gareth Bale has been rewarded for helping Tottenham qualify for the Champions League by being given a new four-year contract with the club.
> 
> The 20-year-old signed a new deal which ties him to White Hart Lane until 2014.


20 - as old as that . . .


----------



## tommers (May 7, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> It's about all you've got left to cling onto init . . Levy hasn't got a clue and arry's mugging him. Fwiw, I don't think too many Tottenham fans are worried about who's in control of the finances.



"Cling onto"?!?  Blimey.

I don't think Harry will get you in trouble, Levy's too smart for that.... but he's just got you into the CL and he's going to be hard to turn down.

TBH it just makes me laugh to think of him twitching away with excitement, and fair play to him, he's already got £2 million and the wage limit changed.  Who knows what he'll persuade him to do by August.


----------



## Corax (May 7, 2010)

I'm not usually a fan of YouTube footie compilations, but this is excellent:

http://www.youtube.com/user/TOBspursh#p/a/u/0/0tZ6AleCouk


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 9, 2010)

One down, another ten to go!


----------



## IC3D (May 9, 2010)

This one is quite funny.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_snUEZtDFY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## chieftain (May 10, 2010)

Oh dear. What happened on Sunday?


----------



## kained&able (May 11, 2010)

spurs preparing bid for lois fabiano!!!

LOL.


dave


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 11, 2010)

Well, he turned down AC Milan last summer, eh? Clearly, he was waiting for his shot at the big time...


----------



## chieftain (May 11, 2010)

kained&able said:


> spurs preparing bid for lois fabiano!!!
> 
> LOL.
> 
> ...



West Ham finally sack their shit manager LOL


----------



## London_Calling (May 12, 2010)

Quite like to hang on to Eider, it would at least postpone the need for a 4th proper striker - perhaps, and assuming 'arry will send Robbie Keane permanently to Siberia.

So then we have Sandro coming, which sorts out the defensive midfield (for now anyway). Which leaves us with fullback back up issues - perhaps more at right back then left now the BFG has turned in some decent performances inthe absence of Corluka. 

Otherwise not a busy window - thoughts?


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 12, 2010)

Today's Spurs rumour is:

Klaas Jan Huntelaar.


----------



## tommers (May 12, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Otherwise not a busy window - thoughts?



are you doing this deliberately?


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 13, 2010)

Today's Spurs rumour is:







Bastian Schweinsteiger


----------



## stavros (May 13, 2010)

Ah, Mr Pig-Mounter himself.


----------



## nicksonic (May 13, 2010)

stavros said:


> Ah, Mr Pig-Mounter himself.



what IS the proper translation?


----------



## strung out (May 13, 2010)

schwein means pig, and steigen means to rise, so it's probably something like pig riser. steiger doesn't really have a proper definition though.


----------



## nicksonic (May 14, 2010)

strung_out said:


> schwein means pig, and steigen means to rise, so it's probably something like pig riser. steiger doesn't really have a proper definition though.



it always raises a titter but i get the impression lots of people don't realise why they're laughing.


----------



## chieftain (May 14, 2010)

Todays Spurs rumour is:

http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/footba...ock-spurs-transfer-after-arsenal-talks-stall?


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 14, 2010)

OI!  

(I guess we'll save Sulley Muntari for tomorrow, then...)


----------



## chieftain (May 21, 2010)

I'm playing against this lot on Sunday!

http://www.tottenhamhotspur.com/news/articles/legends-back-in-action-200510.html

I'm shitting it a bit, my best days (not that they were even that good) are well behind me!


----------



## nicksonic (May 21, 2010)

mark falco!  

good luck, look forward to hearing a full match report


----------



## chieftain (May 24, 2010)

We lost 6-1 but it was a good fun game, the old boys still have a great touch on them. I managed one good save (from Mark Falco) which I was chuffed to bits about.

Andy Sinton, Graham Roberts, Steve Sedgley, Mark Falco, Garry Brooke and Tony Galvin all played. They were top lads and all came for a drink after with us.

A great day!

http://www.tottenhamhotspur.com/news/articles/lacy-makes-legends-debut-240510.html


----------



## London_Calling (May 24, 2010)

Sounds fantastic, chief. Be nice to see a few photos if you have them!


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 2, 2010)

I see Capello has signed an extension (2 years hence), which means we have 2 years to get 'arry nicked for a small administrative error that will exclude him from consideration the next time the job comes up.  

That 100k from Mandric should do it, no sign of that case coming up yet though . . . . .

I presume Ledley bought off the person he racially abused and that'll never reach court? Sounds like a Carter Ruck job.


----------



## chieftain (Jun 2, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Sounds fantastic, chief. Be nice to see a few photos if you have them!



I asked the chap from the local paper for some photos but nothings come of it yet...


----------



## chieftain (Jun 3, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/t/tottenham_hotspur/8713680.stm

great news, this deal is a real sign of progress, especially with Man Utd sniffing around him.

COYS


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 3, 2010)

That's brilliant, but this isn't bad either - the updated planning application.

They've listened to the whiny old moaners and aren't going to knock down those shambolic houses on the High Road now. But it works very well, I think. Bigger open spaces on different levels, the houses acting as a noise buffer for traffic from the High Road. 

Like it. Both local MPs are behind this version.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## chieftain (Jun 3, 2010)

Love it. Cant wait to get into that single shelf on the Park Lane end..


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 3, 2010)

That shithole Rudolphs has never looked so good! 

At least this set gives you an idea of the footprint overlap between the old and new stadiums.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 4, 2010)

Another thing that should help atmosphere is the elevation of the Stands.  This compares our new stadium  with the Death Star and Wembley. Can't afford to lose that atmosphere.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 10, 2010)

*New thread alert:*

New thread lads for 2010/11


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 13, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Another thing that should help atmosphere is the elevation of the Stands.  This compares our new stadium  with the Death Star and Wembley. Can't afford to lose that atmosphere.



ermm...hoooold IT!  your _potential_l new stadium, of which precisely not one brick has been laid, as yet.
until that's started, the rest is just dreams


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 13, 2010)

The land is bought and the stadium design is fine. Haringey wanted a different mix of other uses across the site hence the resubmission.


----------

